# Wessex Fertility: Part 17



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies 

  ​


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

bookmarking xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Fingers its is so hard will be on and off here all day but text me if you need anything 

I am going to try and uplaod some pics of the beast sorry if it doesnt work










before grooming



after grooming feeling very sorry for herslef

ok not sure if this has worked but lets press post and see
xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Nope didnt work ARGHHHHH



















TRY AGAIN IF NOT THINK I WILL GIVE UP


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, you tease!!  

You have put the image tags on it as they should, but you do not have a www address.  You need to upload the picture to a website, such as photobox or somewhere, then right click the picture and select properties.  Copy that address and paste it here in the reply box with the image tags wrapped round it   I hope you can get it working, I would love to see them!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you caz your so sweet honeyxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters thanks Hun. I tried from ********. Will try again when I get home. Thanks for showing me how to do it xx

Sam what you up to today. Hope you are having some Sam time. If it's a doona and coach movie day do it. Eat rubbish and try and chill. Don't forget to cry if you feel you need to xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks huni i'm on the sofa with my duvet my body has gone on shut down xxxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi girls,

Can I join you.  i am on blossom bunch cycle buddies too, but would be good to share some Freya/Wessex experiences.

I am down regging at the mo, with Wessex.  I have a blood test on Monday to see if things have shut down (hope so    ).  Got AF yesterday.  I don't have specific doctor assigned to me yet I don't think.  Had injection lesson with a doctor, but can't remember her name wasn't Sue I though.  Everyone been really nice so far.  I did have bad expereince with receptionist over the phone when there were issues with my paperwork - had to chase up tests from NHS was a nightmare.

I'm on first ever IVF long cycle all going OK - just headaches on Buserelin.  You all sound much further along than me and think most PUPO am sending you all        and here's to the BFP.  I don't really know how to feel about it all.  Sometimes really positive then other times what if it doesn't work - then berate myself for feeling negative.  Hard.

CKay xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

V hunni, I am sooooo sorry to read your news   .  Enjoy your skiing and the apres ski!  

I really cannot believe all these negatives.    .  

Witters I love the wedding pics - sounds like you had a wonderful time.  

Fingers hun, hope you are feeling a little brighter today.  The clinic will now know how your body responds to the drugs etc so may be able to tweak things on your next round.  You have some great frosties there.  The wedding plans sound great - my sister got engaged at Christmas and they are starting to plan their wedding, they are looking at July 2011 - my BF has nicknamed my sis bridezilla   as she can be a bit of a terror - takes offense to things if you dont agree with her   . There are some fab venues around, very exciting!  

Caz, I think the only place you can get that book is from Amazon because its such a specialist title.  Good luck for your level 1's.  If I remember most of them are quick to come back but one or two of them can take 3 weeks.  I hope that they give you some info, mine showed that I had thick blood (and lots of red blood cells) so have to have blood thinners to help with blood flow for tx.  

Onesock , hope you are okay hun.   

Hodg, family   .  Does your SIL know that you are going through tx?  Would someone have told her, perhaps she feels bad about talking to you about babies since she found out - I had a similar experience with my cousin - it took her 4 months to tell me she was pg - I already guessed when she was about 2 months (she used to smoke like a chimney and always had a drink when we went out and suddenly stopped!) .  Have you rung the clinic?

LAM, hope you are well.

CJH, how are you doing today hun?  One more week down - well almost!  Thank Crunchie is Friday   !

Misty, QA, Monkey, Gem, PoD and NN hope you ladies are all okay.

Hi to everyone else that I may have missed   .

AFM, well did my first buserelin jab this morning, I remember from before that I would worry if it would sting but really not a patch on the jabs I have had to do for my crohns.  Didnt even feel it go in   .  I didnt speak to the nurses about my immune stuff as I dont think they would have understood.  I have decided not to tell them about the extra bits I am doing as I dont want them to say no to it IYSWIM   .  Thankfully the immune stuff shouldnt negatively affect tx and should boost it   .  I started taking bee propolis today as I read on another thread that its supposed to help - it might be the extra bit I need.  
Right off to do some work now   .

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks ells no not feeling better worse if anything babe woke up this morning and for a split second i had forgotten then it came back to me and i just started crying not bled yet so i feel rubbish no cramps really either hun yeah my mind keeps flitting we've been engaged for over a year now got engaged at christmas it keeps going on a back foot because of tx xxxx

we're going to have a break and start tx probably in april af i think need to speak to clinic don't know what i woudl do without u lot feel alot worse xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

ok hear goes again

Witters I have your advice loaded up on the iphone and typing on the laptop

Ells Great news Buserlin doesnt seem that bad compared to some of them. I have just spent about £50 on vitamins I am still not finished. I too starting bee proplis. If you need any vitamins at the mo Superdrug has a BOGOF offer on so its great.



























before and after shving pics.

oh welcome Ckay this is a great thread xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

shes gorg caz xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

it worked yippee thanks witters your a diamond  

Sam   

Oh and no one tell the RSPCA for doggy cruelty jess makes me feel terrible as it is lol. Honestly once we are done she jumps up and starts jumping around the garden it is so funny. People have actually asked where jess is as they dont recognise her.

Oh and I got my bloods all booked in for next thursday.

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Girls, still no internet athome and have been on a course all week so not able to get online.  

So sorry that this cycle hasn't worked for everyone            

thinking of you all even if I can't get online.

ells, well done on your first jab, i'm doing SP so don't have to down reg this time, just waiting for AFat the end of the month.

hopeful be back on more soon, getting new laptop and new internet provider.

Love Bev x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, how gorgeous is she?!  Bless her being shaved!  I bet that helps with the moult though.  My two seem to moult continuously and it drives me mad.  Thank heavens for floorboards, I don't think carpet would ever be clean.  Glad you managed to get them up, they were well worth the wait!

Welcome CKay!  Good luck with this cycle, sorry about the grotty receptionist 

Ells, wow!  You really are beginning your roller coaster!  I really hope all this effort pays off.  Hopefully nothing but positives from now on!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon all

 to all of those that were unsuccessful this time, I've not been through IVF, but when my IUI's failed it ripped my heart out, you need to take some time to get your head around things and do something non-treatment xxx

CKay - Welcome, lots of luck for this cycle xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well xxx

AFM - Working hard to keep my weight down, before appointment next week.  Paperwork all complete, so DH SA and our blood tests on Thursday, then we will see the cons the following Wednesday.  Can't wait to find out what will happen, how and when have loads of questions xxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

So many cute doggies!! 

All those with BFNs more hugs coming     All those emotions are so natural given what you have gone through, the pain, hormones and grieving. It does get better, but can take a bit of time. Like waiting patiently I have not had unseuccesful IVF but 2 failed IUIs and 2 m/c so have an idea what you might be going through. 

welcome Ckay - good luck with this cycle. 

Ellls - you have mastered all those jabs! You must be the most experienced in jabbing by now. Good to hear it is all starting for you - lots of    for this cycle! Thanks huni, i am doing well. Getting far too used to daytime tv! Also still struggling with weight of babies - turned over in bed last night and the weight of the bump almost made me fall out one side! Now 34 weeks - will get a date for c section when i see consulant in 2 weeks time.  Hopefully less than 4 weeks to go now.

Hi to everyone else

CJH
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Awwww Witters and Caz you're dogs are sooo cute and beautiful! I really miss my dogs (Sadly lost one May 07 - aged 7, Bull Mastiff and one Nov 09 aged 10, Rottweiler) they were my babies. Am still   about my eldest now. Life is so quiet without pets. I would post pictures on here but don't have a clue how   I want to get another dog asap but told myself to wait untill I have a family and for them to grow up together. But I may get too impatient especially if first cycle fails  

V sorry to hear your news. Please enjoy your skiing breal away from it all x

Welcome CKay, I too am (hopefully) starting tx soon. You'll find this thread is very friendly, welcoming and informative. Please ask anything. there are no dumb questions. And we talk about anything - as you can see from the pets  

Hope everyone else is coping xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, really sorry to hear you lost your doggies   It is so sad.  We very nearly lost Maku not so long ago (vet prepared us for the worst) but some how, he was strong enough to pull through a major infection and pneumonia dispite a double heart murmur!  Even the vet was very suprised.  He is much better now, but is on a bit of a time bomb, especially given that he will be 13 in April.  Don't know what we will do without him...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Sam,

Hey chick, keep ya chin up, have a duvet day and relax, bit of Jeremy Kyle perhaps  lol  

WELCOME cKay,  This site is such a great site, all the ladies on here are absolute god sends, and we are all at different stages of the process.  I am at the very start of my journey, been NHS approved and waiting for wessex to call me to get 1st appointment.

Ahh Caz, your furbaby is just absolutely gorgeous, I just want to cuddle  

havent got much time, work busy busy busy..xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well witters you have one very strong dog there! My Rotti Jake died of heart failure (cardiomyopothy) was only diagnosed in july 09 as his gums were a little pale and had a cough. Its normally a condition assocoated with the breed either. He too had pnuemonia in 2005 on return from Cyprus but after some serious care in the Royal Vetinary College in London pulled through. He was mis-diagnosed for 9 months which didnt help. I miss him so much. My mastiff Macey was very sudden, she had tumours on her spinal cord and lungs. Lost all ability to walk with 2 wks, had to put here down. Was such a shock.

I love the shaved photo lol x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters malting dogs are not fun. Jess has been spade so she malts all year round. 

Hodge it's great she is so cuddly. I always tell people she is a cross between and Shetland pony and a sheep. 

Sam how's the doona day going 

Cjh how exciting less then four weeks have you picked out any names

bae. It's so frustrating when I ternet doesn't work. We had problems a few weeks ago and wen through three new boxes. 

Qa it's heartwrenching when you loose them. I honestly do not know what I would do withou jess

wp great news for next week

well afm I am just bout to to and get the awful barnet done. It's embarressing. 

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm ok just still feel rubbish ladies xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, Awww, that's all very sad.  It's frightening how quickly it can all happen.  Sounds very similar to Maku.  They thought the pneumonia was a fast growing tumor on his lungs as it was unusually very localised and had a suspiciously smooth edge.  He deteriorated very suddenly too.  Literally he was fine at 7pm when I put him in his crate whilst I put the children to bed.  Come 10pm when I let him out for a wee, he could not walk or even stand, his breathing was very laboured and rapid, he was drawling and aged so much.  Could not believe it.  We rushed him to the emergency clinic and that's when he was diagnosed with his heart murmurs.  He got better from that (November 09) and virtually the same thing happened in the snow in January.  If it wasn't for DH battling through the snow, he wouldn't have made it.   DH honestly though he would loose him before he even got there.  We are so very grateful to the team at the vets and obviously to him too!

I experienced a sudden loss with my horse too several years ago now.  He had tumors and one day he suddenly could not walk.  That last goodbye is absolutely heartwrenching.  Infact, I still have his ashes in a big bucket!  I must decide where to put him!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Bless I can totally sympathise. I think it's hard coz they cant tell you when they are ill or in pain.

I have both jake and macey's ashes too (on the fire place) Still kiss them good night


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa that's so sad Hun. I love rottys. We Newley got one but decided on jess at the blue cross. It's so sad they have such bad reps but I think they are stunning.  Qa that's so sweet kissing them goodnight 

Witters we still have our first dogs ashes at my mums. I have told dp that when we loose jess she is being cremated and then she is going to be buried with me. Honestly the thought terrifies me. Good on dp getting to the vets. But I know I would kill die for my dog. That's sad but I would do anything for her. 

my friend still hasn't called for to go and have hair done. Think I might text her

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz I know what you mean about rotti reps - people used to either pick their kids up, cross the street of even pick their dogs up when they saw jake. He was such a softy too. I would get lots of comments from doggy people has to how well behaved he was, thats coz I trained him lol. But some people would aks what breed he was coz he was so good and were amazed he was a rotti! He was perfect. However i never trusted him with children. Only coz he would get too excited and chase them everywhere and knock them over un-intentially tho. I was a good owner and never left him un-attended with kids. 
Macey was too lazy to care about kids hence why i want another mastiff next, plus i hate to see rottis with tails. it doesn't look right!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

He sounds perfect. It makes me laugh e=with some reactions to dogs. My girlfriend who has a 16 week old baby doent do dogs. I commented the other day that she should bring her round to meet jess and her partner was like oh I think she is a bit young for that yet. I was gobsmacked thinking what shall I do leave my baby at the hospital while it gets a little older. It does look strange rotti with tails but I am an actual believer that they banned the practise. I love mastiffs too.  I agree You should never leave a child alone in a room with a child. I trust jess to a certain degree but I would never put her in the position either as I would have no choice to put her to sleep if she hurt a child and I lover he too muchfor that.

Sam I know its so hard at the mo you will be ok tho


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i hope so i just want some sign of af now because its a bfn xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam it's hard that your af hasn't shown up yet. Your body is playing a cruel horrid trick on you. 

Afm hair appointment cancelled very sad as roots are
getting longer then my actual hair


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

ah caz honey bless you need mine doing might treat myself xxxx
yeah its horrid :-( xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok ladies never go to the shop to buy potatoes and toilet roll when you have a huge chocolate craving. I did and bought;

1 pkt of Thorntons Chocolate Brownies
1 big bag of Smarties Mini Egss
1 big bag of Malteasers (lighter than ordinary chocolate!)
1 big bag of Minstrels
2 big bags of cadburys Mini Eggs (only meant to pick one up tho)
1 malteasers bunny (which I'm eating while typing)

Oh did I tell you I'm on Weight Watchers?!!! UNSUCESSFULLY  

As I'm typing this I can here what DH will say when he gets home - moaning at me, why? Coz I forgot to get the Euromillions DOH.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

P.S. Don't think I could hide all the evidence - would be sick LOL


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa that sounds like one of my visits to the shops. I too was meant to get some euro millions but just got home and realised I forgot to them too. Oh well we both in trouble. I off to meet dp in the pub in a minute just for a couple 

Think I might have to do a chocolate run now xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

You go Girl!! Chocolate is womans best friend


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I've  started Already just got my mums and she got my niece and nephew next week so her cupboards are full. Might not be by the time I leave. Oops diet what's that xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Diet? Please don't swear!!! 

Thats the least of our worries hun


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, boy chocolate and pooches!  

Fingers hun definitely recommend spoiling yourself a bit.  

Caz, I am getting my hair done this weekend cant wait.  Has your friend re-scheduled?  

QA hun - dont want to sound like a party pooper but   .... dont eat too much chocolate as it has caffine in it and you need to limit your caffine intake for tx it can also encourage 'flairs' in your immune system if you eat too much but a couple of bits are okay  .  

I cant wait until 5.30 - need to get outta here!  Feel a bit over loaded with minutes and disciplines at the mo  .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks elles I didn't know that. I haven't started tx yet but will defo bare that in mind for when i do. Or would you reccomend cutting back on the chocolate/caffine now? 
My 1st inital appt isn't unitll the 22nd and I'm guessing I will have to wait a couple of months before tx?
Wow I actually drink alot of diet coke - should i stop this?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Ells: Well done on your first injection, you seem like such an expert  when is your next acu? I'm going monday evening.
Ckay: Welcome, good luck with your cycle.

Afm: Went for my scan today and the cysts have gone so I was able to start my injections, e/c shouble be 22/23/24 Feb not long to go, I've started on the milk,brazil nuts and pineapple juice, but how much should I have? any more advice on what I should/shouldn't eat?

Hope everyone else is ok
xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa ells is right unfortunatley. I couldn't give up chocolate totally so cut everything else with caffeine out of my diet but still ate some chic. Diet is a swear word I agree. Diet coke is not got good either try and switch to the decaff version now or at least phase out. I started to phase it out at about three months before tx started so it didn't seem so harsh. 

Monkey that's great news on the jabs. Really pleased for you and so glad the cysts have gone 

ells so glad I not I work this week. Roll on half five Hun. My friend is going to rearrange she might have a cancellation tommorrow so will give me a buzz otherwise she is gojning to do it next week. 

Xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz / Elle - well thanks for the heads up. I know i could probably cut out chocolate but may struggle with the diet coke..... 

I only drink tea and coke...hmmmm will chave to fight the will power and change that. Hey my dentitst will be pleased LOL


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,

Big thanks for my welcomes     you never know how long everyone else has known each other and whether people will mind another joining in.

Does anyone know when we need to start drinking milk or having more protein - is it when you start stimming?

I'll do some personals later am trying to get to grips with everybody  

CKay xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Monkey,  great news about the scan.  With the food, 1 pint of semi skilled milk, 60g of protein (eggs are a good source), 5 brazil nuts and a glass of pineapple juice oh and lots of water and reduce your carb intake.  I did read something about kiwi fruit somewhere too but that might just be for a good intake of natural vit c.  My next acu is Monday at 2pm - I can get there and back in my lunch hour thank fully.  I did try and book in for a saturday a while back when I was really busy at work but no go as there are really busy.  

QA, i think I remember that you can have 3 cups of tea a day.  If you can change to decaf or fruit teas I would.  With the coke, I would definately try and cut it right down as it contains lots of artificial sugars which arent good for you when TTC etc amongst other things.  Pomegranite juice and red grape juice is supposed to be very good for you though as it helps with blood flow.  It is supposed to be good to have a bit of a detox before you start tx but it doesnt have to be too strict   .  

Caz, hopefully you will get you hair sorted tomorrow.  I have dark hair but get a nice chocolate (food again   ) colour put through but I am getting a bit of a cherry hint put in this time - bit different for a change.  It needs a good trim too as I have a few split ends and it will hopefully help it grow a bit longer.  I've been growing my hair for the last 2 years and its now starting to look nice and in better condition.  

Ckay welcome to the thread, you will get a lot of info and much needed support from everyone here. The extra bits of food you can start just before stimms, but more crutial during to help you eggies.  I normally try and start as soon as my af stops, but this time I am going to start the week before stims. 

Ladies unfortunately I do feel like a needles expert   I think at one point in the cylce I will have to do 4 different injections on a few days   .  I have a magic trick for bigger needles though so that the injection doesnt hurt so much too - wiggle your toes.  Right just going to sign off and make my way home via the co-op to get our lottery tickets!  being taken out by my parents for dinner tonight so dont have to stress about getting anything ready when I get home   .

Have a good evening everyone,     to everyone that needs them.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mmmmmm, chocolate!  I too love the stuff and do treat myself to a little square now and then.  During this sort out, we have re-found all the Christmas boxes which need to be eaten before BBE date   Sad thing is, DH doesn't really like it - good job the children do   

I am another cola fan, and have swapped to the decaf version.  I do not like tea or coffee though.  As Ells says, it's the artificial sugars which are the most troublesome.  Nothing like a nice glass of pop with loads of ice cubes though 

Good luck with all the hair appointments.  I too need to book one up.  I am a hairdresser and Beauty Therapist by trade, so everyone else looks tidy, then I walk out from behind them   

Can you believe our skip got 'broken into' yesterday?  Someone had rooted through all our rubbish!  What are they like?  We are taking up extra security mainly to avoid fly tippers, it's costing us enough already!  We are also having a few other issues getting building works sorted and agreed.  Talk about the ninth hour!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

chocolate im going shopping later when its quiet around 11pm lol can't be around people xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

We are popping down to Southampton tomorrow- finally getting around to taking the boys to meet Qing.... she helped make our dream come true.

Thinking of you all= sorry about all the BFN's.       

Chocolate- went off it completely when pregnant- now have to have a daily fix to keep me goping- its my treat when the boys are screaming 

 to you all

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I have just made a huge scandulous mistake. I went to the shop and forgot the chocolate. I will hang my head in shame

lam you deserve chocolate enjoy it

I cannot believe how cold it is. I am huddled under he doona and can seem to get warm. The heating is on full and I have told dp to bring me up a hot water bottle I think I am 31 going on 70. 

Witter showed dp pics of maku and nuuka and he lived the

Hope evryone else ok xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Hee hee, all this talk about Chocolate.....I have just scoffed a beef curry down me neck.....oh yummy yummy for my tummy.. 

Next week is when I am going to start back on Green tea, and also Lemon and Ginger tea to not drink Coffee.

I take it that the Brazil nuts are a good source of Protein  Ells, is all that food you talked about to be eaten and drunk on a daily basis??  errr the thought of drinking milk makes me GAG, 

Witters, arent people skanks, not to mention dam right rude!!!  its terrible, you cant leave anything out etc anymore these days! 


Anyway ladies, I am hitting the sack, Oh what an exciting life I lead on  a Friday nite...food shopping in Asda ( Chavda ).....curry, bath and bed ...errrrrrr    
Got friends over 2morrow to watch the footie, from both sides too so should be fun......DH is a Blue im afraid...SORRY CAZ LOL....I dont watch footie but I do like the banter that goes with it.


nite nite...xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters what are people like   .  I guess they liked something in there!  I also like my pop but am going to try and make a good effort and reducing my intake from now.  Although I was naughty I had 2 glasses of wine with dinner   but that will be it for the next 9 or so months     .  I set myself as this weekend for my stopping everything I shouldnt eat and drink.

LAM, I bet Quig will love the boys, she was very excited about talking to you the other day.  enjoy your family day out   .

Hodg, yes it is a daily recommendations   , the brazil nuts are a good source of selenium like the fresh pineapple juice which is good for your lining.  With the milk, you can make it up in other ways like cheese, yoghurt etc but you can also make milkshakes/smooties if you struggle   .  Semi skimmed has greater protein then full or half fat.    I am going to get some protein shakes but the solgar ones as they dont contain the bad sugars.    This being our 3rd year at IVF I have picked up quite a few tips along the way   .  Enjoy the match tomorrow, i think we will be having it on too   .  

Fingers, enjoy the shopping expedition and get plenty of treats.   .

Night night everyone.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would send a quickpost before the football starts lol....

Got my actual letter through for the IVF funding from Hampshire PCT, I take it that we get 1 go and thats it?  It says that the funding expires August too.

I am sat here with Dh and his friend, my Dh is a pompey supporter and his friend is Southampton. oh dear this will be fun!!!

Fisty fisty cuffs!!!!!!


x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi everoone just a quick message still no bleed no cramps just what I can explain as like a creamy discharge Sorry lol any clues? Xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Sam,

How are you feeling?  creamy CM?  have you taken another preggers test hon?

x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

No I'm too nervous babes what does creamy cm mean?  Xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Every month I look on sites as every month I always look for preggers symptoms....I know its dumb, but every month I still live in hope, but after 5 years, it hasnt happened.

I have yet to start tx sweetie, so not sure about the pesseries....but I do know that sometimes creamy CM is a symptom of possible preggers.  I dont want to get your hopes up, but just being honest with you chick.  Maybe worth doing another test just so that you have some sort of closure


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks hodge honey appreciate it there's just no signs of af either yet so so weird xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats okay sweet, must be hard for you....I would feel exactly the same in your shoes.

Maybe wait to see what the other ladies say, Witters would be a good one, as she has been there?

Anyway chick,  logging off for couple of hours, will catch up with ya later.....chin up, keep smiling !   xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks huni xxxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Good day to all    

Fingerscrossed – thoughts with you, hope you discover what CM is about  xxx

Hodgson – hope you hear soon and then the journey begins – exciting!!!

MonkeyUK – good news on scan. 

Ells – thanks for heads up on the food brazil nuts etc.  I’m off to purchase some tomorrow!  Do you know if you need the milk plus 60 g of protein or is milk included in that?  Going to try the toe wiggling too – my DH might think I’m a little nuts!  

Witters – funny about walking out from behind people – not so good news on skip – you need to rig up a very loud alarm to embarrass the cheeky monkeys. 

I am doing not much today!  No football watching for me it aint my thing.  DH playing golf - think I'll go over to my sisters for a nice brew.  Have given myself a little bruise from my injection yesterday - oops.  My spots are finally disapperaring don't think D/regging has done any favours for my skin!  I have been caffeine free for a while, but am now well into caffeine free tea and have loads of those a day.  Have had no wine for a few weeks now - and I miss it !!!! I could have murdered a glass of red last night.  Need to start with milk, brazil nuts etc, now it's a lot to remember.  Happy Saturday everyone CKay xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Fingers hunni are you still using the pessaries?  The CM might be from them but I would definitely do another test whilst there is no AF there is always a little hope   .  I would ring the clinic on Monday too hun they will be able to give you some advice. 

Hodge, it is just one go - pants isnt it.  We never had a 'use by date' on ours just that I have to use it by my 35th birthday.  With the green tea - make sure its decaf hun, tetley do a good one - its nice a smooth and not as bitter as the normal one. I drink it by the bucket load, its supposed to help with lining too. Hope that you dont have to be referee between your DH andhis friend   . 

CKay, the milk is extra to the 60 g of protein, I think the theory is the milk helps your eggies (as does the protein) but the protein helps you to reduce your follies after EC to help stop OHSS and also to help flush out all the drugs.  The toe wigging really does help I got that tip from a nurse last year   .  Enjoy your brew hunni.

Caz, hun hope you are okay.  I hope you enjoy the footie - hopefully it will be a good result.  Any luck with the hair?

Witters hope you are having a good day, I hoep everything is still on track to start Monday - what a great b-day pressie!

LAM, has Qing given your boys back   ?

CJH, hope you are okay hunni.

BAE hope you are well hun.

Monkey, Misty, QA, Onesock, V1, Kirst and everyone else hope you are all well.  

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Hun no not using pesseries anymore as clinic told me not too when is af supposed to arrive I just don't know how to feel and don't have a clue what my
body is doing I have no closure on it so it's really hard to get over xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hellp  peeps   

Hope ya dont mind me  jumping in on this  thread . I'm a wessex patient from a year ago.
Dh and I  are now considering DE, after 4 IUI  1  IVF one FET with my own eggs.
Anyone else considering or had  DEIVF?

How are you  all  finding the staff at the Freya? Who's  still working there ? 

Luv  Sue


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the thread Sue   .  From last year I dont think anyone has left but they have got a lot of new nurses and admin staff.  

Fingers, last time my AF arrived about 4-5 days after stopping the pessaries but I really would test hunni. There are a few positive stories on FF's where it has happened, I dont want to get your hopes up but always worth retesting,  I really would ring the clinic on Monday if nothing shows up.  

Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Blimey, yes it certainly is pants that we only get 1 chance on NHS, rahhhhh!!!   

Ells, thanks for all the info on the diet, I didnt realise all these things that we need to think about....just had a glass of red, oopppss, but on a serious note, thats it after the weekend. I want a baby more than anything, like we all do, so I am going to buy all the food that you have mentioned and start now. I know I even havent had 1st consultation, but hey, better to start eating all the right foods now eh!! 
I am too a Grean Tea lover, I normally buy the Twinings one or Clipper, but I have never checked to see if they are Decaff, its a very good point!!  I LOVE the Twinings Lemon and Ginger Tea too....yummy   

How are you getting on with all the drugs and Injections ells 

CKay, ouch, bruising, and errr spots....hey what we have to go through eh!!!      it will all be worth it..xx
Sam - very good point Ells has made, If I were you, I would do another test, then call the clinic on Monday, you definately need some closure on this, its not fair on you or your Dh.  


2nd half of Footie....no fisty cuffs....YET!!!!  LOL


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok honey i'll test tomo still nothin I'll call Monday as that will be 4 days sorry to be a pain guys xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg Internet only just working again been off all morning arghhh

sorry just a quick post sat in pub waiting for dp  

Saints just equalizEd def good day. It's just gone mad in the pub

Sam def test again maybe with a different brand hope
ya okish in limbo land xx

ells good news I got my hair done. I look like a actually care about my appearance now. 

Hodge bet it's madness in your house


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Caz,

Bet  you have had a drink eh!!!  

Hee hee, yeah its funny in the house of Hodge, just a  minute ago DH was jumping around " theres only 1 team in the south"...then saints equalized and his friend did the same, lol, funny!!!!!


Oh dear, here we go again!!!  another goal!!!!  Our poor neighbours!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Just book marking!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge this is awful. Blimey wha a game. Sat in here one me lonesome. Dp is gonna be horrid if hey loose and I work wit a load of Pompey supporters.

Bloomin he'll another goal. No it's been disallowed 

Signing out billy no mates xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam, I'm exactly the same - no af, no cramps but creamy cm. I was planning to do another test tom am if there's still no signs of af. Last 2 times I've done this my af has arrived on otd or a day after. But I have read it can take up to 5 days after stopping the pessaries. 
I still drank lots of wine though anyway last night  
xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol we're in the same boat then v it's all tine I guess honey xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I devestated dp gonna be horrible tonigt xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah caz huni xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

What a terrible result and Saints played so well.  

Yey for the hair Caz, I bet that made you feel better hun.  Hope you are having a nice drink.  Hope your DP isnt too disappointed they did play very well!

Hodge, that tea sounds lovely I have a nice one - camomile, spermint and something else but its very nice.  Jabs and tablets going  well  thanks.  I bought one of those tablet sorter things because i have so many to take now and I couldnt close the lids   Got them shut in the end.

V hun   I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon.  I can remember, I think it was our 2nd FET I didnt bleed for about 4-5 days and when I did it was still very very light and I struggled with it all as you just dont know what is going on, its such an evil twist in this game.   Sending you and Fingers big   .

I went to Tesco's earlier to get some of my immune drugs sorted out ready for stims and blimey what a nightmare - never going there again at 12 o'clock on a Saturday.  I did manage to get my drugs ordered but what a faf.  I think i might go and make a fruit crumble in a bit!
Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

What a day eh, great game!!!    My DH is still on the ceiling, sorry ladies im afraid the house of Hodge is a team Blue house. lol   

I must admit it must be hard to take for the Saints!!!  ha ha

Ells, ohhhh Spearmint, that sounds lovely and refreshing, yummy  .....and Fruit Crumble!!!  thats making my mouth water!!!  
Glad you have all the tablets sorted out, must take time to get used to them all, hee hee, you werent joking when you said that you will be rattling away!!  bless you  
I am gonna call the clinic Monday  to get initial appt booked, not sure of DH will be able to come, might take my Mum along for a 2nd pair of ears, do you reckon that the clinic will be okay with DH not being there if he cant make it?


V1 and also Sam - I too hope that you get the answers soon, the human body can be such a mindfield sometimes


xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, when you phone up ask them if your DH needs to be there, he may need to have a blood test and fill in some forms.  The appointment doesnt really take that long about 30 mins I think.


Right going to make the crumble.
Ells


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mmmmm crumble. Ells - what time shall we all arrive?   
You're putting us all to shame xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah u are chinese is my choice tonight v any signs honey any cramps at all?xxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

No cramps, no usual signs of af but a little bit of spotting just after I last posted. All very strange. How about you? 
Enjoy your chinese xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

absolutly nothing babe its really freaking me out nothing and i mean nothing no cramps no spotting nada everyone else had bleeds who has had bfn's?xxxx thank honey deciding on what to have xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi V and fingers

my af has been so wierd aswell, i think its all the drugs, mine hasnt really got going like it normally has, ive had no cramps like i normally do or anything, im usually so heavy but its all pretty gutless, i dont think the first af is normal all the drugs we have been taken mess ur system up. i know its hard, i keep wondering if the clinic had a off day!!!!!! never imagined we would all be in the same boat.
not sure if its hit me yet, i seam to calm and together.
roll on gran canaria next week.

H x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey helen i have nothing yet though nothing at all no spotting sure it ill turn up though :-( 
i had my crying its not sunk in though if i'm honest just want to get going and try again xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

you def need to have ur 5 mins of crying, i was a nightmare when i found out havent cried like that since my dad died 4 years ago, but got my head round it and we chatted and looked at the options.
they say you should give ur body 2-3 cycles to recover fully and i turn 30 in july so i get my free go on the nhs we are just going to wait til the summer, then give salisbury clinic a try.
this has dominated my haed since november need to kick back for a couple of months.
what r u guys going to do?

helen x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i know that feeling i have never cried so hard since my best friend died and i never thought i would cry like that again i think it was more the shock that i had barely any cramps spotting or anything and now no bleeding its no closure is it?

we will have to pay we have three frosties left so we're probably going to try FET in april give my body two cycles to get over but we don't know need to speak to the clinic xxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

we have an appointment on the 1st of march, but not sure what they can say really, everything went well, and i know we're not going to have further treatment there, but the appointment was included in the price so we're going to have it, they give some more info maybe.

h x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Do u think Salisbury us better honey I just want the best chance obviously xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i dont know love, i just wasnt 100% with the treatment receivced, i felt it was very in-personal, a bit like a convayor belt, esp after the egg transfere, in other clinics u have ur own room, where dh can stay with u, they provide u with lunch afterwards for both of u, and its so expensive compared to salisbury i know money isnt everything but when u start looking at 2 and 3 goes it get very expensive,
they r about 1000 cheaper i know its 20 mins down the road, but i need to be 100% confident in these people, and im not, i know 2 people who have been to salisbury they say they are lovely so i thought we'd give it a try, its so different for every couple, most people speak very highly of wessex but im not that impressed.

H x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well we visited Qing and she loved to see the boys- she had a cuddle with each of them.

H- Sorry you aren't happy with the service at the wessex- Why not write down what you're not happy about and talk to them about it or put it in writing to them. Good luck whereever you decide to do you next treatment.

Ells- Hope the crumnle went well- what type did you make?
Witters- Hope things are going well your end- the children must be on half term so hopefully they will be alittle more chilled for you.

HAve a good weekend all.

L


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

We never really looked round we were just referred to Wessex with our pct funding so I might start to look as we will have to pay now for the fet etc honey xxxx thanks though I didn't realise all if that xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

we did that aleady, we had a formal meeting with them but decided because the amount of money we had already spent with all the screening and set up we decided do carry on with them for the first cycle, 

we'll see what happens 

H x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

good luck helen i just need to sort myself out i'm in a bit where i really hate myself at the moment xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i know it sounds funny, but shop around for the drugs aswell, u dont have to get them from the place they tell u too, u can order some of them from llyods pharmacy and they are loads cheaper.
our drugs came too £1100 and now im realsing they were cheaper in other places same brand and everything,

H x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

you sound like the person to know helen lol xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

im just the middle person, someone else told me on here,
this place is a wealth of information.
lol 
H x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

lol helen are u bleeding properly? i haven't bled at all took pesseries on wednesday for the last time surely should have worn off by now no symptoms of af xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

ummm not really, usually im really heavy but only for 2 days then its all over, i stopped them tuesday havent had any symptoms at all, usually im really crampy and very crabby ( or so my dh says lol)
its just like spotting, i guess everybodys body is different, anyone absorbes them at different rates, so maybe ur body is more sensetive to them, this whole cycle is manufactered so im guessing its going to be different than any other cycle.
if in dout test again tomorrow, i guess its a waiting game.

H x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam - any signs yet?
My af arrived this morning following pretty strong cramps all night


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Derr that was meant to be a sad face not a happy one! I'm losing the plot...


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Suedulux: Welcome, I find everyone at the wessex really helpful so far. Excuse my ignorance but what is deivf?

Getting the hang of the injections now but I'm not looking forward to the second one which I have to start on Tuesday,I have my next scan on wednesday. I'm getting a few twinges in my tummy but apart from that I feel fine, not sure what I should/shouldn't be feeling, I'm drinking loads of water dh reckons if I drink anymore I'm going to drown  Went food shopping yesterday and bought loads of organic food blimey it costs a bloody fortune, hopefully it will be worth it.

Take care
x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

bookmarking 

kirst x


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Sam, any news?

Caz, lol, hope your DH was okay after the game yesterday, what a game that was  

Ells, I am going to stock up tomorrow on Pineapple juice, Brazil nuts and also buy a good Multi-vitamin to start taking....ohhh nearly 4got, also gonna buy some Milkshake powder to help with the milk intake.....is there anything I have missed??
How was the crumble  bet it was delicious, you cant beat home made food, scrummy!

Witters - hope the weekend has been okay and you have had no more people going through the skip. You must get absolutey shattered looking after the Twins, being preggers and having all that going on at home too.....??!!!! 

V1, errrr hope you are okay, that dreaded AF eh, I think that some serious Chocolate time is needed eh!!!  

H - I havent been to the wessex yet, calling them 2morrow to book 1st appt hopefully, sorry to hear that you had a bad experience there, I know that receptionists can be a nightmare sometimes, touch wood, I have had plain sailing so far.
You will have to keep us posted and let us know how you get on at Salisbury hon..x

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday, I am nipping off now to start my ironing, pooooooo I hate doing it!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya

monkeyuk - Thanks hon . DEIVF is ivf using donor eggs 

Hope to get to know the reast of the ladies on this thread eventually .

I'm going to be in chat from about 2.30 . If anyone would like to meet up there , I could show ya around , and we could matne have a wesex chat in a side room ?

Pm me if ya having problems getting in, and I'll try to help.

Hope to see a few of you , and maybe it will build up to a regular thing?

Here's the link to the 'chat zone' board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

To enter chat , go to message board  and click 'chat' . if ya have provlems linking in, you might need to load Java .

Here's the link to the help page - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204515.0

Luv sue


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge the game was amazing.  

Sue would def like to go chat but can't today as can hardly string a sentance together as majorly hungover. I am sure everyone will be up for it 

Helen hi Hun are you on countdown for your hols I would be
Sam did you do another test this morning

ells your making me want apple crumble now

sorry really pants post as I now remember why I don't drink I am feeling rotten. Why do we do it to ourselves

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Tee hee...Caz, you must have enjoyed the game then lol!!!  

I know what you mean though,  having a tipple or two is great at the time, but OMG its pretty minging in the morning  .

Suedeulux - welcome to the thread, its a great thread, very addictive as you can tell.....I have yet to start tx but already I fell that I am more than prepared thanks to all these ladies sharing their experiences  
Going to try the chattroom now.........xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Hope you all have had a good weekend. I am not long back from a romantic weekend in London. DH surprised me by taking me away to see Phantom of the Opera and stayed in a lovely hotel in Euston. I am so lucky to have such a romantic DH  

Any news ladies?

Thanks to Suedeulux for showing us the chat room, was a really goos experience. Will defo go back xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

yes, thanks Sue. Maybe we could make it a regualr thing?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies, Happy Valentines day to you all. Just popping on quickly as being taken for a yummy Indian in bit so need to put the glad rags on!

Hodge, with the multi vits, you are better off getting pre-pregnancy ones as the normal vits will have vit A and other things in that you need to avoid. You might want to add bee proplis 500mg daily and royal jelly too as these are supposed to be good for eggies. Other than that hun I think you have the list right  .

Caz, hangovers arent much fun but at least you were able to enjoy your evening and make up for the bad result  . Had my hair done, had a chestnut colour put on and it looks nice - its really soft too so I am pleased.

The crumble was yummy - apple, plum and peach. Random combo but it was the fruits that were on offer this week. The nice warm custard just made it  - hope nobody's mouth is wattering too much  . I can send through the quarter of it thats left down the wires!

Monkey, hun it will be worth it. I spent another £60 in Tesco yesterday and we had already done our food shop last week  , DH wasnt impressed but I did remind him that I got lots of offers  . Which injections are you moving to next week?

QA lucky you being swept off to London. I bet the show was good too.

Sue, I'll have to try the chat room some time, but I might need lessons  .

Onesock sorry to hear that you had a bad experience at the wessex, as Witters said it would be worth talking to them about it as it may prevent someone else having that experience. I hope that you are feeling a bit brighter today hunni. 

Witters, LAM, Misty, CJH, PoD, Kirst, V, BAE, Fingers and anyone else I may have missed hope that you are all okay and making the most of Sunday.

Nowt new to report from me, desperately trying to be good and not eat bad stuff before we go for dinner as I am starvin marvin.

Have a good evening!
Ells

Witters - hope you have a lovely birthday tomorrow hunni. 
[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well just finished making 2 batches of Chocolate chill brownies for DH to take to work to celebrate his birthday- which is today. Also made some healthier cereal bars to have at home full of dried fruit, oats etc- just wish the reciepe had said you need an enormous mixing bowl- ended up having to pour it into the cassarole pot to mix it all together.
DP just gone out to get us an Indian.

Witters- happy birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

What do the bubbles mean on our profiles?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

bubbles are like cyber hugs, anyone can blow bubbles for anyone , just look at someone's post, on the left you will see 'blow bubbles' just keep clicking on it , and the bubbles will go up . If you subscribe to become a Charter VIP , you can recieve and give/spend FF credits , just a bit of fun. 

Here's the link about Charter VIP membership - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=201.0

luv Sue


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy birthday to Mr LAM.  Those cereal bars sound lovely.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

Witter happy birthday hope you have a wonderful birthday

LAM Happy Bday MR LAM. The chilli cookies sound good how was the indian I had one too last night

Ells Did you enjoy your Indian. It must have been the night for it last night

Sam Hey hun you been a little quiet hope your ok. ARe you back at work today

Helen The countdown is on ffor your hols. When do you fly out

QA Great surprise. BLimey how exciting I bet you had a wonderful time

Kirtsty How are you hun

CJH The countdown is officially on now. Do you have any ideas yet when they will induce you or are they going to let you go naturally.

Sue Welcome to the thread

Hodge has the thrill and excitement eased in the house of blues. 

Well I am still feeling awful I really suffer with hangovers. I do not know why we do it to ourselves. I had to get up and 5.30 today as DP was taking me to go and pick my car up which was dumped at my mums on Sat. I could not leave the house yesterday. I am not even at work today but couldnt go back to bed as I am babysitting my niece and nephew today. I am a real sucker for punishment as I said I would take them to a ball park my head is killing me just thinking about it.

Have a great day everyone

cc


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam honey - any news? Are you ok? 

Witters - have a fantastic birthday xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Ells – hope fruit crumble was nice it made my mouth water! 

Monkeyuk – am with you on the organic food it is pricey, with all these things I don’t know if it will make a difference but worth a try!  Glad injections getting easier I feel like a dab hand now and never thought I’d say that!

Shedelux – welcome I’m new too! 

QA girl – DH did well hope you enjoyed the show

LAM – brownie’s sounded scrumptious I would have smuggled a couple away for me. 

Caz – hope hangover has abated!

Witters – happy birthday to you. 



AFM – I’m off to clinic today for blood test to see if ready to start stimming, hope we are ready to move onto the next stage, also hope reception lady friendly today!  I have side effects hot flushes and still spots – not nice hope they ease soon.  Thinking of everyone – hope all OK and have a good day.  CKay xxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Yet again it's Monday morning and the weekend went too fast! 
But it's the beginning of detox for me - I have switched to decaf tea and diet coke (can't taste any difference either, woohoo) have bought pineapple juice (am i correct in that it should be non-concentrate? 100% pure pressed?) and just need to buy Brazil nuts. Oh I normally drink skimmed milk should I switch to semi-skimmed? What other vitamins supplements are good? I am taking folic acid but have read on here (can't remember where) about other things to take. Also should my DH take or change anything. Haven't found 'Wellmans' vitamins yet.
Would welcome any other dietry advice?!!

I'm off work today, usually at college on Mondays but it's half term, I should be catching up with assignments but cant get motivated! Am easily distracted and find myself wondering on here alot LOL.

Hope everyone is well and not working too hard xx

Yes I did enjoy the show ladies, DH is such a sweetie - wouldn't change for the world!  

Caz - hope the hangover subsides soon.

Witters - Happy birthday   (again)

CKay - good luck in clinic today. Nice to hear reception lady was plesant for once maybe she got   lastnight LOL!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ck hangover has not gone yet I still have headache and feel yuck. It really does take me a couple of days to get over it now

qa will find the link which tells you the vitamins. If you go to superdrug they have a bogof offer somwill make it loads cheaper I did this at th wkd 

v how's the sking 

I am at the ball park painfully dying and I now have them till about four today as sis has to go to the bank. Hopefully they will let off loads of steam in here and we can all fall asleep for a couple of hours. I think I need it more than them lol

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa this is what I will be taking. The main ones are pregnacare conception. Folic acid. Selenium and bee proplis

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg3582284#msg3582284

I know it seems loads but in the grand scheme if it it's cheaper than another round. We are gonna have a bit of a blow out month xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Caz: How much did you have to drink 

QAGirl: Yes the pineapple juice should not be from concentrate, I'm not sure about the milk though, I always have skimmed can't drink anything else.

CKay: Good luck with your appointment today, hope you can start stimming soon. I know what you mean about the receptionist, she was actually helpful to me on Friday, there's a first for evrything I suppose.

afm, Getting a few twinges and felt a bit queasy this morning, can feel movement in my tummy I hope it means things are working.

Have a good day
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Blimey,

Just catching up on all the supplements, lol, there are sooo many, I have read that link that Caz sent, how good was that tip...thanks Caz!!

I have sort of wittled it down to:

Selenium....vit c, Zinc, Royal jelly, bee Proplis and B6.......thats all the main ones, and get DH to take , Zinc, Royal Jelly and the Bee Proplis, and Omeg 3.......blimey!!!

Also, starting the Pineapple Juice, Milk and Brazil Nuts.....

Caz, hope you are feeling more human tody tee hee  

Monkey uk,  Ohhh hope you are feeling okay and in not too much discomfort, but hey at least you know things are working.
I called the clinic today but she said that they cant book me in until a consultat has looked at the file to see what tests if any we need...I am tooooo impatient!!!

QA girl - your DH sounds very romantic, I DIDNT EVEN GET A CARD!!!  How bad is that!!!!   

Has anyone heard from Sam?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz - thanks very much for the link. Ihad to print it out LOL!! Still trying to digest it  

Hodge - i didn' get a card either, think the trip was his excuse


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

My valentines day consisted of dp running back from the toilet after puking saying happy f***** valentines day. I was like omg

I really don't know how
much we drank just knew I started at about 2 and finished at about 10 I think. It was a lot. 

The link is great ab has done some great research. We are goining to started after next af as I just don't want to think about being good a the moment

I text Sam earlier she not feeling too good I said we were all thinking about her

I think I nearly recovered but still so so tired xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Oooohh ladies, I have just had a call from Wessex, DH has his screening 4th March, SA and Bloods, and then we have initial appt 8th March!!!  OMG!!!  I am all hot and flustered now     

Caz, lol sounds as if you went on a mad one hon.......I cant handle my drink anymore, I always throw up, I am such a lightweigh... 

I was getting worried about Sam bless her, Caz, can you send her our love and hugs .

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge that's great news so happy for you. It's happening good luck and keep the pma

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

started to bleed so not in a great mood guys xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oooh great news Hodge looking forward to catching up   

Fingers - keep your chin up hun  

I have a breaking strain of a kit kat - just ate a bag of malteasers   Tis my own stupid fault buying all that chocolate on friday   Once it's gone, It's gone!! For good (I hope)


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

trying to keep my chin up tried to work this morning but i cried so much i got sent home dh is telling me to snap out of it xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

oh huni that is just mens way of coping hun! He probably doesn't mean it but feels helpless and his way of dealing with it is to probably go on as normal and block it out. Don't take it personally. 
It's probably best to take some time off work. I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling but your not going to achieve much at work in this mind frame. You just need time to heal but I undertsand there is that fine line between to long by yourself to reflect on the situation and keeping busy. Life can be so cruel    

Thinking on you xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sam hunni, why dont you give the counsellor at the clinic a call, it may help to talk to someone about how you are feeling etc.    .  Having been there 41/2 times now, I will say that it does feel like the end of the world and that you will never get over it but you will sweetie, you will get your strength back - you have to, you still have some nice healthy embies in the freezer waiting for you hun.  Time is a great healer.    .  

Hodge, hun, your DH should also take co-enzyme Q10 and selenium (both are good for their swimmers).  I also take fresh royal jellee capsules, supposed to be very very good for your eggies, but best to get the supps with fresh stuff as its better.  It actually does smell of honey too!  You might find that its cheaper for you to get a good pre-conception vit as it should have all of the vits you need in it.  I take Zita West ones, a bit pricey but hopefully it will be worth it this time,  Good newws for the appointment, not long now hun.

Caz, hope the hangover clears soon - I hate them.  It seems to take me 2 days to get over it now too   . Hope the kiddies burn off a lot of energy at the park!

Monkey, twinges are good, your ovaries are working.  When do you have your next scan?  Whens the next Acu?

QA, hun I cant remember which one is better skimmed or semi-skimmed but I know both are better the full fat milk as they have a higher protein content.  I will have look to see if I can find my paperwork from our old clinic on it and let you know.  

Misty, hope you are well.

Witters hope you are enjoying your birthday.  I hope that the builders are not causing you to run around too much with tea and coffee for them.   

LAM, saw Qing today and she really loves the boys, she said that your biys are true miracles.  I am sure you would agree.  Any news on the TV slot?

CKay, how did the scan go?  Are you all systems go for stims? 

CJH, how are you sweetie?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Off for a long walk this evening with my BF as DH is away on business tonight and tomorrow. I also want to keep my energy levels up and makesure that I dont put too much weight on during tx.  Going to make sure I wrap up well as its pretty chilly out there! 

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks ells qa i feel like i want to drastically change my life to make me feel better i want to get married i'm going to take a break and give my body time to heal maybe start again in april/may but i have always always wanted to be a social worker but i work in accounts which is a job i guess :-( i just don't knowi know finanically i can't go back to college full time so god knows how i'm going to change my life my heads a mess xxxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Afternoon all, 

QA girl – I have skimmed milk I think protein content much the same in semi and skimmed so shouldn’t matter think it’s just taste preference.  Get DH on the brazil nut too it’s good for the spermies  

Caz – oh poor you, sometimes diet coke helps me (caffeine bloody free of course!)

Monkey – hope you OK are you on stims or d regging now?

Hodgson – I’m not on royal jelly or bee propolis, praps I should nip down the shops  what’s the benefits of those?  Our cupboards are so full of vitamins now we look like a pharmacy!  Excellent news on getting dates through, exciting!!! 

Fingers – hope you OK big hugs.  

Ells – snap I’m on the Zita West vits v pricey but hopefully they are good!

AFM – good news clinic rang, I can start stims and start them tonight!  Now 2 jabs a day not good.  Hope the hot flushes and spots start to subside now.  My skin is horrendous.  Clinic was late in ringing, thought they weren’t going to ring so left a message hope I didn’t sound too put out when they hear it back – ooops.

CKay xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Fingers - sounds like you already know what you want to do in life, it's just making that 'plunge'. Getting marreid and changing a career can be very stressfull so I would try to concentrate on one at a time. Especially if your looking to go back into college. I'm doing a teaching qualifcation just now (in final year) and can't concentrate on my assignments due to constantly thinking about tx and looking on here (a perfect distraction from course work!) But I am easily distracted and leave everything to the last minuite lol   I looked into social work once, i think it was through the Open University, but i think you had to be sponsored by and emplyer or study full time which I too can't afford. My teachers quals is paid by the government as i work in that area already (at the mo) and is a evening class. I'm a health care assistant expanding out  
Anyway besides the waffle what I'm trying to say is if you want a career change then yes it may involve sacrifices but will also have its rewards eg. a job you're happy in and seeing your clients life change  (for the better one hopes) and possibly finacial rewards. Depends whats important to you. Don't give up on any of your dreams hunni, they're are always ways of getting round them


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

Called  the clinic  today , receptionist  said  Sarah Powlesland  would  call me back. hour and half later  nothing! Called  back  1pm , she had been called away for  something. When I said I was going out at 2pm receptionist  said  'she'll deffo  call you before  then' . got home  5.15 ,  she's left message on ans phone at 5.05   not imressed  .

Am in chat for a bit , if anyone  fancies  chatting ?

Luv  sue


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a quck question - Do you have to drink water alone or can i mix it with diluting juice?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi QA, yes you can dilute it but they prefer it au naturale, if you are mixing make sure its doesnt have any nasties in   .

Sue, you might want to mention that when you have your appointment, they are noramlly pretty good though.

CKay, sounds good hun!  The 2 jabs arent too bad, jusy more faffing with needles   .

Evenign everyone else, hope you are all okay, I am off walking in a mo - tryng to find my thick zip top but can I find it   !!!  I wonder if DH has moved it   .

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

just wanted to pop in to say happy birthdat to Witters! 

 to everyones else

laptop dying!

cjh x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a fleeting post.  I can't believe how much we chat!  Not so bad if you are interatcting, but if you miss a day or two, there's so much to catch up on!

Fingers, sorry AF arrived   Atleast you know where you stand now.  Take care of yourself, we are all worried about you!

QA, I hate water alone, so always mixed it with some kind of squash 

Hodge, yay for the dates!  It's always much better if you have one to work towards 

I've had an interesting birthday.  Builders arrived as planned, now suddenly, we have no decking, no kitchen units and most of the kitchen walls are out on the front lawn in a heap!  Reality has truly sunk in now!!  Poor dogs have lost their toilet area, so now need to try to coax them to go in a different place, which isn't easy, my two are the sort which will hold themselves  when out on a walk to get home!  

anyway, dinner calling...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Evening everyone,

Well, at last have dates, just working out cycle.....talking to QA who said that they start treatment day 19 of your cycle....well if we have our initial appt on 8th March which will be approx day 8-10 of my cycle, will they start that month??  or will I have to wait until my April cycle??

Bought some Pregnacare today, was £17 but that was a dual one for both me and DH, has all the vitamins that we have all been talking about... 

Witters, make sure you have some YOU time, hey its your Birthday!!!  

Ells, did you enjoy the walk??  I love walking, they say that its the best form of exercise, burns off all that chocolate and wine!!  lol  

QA girl, hey thats great advice for Sam, I totally agree with you...

Sam sweetie, I cant imagine how you are feeling, but QA is right, you need to concerntrate on one thing at a time, and getting married is the best feeling in the world and will give you something to plan.....  ......

Ckay - apparently the Bee Propolis and Royal Jelly is great for egg quality, Ells has been giving some great tips on it.......I went
to Boots today but couldnt find them, but got the pregnacare for conception for me and DH<, its a dual pack...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

witters stay positive and just think your bday next year is goining to be so different in a wonderfully renovated home and a news baby 

Ells how was the walk. I am very impressed when I enter the house after coming in from work I don't leave again. I hate this cold

hodge they probably won't let you start as they will wan the blood test results back and they can take a week nthey will probably ask you to call for the next af. They did this to me. I am ordering the bee propils and royal jelly from holland and Barrett. They have a buy one get one half price at the moment. I will be ordering after next pay day

Sam how are you this evening really hope
you do think about the counseller. I think it might help. But we are all here for you anytime. 

Cjh how you feeling

well can't sleep even though I am so tired. We are just watching helps kitchen. I have my last lie in tommorrow before back to work I really don't want to go. I wish I won the 56mill. Oh well I van dream again. 

Xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz just read what you said to hodge about when we start tx. Will they take into consideration irregular af? Now the clomid is out my system (finished sept 09) I may only have 4-6 af a year and just had one this month so will be months before my next one   Am i going to go insane waiting for af to arrive? i dont think i can stand waiting any longer


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa so sorry Hun didn't mean to upset you. I am lucky and I am always regular 26/27 days so I am only goining on my experience. I honestly don't know. I think that you might want to talk to the clinic and aske them specifically. They will be able to give you better advice. When is your appontment again sorry but can't remember xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh hun you didn't upset me!   My appt for bloods etc is Thursday and initial appt next Monday. I will ask them about it just wondered if anyone could advise me before so I know what to expect and don't get my hopes up (I Guess)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would guess that you will miss this cycle too   There is loads of things they need including b/w results, even the ordering and receiving of the  medication.  They are used to long cycles as this is often the case of infertility in women.  I would ask the question but I would expect the result to be that once you are past a good 30+ days, to call the clinic where they will prescribe provera which is one tablet per day for 7 days, then expect AF anywhere up to a week following the last tablet.  Although annoying, atleast there is an end in sight


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Witters: Hope you had a nice birthday, like caz said this time next year your birthday will be so different.
QAGirl: I should think the clinic will wait until your next af, your initial appointment will be scan and going through everything, then on day 19 you will need to go back to go through how to do the injections and then start on your next af, I know it's no the same for everyone but that's how it was for me.
Fingers: How you feeling hun? like Ells said maybe talk to the counsellor at the clinic  
Hodgson: Well done on your appointment, can't believe how quickly it's happened for you.
Ells: How was your walk? went to acu last night,have to go back frdiay as well. Next week will probably be going 3 times, john said he needs me in the day before e/c,day before transfer and day after. He did a few things different last night to help the follies grow.
CKay: Good news about your starting stimming, I'm not down regging I'm on the short protocol which works with my natural cycle.

Afm, well I had tears this morning. I had to start on my 2nd injection today ouch!! really wasn't looking forward to it and was up so early. It stung a little and was a little lumpy but it's settled now. Tummy feels like it's getting a little bloated and I swear I can see my ovaries swelling up, even dh saw last night it started to freak me out. Have appointment at the clinic tomorrow for my scan   my folloies are growing.

Have a good day

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey   it helps to do the plunger slowly as it stops its smarting so much, I also find pinching the flesh quite hard stops you feeling it too.  LAst time when I had acu I had to go in the day before ec and then on the day of et before and after.  It is very relaxing as you will be feeling a little anxious before each procedure.  I'm in on Friday too, 2pm.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

QA, I think the girls have already explained how it works but if you tell the clinic that you have very irregular natural AF's they may well allow you to start but I know other ladies have had to have the provera to help AF along.  I think Kirsty (birdey) had this, you might want to speak to her about it hun.

Witters, sounds like you had an eventful day.  Have they given you a timetable for the works?  Hopefully you will be able to get the Kitchen sorted out first seen as its one of the most important rooms in the house!  I bet M&K are having a great time.

Caz - we were spending the £56 mill on Friday   .  I would have been more then happy with 1% of that!  Hope you had a better sleep last night and the hangover has eased off today.

Hodg, I imagine that they will probably want to start you on your next AF as the bloods and other tests can take a bot of time to come back.  Always worth asking though.  

Hope everyone else is well this morning!

I enjoyed my walk last night, it was very refreshing, we managed to keep going quite fast for 40 mins and did 'the slope' at the sports centre twice.  Right better get myself into the shower otherwise I will be really late for work and I have a fun grievance to hear - NOT   first thing.  Working from home this afternoon so that will make things nice and relaxing!  Have a lovely day ladies.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning everyone,

Lol, there are so many dates to remember isnt there!!!  

On the inital appointment when they do a scan, is it an internal scan or a normal one?, so th day 19 appt isnt whenTX starts??  oh so many questions....sorry ladies 

QA girl, I am sure you will be fine, great news that there is a drug that can mke AF come, hey its the only month that we will be praying for it to actually come!!!  tee hee

Monkey uk  - ouch, bless you, I will probably be the same, I guess its alien having to self inject everyday.

Sam - did you speak to the clinic hon about speakng to the Counsellor?? 

Witters - how was your birthday

Ells -Glad you enjoyed the walk, great form of stress relief eh!!  I do reckon that April will be when we start AF as when Ihv inital appt 8th March, I will already be about 8-9 days into that cycle.  Good news is that its only DH that has to b screened as I have had all mine, so maybe glimmer of hope for March??   either way, I am just soooo pleased that things are progressing.

Caz - How are youand DH, have the hangovers subsidded??, bet you both said " we are never drinking again " hee hee, never happens eh!!  lol
Caz - Are you starting TX next cycle??


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Hodge, the scan would be an internal one.  It does sounds like you might be lucky and be able to start in March if you dont have to have any more tests.  It might be a bit too tight but the drugs company does delivery pretty quickly so the drugs shouldnt be a big issue as they can fax your px to them on the day of your appointment.  The day 19 appointment is when they bring you in to have your injection lesson, give you your tx info sheet and get you to sign forms etc.  It depends on what protocol you are doing and what drugs you will be on as to when you start what IYSWIM.  On my day 19 I had to start the provera and day 21 was the start of jabs, but I am doing the long protocol this time.  With the SP you dont down reg so you would start stims, I cant remember exactly from last year but I think its just after your bleed - one of the other ladies will be able to confirm this though.  

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

Ells Well done on the walk I meant to go for a walk everyday I have been off with the beast but so far it has happenned once I am bad. I am going to try and loose a load of weight but I know this month it is not going to happen bring on march 1st. £56 mill it would have been gone by next week !!!

QA glad I didnt upset you as witters has said they will give you provera to get you started

Monkey Tx is over for me for a while. This month is going to be eat and drink what I want and then after the next AF is when the caffeine alcohol goes and the vitamins start.

Hodge It seems like ages ago but I am sure you have an internal one on your day 19 appointment.

Sam Are you still off work this week

helen hows you hun when do you go on hols

Kirsty how you feeling my deaer

CJH The countdown is on now are you all ready

V1 How was the sking I only ever went once and I hated it sorry but had to be stretchered off the slop and swore I would never go again

Witters did you have a good bday

Well I am having a doona day. or morning at least. I am still in my pj and really cant be bothered this morning. I have two holidays left and I am thinking that I might not go back to work till monday. I think I will see what my boss says. Its jeremy kyle this morning quality TV   I dont think so. 

I have to go to the solicitors with my sister this afternoon as she is starting divorce proceedings. Its been tough on her and her children as he was the one that ended it. 

have a great day everyone xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info ladies. I will definately ask about the Provera. I guess I am just going to have to get used to this waiting game


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Morning all,


Shedelux – I has same experience with the same nurse – took her ages to call me – I ended up ringing in as was five o clock and thought clinic closed by then I needed to know what to do with injections.  She did ring in the end so all OK but it’s quite a worry.  I don’t think they know how much it occupies our thoughts.

Witters – house sounds a nightmare – hope dogs have found another place to go!!!

Hodgson – they start on day 19 if you have a long cycle they also start some on short so different for everyone.  Not sure how they make the decision whether you have a short cycle or a long cycle.

Caz – hope last lie in good  

Monkey – hope scan went ok today

Hodgson and QA – I had Provera to bring on AF, it worked!  Maybe they’ll do that for you.  I’m on long cycle same as Ells.

AFM:  Now two injections, eventually got call from nurse yesterday.  All OK so far big hugs to everyone  

CKay xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Right then just been to Boots and Superdrug and bought; Pregnacare conception (dual pack for him and her), Vit C, Iron, Vit B6, Zinc, Selenium and Vit E. Wow that wasn't cheap but hopefully worth it   Totally forgot I had a Holland & Barrett in town to get the Royal Jelly and Bee Proplois so will have to get that tomoz doh!

One thing I have noticed it says on the Zinc and Selenium 'not to take if pregnent or trying to get pregnant' so is this ok? Also the Selenium says "selenium A, C & E" is this the right one?

Have also bought brazil nuts to try out and green tea. Now another question for ya   Are all green tea decaf? I couldn't see on the package if it was decaf or not  It's twinnings assorted flavoured green tea. Help?   

Sorry with all the questions this afternoon xx

 to all xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa I saw the selenium with those vits in I wasn't too sure what to do either. I looked somewhere else and got them without in the end

some green teas do still contain caffeine. I think you really have to read the labels to see what is in them. 

When I got all my drugs I had a list and had to ask for half of them. 

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi QA - the vits sound good, make sure you dont over do the dose though on Vit E as that can be a prob if you take too much, you should already have enough in the selenium ace.  The selenium and zinc is fine, are you giving it your DH too?  The main one to avoid is vit A but you'll soon be rattling away hun!   

With the green tea, unless is says decaf on it, its caffinated - the only decaf one I found was tetley's. I havent found a favoured decaf one yet - still looking   .  

Caz have you thought any more about getting your level 2 immunes tested?

Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

QA girl, wow, I bet that wasnt cheap  I bought that pregncare one and that was £17.99 just for that....thats al I bought, gonna get the Royal jelly and Bee Propolis.

We are all gonn be rattling away!!  lol   

With the Green Tea, I also assumed that it was naturally Caffeen free, doh!!!   I have been supping away at it too, lol  xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells we hav agreed not to talk about anything to do with fertility fir a while. I think we both need to a break from it for a while. We wilm def get them done. Not sure when tho

how's was yr meeting this morning. Are you enjoying working from home this afternoon

well my morning went completely tits up. Dp was sick in work and I had to drive all the way to Windsor to collect him. He got upset tummy and sickness. He couldn't get home coz he driven up with his work mates. I am seriously going to try and get an early night tonight or at least a late siesta xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells thanks for the info. Was planning to give DH wellman, zinc, vit E, royal jelly and bee propolis. Is this too much?   I wasn't planning on taking the vit E.  

Wow I will be rattling. Don't think I will be able to visit family hiding this lot   Hmm may have to become a social recluse


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Qa girl,

I have literally just bought some Royal Jelly and the lady said that Bee Propolis is pretty much the same thing.....ladies?? 

Blimey eh!!!  xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm not sure hodge, tis all very confusing  

Have just had some bads new of our tennent doing a runner in one of our properties, totally trashing the place and stollen everything, even the light bulbs!   Will cost us thousands...am so angry ans upset.  Yet more stress I could do without


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh hon, are you okay?

I cant believe the cheek of people, how awful is that, can you track them down hon?

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't track her down, she hasn't paid rent for 2 months and didn't reply to any contact. Letting agency was tipped off by a neighbour that she had gone. The house is trashed, wooden flooring, carpets, walls etc, Stole our sofas and caused lots of damage. Am so annoyed.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Am looking at taking legal action options


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Rahhhh, what a nasty piece of work, I sincerley hope that it all gets sorted hon.... 

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA   thats terrible I do hope that the police will be able to catch them.  Are you covered by the agency insurance for it?

On the vits, your DH needs some selenium too, the clinic told my DH it was important for his swimmers last year.  

Hodge, with the Bee propolis v's royal jelly, they are different as they do different things.  Royal Jelly comes frm the Queen Bee and is very good to help develop good quality eggies (its what they feed the baby queen bee with to make her the queen IYSWIM, it helps her develop good full ovaries to produce lots of good eggs - it changes her structure (egg laying bit) which makes her different to all the other bees).  Bee propolis is from honey and is good for structure and inflamation, I also understand that it is good for lining.  Both of them are good for helping to fight bugs and bacteria.  Hope this helps and you can understand my waffle   .

LAM hun, hope that you and the boys are okay, any news on the news clip yet?

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa bow awful what a horrid horrid woman. I'm a great believer in karma and she will get hers. Have you called the police. At the end of the day it's criminal damage

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells thanks will get DH to take the selenium aswell.

Caz am still waiting to here from agancy with regards to action, you would think we could involve the police but i bet there is some legal rubbish in the letting agiencies contract the prevents this  

Good job i haven't started tx yet....may need to eat a big bag of cadburys mini eggs (still in cupboard fron Friday - how good am i?)


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- No news yet on when the TV clip will be on.
Boys are ok but Clemmie has been a little grumpy for the last couple of days.... I am having one of those days where all I seem to do is go from one feed to the next.... even thpugh we are on a 4 hour timetable- I not complaining but it's hard work... I love them all to bits and so wish all of you could have had your dreams come true by now as well.

Hopefully check in later and catch up a bit.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi L,

ahh bless them, did you have 3 embryos put back in  I am so facinated with it all!!


Ladies - can I ask another annoying question  then I promise to Zip it  ! 

What day of your cycle does treatment start?  

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM they all sounds soooooooo lovely, I can only imagine how much work is involved, I hope to get to know it for real soon.  Hope that Clemmie cheers up soon   .

Hodg, it depends on the protocol and the drugs but normally day 21, but day 19 if you have to have provera.  

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge I was wondering that question too so don't worry you're not alone  

Thanks Ells for the answer


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Ells, if its the Antagonistic its day 2 or 3 is it??

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodg, hun not 100% sure but I will dig out my tx plan from last year and let you know when I get home (at my parents nanny sitting at the mo as they had to go out hence 'working' form home   ).
I think... that you have to a scan when AF arrives (day 3-4 I think) and then you start stims.  But I will have a look and let you know. 

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening Ladies, Wow lota going on here

Fingers - Hope you are ok   

LAM - I'm sure it is really hard work, hope I get to have a third of what you have  

QA Girl - That is terrible and not the stress you need before starting tx xx

Caz - It's good your taking some time for you & DH, hope your hangover has gone now xxx

CKay - Glad injections are going well, not looking forward to that part xx

Hodgson - When is yor appt? xx

Witters - Happy belated birthday, rather you than me builders, twins & pregnancy don't sound like they go together, without adding dogs to the equation xxx

Hello to everyone else

AFM, I also have loads of questions too and was hoping to start in March, guess we'll all find out at the consultation, so we are there Thursday for DH SA and blood tests just HIV & Hep all others in date, then off for consultation next Wednesday xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, That's terrible!  I can't believe some people.  That is so unfair and unnecesary.  I hope you get it all sorted as soon as you can and that they catch up with her to hive her her just deserves.  It's made me mad, I bet you must be fuming as well as upset.  Something you can certainly do without 

LAM, I remember those days and it was certainly hard work even with just two.  I can speak from experience that it does get better   There are still hard parts, but they are different   

Goodness, all these different vitamins and 'rattlers'!  I took my Senatogen Mum to Be's and that's it!  Good luck with it all!

DH is currently building up our make shift kitchen.  It is in the old dining room and will be sectioned off to be a bathroom too.  We have no clue how to reference it now!  I can see it working ok though, just teethiing issues at the moment.  I can feel it being fun though!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey waitingpatiently

What time is you're appt on Thursday? I'm there at 11 for DH SA and 12 for bloods.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - DH SA 12, Bloods 12.30 xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

well i guess I'll probably see you there x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopefully, I have short brown hair, blue eyes DH has very short black hair xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters, it does sound like fun.  I dread to think what it would be like not to have a kitchen!  

Hodg, hunni I pulled out my SP sheets and this is what it says:  Day 1 phone clinic, Attend ovarian scan on day 2 (1 or 3 if weekend) if you are good to go, on day 3 you start the FSH injections (Puregon, gonal F etc), Day 7 you start the orgalutran (or what ever drug they are giving you), then you attend on day 10 for bloods and scan, if all looking good with follies and bloods you then do your trigger shot and stop the FSH  and Orgalutran (this jab is time critical the doc or nurses will tell you the time to take it), you then get a time for EC.   
I hope this helps   , its usually done and dusted within 2 weeks (to EC).

Hope everyone else is okay,

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

Ells you are a great source of knowledge. Good news my book is your body baby friendly arrived today. I cant believ it I got it for £8.00 on Ebay its new so great.

Sounds like we are going to have a few more OTD dates the same again with all these appointments coinciding. Well I have to be up at 5 to get to Birmingham by 9 tommorrow morning. I am dreading going back to work. I am not sure if I am ready yet. I thought I was but then all of a sudden got really emotional again. I think I need a total break from all tx for quite a while but then yet I think I cant give up yet need to be doing something.

Oh well signing out till laters one confused girl xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Wow, put like that sounds so easy, thanks for sharing really useful

Caz -   -I know what you mean, like I say not had an IVF BFN, but 3 IUI BFN's it really does hurt, but we pick ourselves up and keep trying, I've been without Tx for a year, which I think is far too long, but take a few months to get your head back in the right place xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodg- I only had 2 embryos put back- I only had 3 eggs collected....all fertilised..... one stopped dividing.... one was good quality and one was fair quality with a lot of fragmentation..... I also did the short protocol.

Ells- Hope Nan sitting went ok- how is she?

Witters- sounds a bit like camping- enjoy your adventure.

L


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi ladies

sorry i havent been on for a few days, i think i needed a few days away just to get my head straight, im off to gran canaria sunday we are running away, but think we have got our heads around things, we've been nit picking at each other but sat down on sunday and sorted things out, all this really takes a toll on ur relationship, but just going to kick back for a few months and get back to some normality what ever that is lol!!!!!!!
hope everyone is ok.
good luck to all u ladies just starting out, it makes all the difference when there are other girlies going through things at the same time, its been a saving grace having 5 of us all the same stage.

Helen x x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

waiting patiently I will pm you hun x

Ells thanks for the clear info about tx, very useful x

Helen hope you have a lovely time ingran caneria, enjoy some time away xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Ells,

I soooo appreciate that, wow, it all seems fairly straight forward ( Gulp ), you are a sweetie getting that info for us newbies!!   
How are you feeling Ells, has your Tummy calmed down now?

Waiting patiently =  looks like, me, you and QA are gonna be fairly close, I have my initial appt 8th March, so reckon that I will start tx April.  Judging by what Ells kindly posted about the schedule, my next Af would de due end March, start of April.   

L, thats amazing, I bet you were over the moon with that, there is something quite special with Twins and Triplets...so cute!

Witters - blimey,  hee hee, like L said, bet its like camping at the moment, but bet the end result will look amazing...all in time for the new arrival!! .....

Hi helen,  was thinking the other day that we havent seen you on for a while,  .....sounds as if a good holiday with plenty of alcohol flowing is just what you both need hon,...sun.....sea.....sand .....and......?!!!!!!!!!  lol


Just jumping in the shower, just been to thr gym...errrr Stinky Hodgey!!!!


x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hugs   QA girl hope all gets sorted with nasty tenant lady!

Helen – have a lovely holiday and hope things settle a bit having a break away from it all 

Caz –   hugs hope work bearable tomorrow

Ells – a font of knowledge it’s helping me must get royal jelly

AFM – sat on sofa watching Brits it is not good, but can’t move am very tired!  CKay xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Arternoon all  

Here's a strange one for ya - My collegue at work is 36 weeks pregnent has been asking me if I have heard of using 'almond oil' prior to labour? Obviously I haven't but I thought I would ask you guys! So have to heard of using almond oil (wait.... no laughing) on your womans bits  to lubricate and stretch the area prior to giving birth? Told you it was strange   

I am still in tennent nigtmareville!   But on a positive note managed to get my outstanding suppliments from Holland and barratt today. OMG now have 11 tablets to take each day (rattle rattle)  DH can laugh but he has 6 to take  . Looking forward to my first trip to the wessex tomorrow, hopefully will find it ok  

Anyway hoping today is being good to you all xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Yep my friend used that, not sure it made any difference, but was recommended to her!!!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Feeling a bit disappointed today, I had my scan and it's not that good. I have 7 follies:
1 @ 15mm
1 @ 12mm
2 @ 10mm
1 @ 8mm
2 @ 6mm

She said my womb lining was 3 layers which is very good. I just have to pray for quality rather than quantity.

Hope everyone is ok
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Monkey uk,


Does that mean you have 7 eggs??  

QA, hee hee, Rattle rattle!!!  it will all be soooo worth it though chick   

x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

QA- Just incase I dont log on later....Just want to say Good luck for tommorrw chick, have you written down all your questions that you have?  

I have Pm 'd you too hon..xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Monkey - What size are the follies ment to be? Hope the grow nice and big for you  

Waiting patiently - thanks my friend google'd it and yeah she can use it. My god surely she'll be a bit slippy now


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey - what protocol are you on - sorry I have forgotten?  The follies sound okay to me hunni, remember you need quality not quantity   .  When are you going back for your next scan sweetie?  The smaller follies will catch up.  Did you have a blood test today?

QA,   yup we all rattle - and you lot laughed at me when I said I was rattling and leaking   at least I'm not the only one.  It should be easy to pick ourselves out when we get to the clinic - just listen for the rattle   .  Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, is this your set up appointment or day 19?

Hodg how are you doing today?

Onesock, have a great holiday   .  Bring back some sunshine with you   .

Fingers hope you are okay hun.

V how are you hunni?

LAM, thanks for asking about my nan, she's not too bad but not too good either   .  She is very wobbly on her legs, even with her frame.  I dont think her heart is able to pump the blood to her legs probably.  Her mood is a little better but she still has bad days.  Hope you are well.

Witters, hope you are well and enjoying the camp kitchen!  How are the builders?  Are the they tidy?  I bet M&K are fascinated by it.

Caz, how was work today?  I hope you are not too tired.  We had a terrible trip up (and down) the M3 and round the m25 today!

Misty, Kirst, CKay, BAE, CJH and everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM, absolutely shattered today - had a day frought with problems   and traffic! Home now but I have to go out and get my blood test done as I am still on weekly tests due to the immuno supps I am on.  I took my last provera tablet yesterday so now just waiting for AF to show up, should be here friday, then need to book my day 4 scan and blood test.  
Right DH calling!  Speak later.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells my appy tomoz is just for screening and have initial consultation on Monday which unfortuantly is day 19 so too short notice for action - I guess


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ells,

I'm on the short protocol. I know it's more about quality than quantity but I was just expecting more. I just had my scan today have to go back on Friday for blood test and scan and then another scan on Monday. The cons. also said that my uterus is 3 layers which apparently is the best. I've calmed down a bit now and looked back at old posts on here and I think the sizes are ok, I just hope they
keep growing nicely. I just kep thinking I will probably get 4 eggs as not all the folicles contain an egg, which means probably 1 or 2 were fertilize. Thanks for the tip on the injection it was much better today, still stung a little but no lumps or as much redness.

QAGirl: Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG just read NHS funding will be ceasing due to budget!!  Thank god I got in there before this happened!!!!


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh God. I'm really behind again. So sorry. Hope everyone is ok.
Had my set up today, with Jan (I think that was her name) really lovely lady. She went over the whole treatment cycle etc. Still a bit lost but I'm sure it will all make sense.
Ells: I was going to ask about Provera as they gave me some today. My periods are really erratic so they said I could take that from day 35. I'm just trying to get all the timings roughly worked out in my diary. Do you know how soon you are supposed come on after the last tablet?
Cheers
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Blimey just seen that about the IVF NHS funding apparently being ceased, I pray to god that us ladies that have just been approved will be okay. At least we have the funding approved.  I just thank god that we have.  

QA, you will be on day 19 on Monday?  I dont know if I am right, but on that post that Ells sent with her plan, it said that you start TX once you have come on  so you would call the clinic when you get your next AF, go for scan, then start drugs day 7 ish.....is that right ladies?

Ells - yeah I am fine ta, same old same old, lol......I  too know the feeling of Traffic, rah!!!!       Great news on the last Provera, not long now hon!!

Hope everyone else is cushtie..xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Misty, hun it should start 5-10 days after your last tablet.  Jan is lovely hun   .

I am just going to read that article   !

Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Just read that article,  mmmmm not very clear is it? Does make sense though as April is the end of the financial year.  Blimey, government eh!!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

monkey - those follies sound good! They can all have eggs is, and even not you only need one


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Evening all    

QA girl – good luck tom let us know how it goes  

Monkeyuk – things sound ok like you say I’ve heard many times on here it’s quality not quantity, good news on your lining 

Ells – hope AF in her way for you.

hugs to everyone hope all OK.

AFM - day 3 stims injections, few pains down below,  scans booked for next Monday and Weds, have headache's and could murder a red wine but no booze and haven't had any for weeks now I do miss!!  Off to bed early to listen to my hypnotherapy IVF CD, it's like a full time occupation this IVF malarky.  
CKay xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Thought I would nip on just before work as got a busy day ahead, and also gotta work until 7:30pm tonight, so gonna be a long day me thinks. Only thing that is keeping me going is that work are paying for a PIZZA!!!  

Ckay, how are you doing hon?  What protcol are you on?  Hope the CD worked well for you and relaxed you.  Its very true what you said, this whole process certainly does drive your life for months.  My hubbie says that I am becomming obsessed with it all.....lol, I think he is right!!  

QA girl - hope all the screening went well today, cant wait to hear what happened etc....xx

Ells - hope you are okay hon?  x

Monkey UK - hang in there huni, the progress sounds fab...xx

Caz, Witters, L, sam......hope you are all okay, Caz, bet you are enjoying the freedom for a bit, enduldging on all that chocolate and alcohol, ohhhh I could murder for all that!!!   

Witters - how is the house coming along, bet M&K are all excited.  And also, hey, have you had takeaways as the kitchen has been upside down??  yummy.

L and Sam -  hope you are both okay??..xx

Hope I havent missed anyone....if I have, hugs to you all...xxx    and hope you are all okay??

x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all your support yesterday it really means a lot. I think I panicked a bit because 7 does seem low but looking in to it the sizes do seem good already, much happier today 

Hodgson101:long day ahead for you, hope it goes quickly.
CKay: Hope your injections are going ok, I feel fine in the morning but come lunch time I start getting a few twinges and start to feel bloated and by the evening I feel like a whale and have to have my heated snuggle monkey on my tummy 
CJH:thanks hun, yesterday I just convinced myself none of them would have eggs, christ, every day is a an obstacle you have to get over.
Ells:Hope your'e ok hun 
QAGirl: Hope your appointment goes well today.

Can everyone please stop talking about wine and chocolate, I could murder a glass of wine and people keep giving me bottles, I have 6 at home but I am strong!!! 

have a good day
x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Monkey - stay strong! 7 follicles is really good on the antagonist cycle and it really is all about quality not quantity. Some of us have suffered in the past with OHSS and believe me I'd much rather have had fewer good quality eggs. 

QA - good luck for your appointment today. I always felt like it was a significant step on the process after your set up sessions. Having the flow chart always made me feel like it was so real 

Ells - sounds like you're making great waves - looking forward to your BFP at the end of this very long journey for you

CJH - hope you're ok - my bf had her twin boys yesterday and all is well, they're gorgeous! And big too 7,6 and 6,6. We're looking forward to your news. 

Witters - Hope the building work is going ok - it'll be worth it in the end just keep remembering that!

Hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon all

Had my screening appt today - bloods and urine test, DH SA and urine test. Did ask the nurse about starting tx and the possibility of using provera but was told i should have to discuss this the consultant on Monady. The clinic seemed friendly enough even the receptionist! Although the car parking is a nightmare. Can't wait for Monday now so I can get some idea in my head how things are going to work and what protocol I will be on (am asuming the long one).

Hope everyone else is well.

Waitingpatiently - sorry i missed you today, we got seen earlier. Hope all went well with you x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA Girl - Do let us know how it goes on Monday, then I'll be prepared for Wednesday   I was looking around but your never sure, we were there early 11.30, we were seen early too, I have to say I really liked the look of the clinic, seemed less hectic then my last one, although looked nothing like a clininc from the outside had a panic and thought we were in the wrong place.  So I had 3 hrs off work for some blood test!!!! it'll be worth it in the end though


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Waiting patiently - I know what you mean, it's look nothing like a clinic or medical facility. It looks more like an office or flats or something lol. I'll let you know don't worry   I took the whole day off work so went out for lunch after (frankie and bennies!)   So the diet is going well..not


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi girls,
Hodge – hope you enjoyed pizza and working late wasn’t too bad 

Monkey UK – have the clinic given you a rough idea how long you will be on stims and when ish your EC might be?  I have hot water bottle on again tonight very twinge and bloated am in the comfy tracksuit pants already!  Keep strong with the wine, I am too.  We have 5 bottles now stocked up unable to be drunk , a rareity for us wine doesn’t usually last long unopened here! 

QAgirl – glad all went OK at clinic and everyone nice, roll on Monday so you have some idea of time frame.  We’re in Monday too for scan. 

Waiting patiently – roll on Weds for you – glad you like the clinic 

V1 /CJH/Ells/Caz/Witters/fingerscrossed, and anyone else I've missed  – hope all OK big hugs. 



AFM – very achey down below and absolutely tired out, don’t know if that’s from babysitting my nieces or side effect or due to acupuncture today.  Think I will retire to bed early tonight – day off tomorrow – yipeeeeee.  Just a quick question I’m now on day 4 stims I have scans on day 8 and 10 does anyone know when EC roughly is after that? Just wanting to know how long I’ll be stimming for and when I need to take time off all seems quite vague at the mo.  I know they need to see how my body responds too so, anyways if anyone could help would with rough time frames would be much appreciated.  Night all CKay xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Ckay, I think I enjoyed the Pizza a bit too much, did manage to get some work done though in the end    Hope you are feeling okay in yourself though hon? ,  sorry cant help with the dates sweetie, I was thinking that the other ladies like Caz, and all that havent been on for a few days, they are the best ones to ask as they have all just been through it.  
Enjoy your day off, always nice to have a long weekend  

Waiting patiently - its great that there are a couple of us that are gonna be fairly together with the TX hopefully  .....I expect you will know much more on Wednesday too about possible start dates    
I keep trying to work stuff out, lol   

Ells, hope you are okay and today wasnt as bad with all the traffic    also, hope you are feeling okay too..xxx

Hope everyone is else okay and looking forward to the weekend!!!  

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well went to weight watchers tonight (first time in 2 wks)   and put 1 &1/2 lbs on  not surprisingly as i did have a macdonalds yesterday and frankie and bennies today   But i have been to aerobics twice this week! Guess i need to actually try to do the diet more and get out runnung again.
Now for some reason i have had really bad back ache today   don't know if it's from the aerobics or what. Also these brazil nuts - how important are they? Coz they are giving me really bad wind   DH wants to   me.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

I didnt get a chance to get on last night - we had some friends round for dinner but before that the boys went to squash and us girlies went for a nice long walk.  My crumble was a sucess   - it was plums and necterines with an oats and hazelnut topping - I had a bowl for breaky too   .  I am doing well, I forgot to do my injection yesterday morning   luckily though DH had to go to the clinic to do a frozen back up so went to work late so he came and dropped it off to me.  Phew .  I have now put it on my phone as I think I will forget again   .  Having acu this afternoon, Monkey what time are you there?

Ckay, it will be quite hard to predict ec but if you assume that you will have it around days 12/4 of stims.  They will probably give you a good idea when you have your day 8 scan, they will be looking for your follies to be around 20mm any that are under 16mm will prob not grow enough but you never know.  They also want to avoid any follies being too big - I think if they are bigger then 25mm but not sure- they will do a blood test on scan day 10 to check your hormone levels to ensure that everything is where it should be.  They do keep an eye on you but if you are looking  ready after scan day 8 EC would prob be on day 11.  From memory I think they will decide whether you need one more stim jab if they do you may be told to take your trigger shot the same day or the next day, you then have a drug free day before ec.  I hope that helps.

QA, the brazil nuts are for selenium which helps make a nice comfy linning for your embies, yiou can get selenuim tablets instead but fresh pineapple juice also has a good source.  

Hodge how are you?

Witters hope everything is going well with the build and its not too stressful for you all.

Caz, CJH, Sam, Misty, V, Kirst, PoD, NN, BAE and everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Right off to shower and get to work!

Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Morning!! 

QA girl - lol, hey 1/12 pound isnt that bad consiering the Macdonalds and Frankie and Bennies  
Ha ha, that actually made me laugh out loud when I read about your wind!!!  hee hee, actually yes, they do make a bit of difference with wind!!!     Especially with the pinapple juice, lol  

Ells - you sound like a fitness queen, with all that walking!!.......and that crumble sounds delicious, yum, I could eat that now!!    Ells, are the injections frozen then? 
You certainly are a god send for us newbies hon, I really appreciate all the help and advice that you have given   

Hope everyone else is okay?

Back to work..xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning

Well have had a rubbish night sleep due to back ache   I can suffer from back ache normally due to bad pasture and the job but for some reason this isn't the usual back ache. Normally it settles in bed but I couldn't get comfortable in any position last night. DH snoring didn't help either   I think i must have hurt myself in aerobics on Wednesday. Seems to be lower back / pelvic region. Hurts most when sitting - and there was me thinking I was a hypercondriact (can't spell) sitting in the car yesterday going to the clinic   Oh well moan over.

Have decided to finish the bag of Brazil nuts i have and not get anymore. I don't want to be dragging the 'gas mask' out anymore  . I am taking selenium and pineapple juice so wont feel so bad.

I am off work today - decided to take a leave day, to have a lay in which didn't happen  . So really should do some college work today. Easier said than done as I keep finding myself on here all the time! Was thinking of going for a run but back may stop that. However can here DH now "you always keep finding excuses"  whatever!!!!!!

How is everyone else this  morning?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quick lurk to catch up with everyone.  I hope to get back to a normal routine next week once everything settles here and half term is over.  I really appreciate the school and other activities we are signed up to do!  

Builders are working at quite a pace.  We are coping pretty well but look forward to getting the new drain and soil stack in to move our tempory toilet.  At the moment, our bathroom has 3 outside walls (I think just single skin too) so is rather chilly especially if getting up in the night!  Once in new position, it can be completely sealed off and knocked down, hich oddly will help considerably I think.

Need to go and use a washing machine over the next day or two.  I have been without mine since Monday and really feeling it now!  I usually do some every day, so it is stacking up.  Added to this, poor Myles seems to be subconciously effected by it all and having accidents in bed the past couple of nights so we are running out of bedding.  All good fun though and nothing which can't be sorted 

Thinking of you all!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Witters I am sure that once everything settles with building work and bathrooms Myles will be fine.  You must be pretty chilly with this weather!  If you were close by to us you would be welcome to use our machine hun I know what its like not to be able to keep on top of the washing!!  Have a good weekend.

QA, your back sounds very uncomfortable I hope that you can sort it out.  Have tried any heat?  Sounds like you have your selenium covered with supps and juice, you should be fine.  Enjoy you day off although college work doesnt sound like fun!  I have a 15k management report to write well I have been trying to write it for 2 years and I really need to get my **** in gear!

Hodge - definitely NOT a fitness     .  I am trying to get myself into gear to help with tx this time and also for pg    .  I would like to do some yoga but I cant find a course that hasnt started   so may just have to wait until April.  The forzen stuff - oh not the injections - thats DH's   as his count was veryvery low last time - they only managed to find 10 (I think) last year   so they want a frozen back up.  I am not sure if there were more than 10 as we only had 2 mature eggs so I am guessing once they had a couple of good looking swimmers they didnt look anymore IYSWIM.  I know when we had our first fresh go 2 years ago, the said his count was low but we had 21 eggs and 19 fertilised so I am guessing they found enough     then.  I am hoping that with the vits, exercise and good food etc he has been taking he will have had a slight improvement this year.  He had an op so his tubes are affected hence his vert very low count.  We will find out soon though!  

Hope everyone else is okay today.  I am so thankful its Friday    

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, yet another worry for you   I'm sure that all these lotions and potions you will both get a far better result this time!  Thanks for the offer of the washing machine   I'm going to pop to IL's (or may just hand it to them as they are likely to pop over today/tomorrow) so all fine.  I think this building disruption has been made worse with half term.  Not worried about Myles at all as there is very valid reason's behind it.  I don't know, he and Nukka need to swap round, Nukka has gone a whole day several times now without a wee or a poo.  Again, hoping she will settle.  All worrying, you forget how it must effect them too.  Happy to report she did her first poo all week today though, so things are improving!

QA, sorry to hear of your back   I too suffer pretty badly with lover back / pelvis pain and need to regularly see a chiropractor.  He has given me exercises of laying on your back, lifting your leg up, one side at a time and support it under the knee.  Try to relax and rotate it, then swing out left and fight then back and forth.  Yes, not overly pretty   Once it's relaxed a bit, push agaist your hand and hold for a few seconds.  It obviously depends on what or where it is, but they really do help me.  Also, try placing a pillow between your knees, this really helps ease it too.


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Afternoon all    

Hodgeson – thanks sugar feel much better this morning than I did last night, but now very tender up top instead of down below, all the hormones!!  Hope you get some idea of dates soon – exciting! 

Ells – thank you so much so helpful, think I’m going to run out of Gonal F have been doing the 37.5 test each time – ooops.  I read on here also that you have to start taking cyclogest a couple of days before ET is that right?  Are you on stim jabs now?  Hope DH’ little swimmers have reeped the benefits of all the goodness in his body and you get lots of good ones. 

QA – oh no  with the windypops and the extra poundage, hope back gets better soon!  

Witters – hope you find a washing machine, and bathroom warms up soon! 

AFM:  Had a super long sleep last night and day off today so very nice.  Already done shopping,  going to give house a clean over, then relax this avo with tv or a magazine.  Should do some work am doing a part time course alongside work too, but not going to today am going to chill.  Hope all OK with everyone.  CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks witters will give it ago, have remembered which exercise may have caused the problems and will avoid that in the future! 

Have still amaged to clean the house, do two lots of washing, catch up on emails and ******** insted of college work  

Witters - hope the builders finish soon and thinga can gat back to normal. I'll be worth it though I'm sure x

CKay - hope you're enjoying your day off too. nothing beats just chilling, doing what you want to do, having control of the remote  

Ells - If it has taken you 2 yrs to write your report then whats another day - relax hun


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA - I like the logic - I'm not stressing about.  Making sure that I keep chilled out for the next 9 months!!!  I hope that your back gets better quickly.  

CKay, sounds like you have had a pretty busy day.  I am sure that you are right with the 37.5 on the gonal f, the nurse said everytime you use a new pen to do it. I am sure you will be fine.  If you run out or look like you are going too give the clinic a call, they keep some of each of the drugs at the clinic for this so they should be able to give you some more.  The cyclogest starts the day after EC, I am sure the clinic will tell you this anyway but when you start doing yours, put it in (front door) 30 mins before you get up in the morning and then when you are in bed at night - less leakage   .  It is normal for it to leak BTW!!

Witters- thanks hun   .  The saying that these things are never easy is tooooooooo true!  Glad you managed to get the washing sorted out.  

LAM hi hunni, Qing asked me to say hello!   .   .  Any news on the news slot yet?

CJH how are you doing hun?

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, it's great when you know what causes it to avoid it   Mine weirdly was sitting too long in the car.  We always take more breaks now!

Builders have completed one week, there are 19 more to go!  Timing is tight, they should finish when I am 38 weeks!  (I am going by my dates as M/W would mean I was 38w5d which is way to scary!!

Ells, how far have you got with the report?  I'm awful at that kind of thing, yet once I know where to start, it begins to flow.  DH always amazes me with his document writing.  How he can order things and in such detail in a vey fast way never ceases to amaze me.  Perhaps I should loan him out to you


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi ladies
just been catching up on here and saw that u guys were talking about the nhs stopping funding,
where did u see this i have tried googling it but cant find any info anywhere?

Helen


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Helen it was posted on FF here. It was at the top of every screen, not sure where it'll be now but must be somewhere on the site. Sorry I'm not much help x


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

oh right
i have been on the net trying to find something official but cant, i tried all the news sites infact i tried everything, but cant find a sausage.

Helen


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Ells: How did your acu go? I was there at 3:30 today and I'm going back Tuesday at 2pm. Couldn't lie on my belly today as it's a bit sore so John said I could lie on my side, it was much more comfortable.

CKay: I know what you mean about the track suit bottoms, I finally gave in yesterday and went to tesco's to buy some, bargain at
£3, had to wear them to acu and clinic today looked great  Twinges are good though it means follies are growing.

QAGirl: Hope your back is better, I'm with you on the wind scenario but I'm also going to the loo (sorry tmi) 2-3times a day, dh thinks it's the pineapple juice 

Witters: Hope things get easier for you soon, just keep thinking it will all be worth it.

AFM, had a blood test and another scan today, my biggest follie is now 21mm which means it's grown 3mm a day , and there are about 4 good ones which seem to growing at the same rate, they are 12mm-4mm if they keep growing at this rate e/c should be on wednesday if not it will be on Friday.

Hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, sounds like all is on track   No wonder you are feeling twinges if your follies are growing so well!  Yay for jogging bottoms!  Can't beat them for feeling comfy...

Socks, must admit, I never saw anything about the funding either.  Just took these ladies words for it...


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Girls, I'm finally back on line      
[email protected]@dy BT, we kept reporting a fault and they kept saying the line was fine   They wanted to charge us £130 to come out as they said the fault was in our house. Anyway finally got an engineer here today, who was lovely, the fault was BT and the line was broken underground. All fixed now and have got superfast wireless broadband    

Will read back now to catch up with everyone. As for me I'm waiting for AF, should be next week and then as long as my day 1 scan is ok start tx on day 3. 

Hope everyone is doing ok  
Bev x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Bev!  So happy to have you back - properly.  We are having fun too with BT as we need our main socket moved.  They keep saying we can do it but don't seem to grasp that it is not an extension, it is the main in feed belonging to them!  We have got a stage further in that they understand but that is now to do with BT Openreach of which operate seperately and so we need to contact them directly and start all over.  If only we could move it ourselves!

Best of luck for AF arriving and your scan being good.  I truly hope those going through or due to be going through treatment soon get much better results than our recent five.  We know we can do it!  Come on Mother Nature, we are getting it all set up for you, please give us a break


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Witters  
I've been going crazy not being able to get online. The engineer today changed our main socket to a new one as well as fixing the line. He was great, but whoever you speak to on the phone was driving me nuts.  

definately hope we get some better news, big hugs to everyone with a bfn       it is so hard


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you are all well...I am stuck at work, errrrrrr, I HATE working Saturdays!
Well, got my appt letter through with regards to initial appt 8th March, just says on there about the blood test, and also a Trans Vaginal scan, which I have to say that I am dreading as I will have AF on that day.  Letter say that it CAN still be done if AF is there...errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bev, welcome back to the internet!!  lol, I bet it has been a nightmare, especially as this site is soooo addictve..

Witters - How is the pregnanacy going, is it much different than the last one?  Sounds as if BT are also a nightmare with you, they are like getting blood out of a stone arent they!  
Very true, we need Mother nature to be kind to us this time, it broke my heart following the last 5 ladies, its so cruel.. 

Monkey - hope the accupuncture was nice, I have to say that I have never tried it, I must give it a try.  they say that Reflexology is good too??
Great news on the Follies, isnt it ll fascinating.....Does it make you feel really bloted hon??

Ckay, how are you getting on Huni, ??

QA girl - whopp whoop,      Nearly Monday hon!!!  and hope you havent ben on that exercise again!!!

Ells - Ho are you, have you been cooking some crumble this weekend?? 

Hope I havent missed anyone......if I have have, hope you are all okay and having  fab weekend!!!  and that you are all A okay..xxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Girls, Well AF arrived as I went to bed last night and was in full flow when I got up (4days early). Just got back from the clinic. All looked good on the scan, no cysts and Chantal saw about 6 follies. Start injecting on Monday, EC possibly 8th March   it all seems so quick.

Hodgson, I had transvaginal scan today and it wasn't as bad as ithought with AF. Sorry you are working today, hope hometime comes round quick.

Hi to everyone
Bev x


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Bev,

Great news on AF arriving ( sounds weird saying that  )!  ohhhhh glad that the Transvaginal was okay, I think its more the thought of having it whilst AF is there.. 
I didnt realise that the clinic is open on a Saturday, thats really good  
May see you there on 8th as  we have initial appt!!  


x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone

Hope all is as well as can be expected.

Hodge - hope you have had a speedy day at work and relaxing at home. You'll be fine with scan and af...just remember to de-cork!!! (ok I have a sick sense of humor  ) LOL
And I haven't done any fitness due to back/hips still hurting 

I have been a good girl and spent the afternnon doing my assignment for college (due 01 Mar). Well it was either that or suffer watching DH flick through the sports channels all afternoon. So have nearly finished the assignment, but got lots more to do  
DH has now gone away for the evening (work do) so I have control of the remote  . Am thinking of treating myself to a take-a-way tonight too and enjoying the peace from DH snoring () . 

Hope you wonderful ladies have had a good day


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey QA girl,

I am at home now thank god, got a minging headache, going to Chiquitto's in Port solent tonight, I really cant be arsed to be honest.
lol - you were thinking the same as me with reagrds to the De-corking, just imagine eh!!!  

Yeahhhh get a take away...the Akash in Gosport is lush.......we still drive to Kam too chinese take away to get ours, ohhhh yummy!!  .


xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend

QA girl - Enjoy your take away, are you looking forward to Monday, what time are you there? xx

Hodge - I wouldn't worry about the scan with AF, had to have quite a few of those and it's all over pretty quickly, remember they see it all the time xx

BAE - Hi, all looking good for you, the 8th is just round the corner xx

Monkey - Yay - EC not far away at all, that's some growth in a day too xx

Witters - You're coping so well with everything that's going on hope you got all your washing done.  I too hope that we get the results with the next round xx

Hi - To anyone i have missed xx

AFM - Feeling a bit apprehensive about consultation Wednesday, going into the unknown too & since our referral I've been waiting for someone to take this away from us, I know thery wouldn't and have no reason to, but very anxious xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good week end.

BAE:Glad you finally got the internet sorted, what protocol are you on? let's hope your follies start to grow nicely 

QAirl: Well done on getting your assignment done, you did make me laugh about havig to de-cork

Hodgson101: Don't worry about having your scan when you have af, I know it's not very nice but they see it all the time. Acu went well John's concentrating on getting blood flow to my follies so hopefully improving the quality. Yeah I'm feeling a bit bloated now I should think by the time it's e/c it'll be like carrying golf balls around. 

waitingpatiently: Going into the unknown is scary, but the wessex are very good and they explain everything along the way. Good luck for your appointment.

Wittters,Ells: Hope you are ok and having a good weekend.

I'm at the clinic on Monday as well, hopefully for my last scan before ec  I'm there at 9:10 so no lie in for me 

Hope everyone else is ok

x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodgson, the clinoc is open Saturday mornings. If you ever need to phone though, phone the nursing line as there are no admin staff on Saturdays   I'm there at 8.15 for scan and bloods on the 8th

Monkey, I'm doing the antaganist which I guess is Short Protocol   hope the scan goes well on monday


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

my brain is not working   Hodgson i'm there on the 1st for scan and bloods. The 8th coukd be EC


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening from a rather fat piggy rolling around the floor! Have had an Indian take-a-way and totally stuffed   Did enjoy it but tried something new; chilli chees nan bread - mouth is now on fire  

Waiting patiently - I know exactly how you feel. It does seem to good to be true to get to where we are - will it be taken away from us? I to am anxious but so excited. I really want plan of action now and something to look forward to. I will let you know how I get on so don't worry hunni. I am there at 2pm. 

Hodge - Enjoy Chicquittos, I love Port Solent   I just went to a local indian, haven't heard of the ones you mentioned.

I'm having a laugh now watching 'Lets dance for sports relief'   Rufus Hound was amazing!!

Hope you're all enjoying a relaxing evening xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Morning ladies.

Hope you are all well?
Well went to Chiquitos last nite, yeah it was very nice, I think that I stink though now, lots of Garlic and spicey foods....yum  

QA - chillie cheese Naan, that sounds delicious.....Are you all ready for tomorrow with your list of questions hon?  It will be great to actually find out what protocal you will be on and also when you actually start TX...ohhhhh How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

BAE - its all happening really quickly for you,  EC 8th, wow thats only 2 weeks away, cant wait to hear how it all goes for you !  thanks for letting me know about the Trans vaginal with AF as it was bothering me, but you have put my mind at rest, thanks hon  
6 Follies, wow, does that mean that you will have at least 6 eggies?  

Monkey- lol, bless you with all those ' golf balls'  not long now, bet you are feeling soo excited!!!.......from reading all the posts, dooes it go more on the size and quality of the follies rather than the amount??  and also is it 1 egg per Follie?  I havent got a clue!!   

Waiting patient;y - I am so with you about going into the unkown, I too feel very anxious, and have so many questions, its such an emotional time isnt it, why cant things be easy and quick eh!!!  lets pray that us ladies will get our long and waitied for  this time round...  .

Bev - How are you doing??

Ells - hey huni, how has your weekend been?

Witters - Hope your weekend has been okay and not too stressful
Was thinking that we havent heard from Caz, Sam and the other ladies.....has anyone had anything from them  I hope that they are all okay bless them.

Hope I havent missed anyone.....if I have, hope you are all well and dandy and enjoying the weeekend...xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning

Well I had a lovely lay in this morning to 1045hrs   had to make up for the DH being away and no snoring  
Just sat with my pineapple juice and croissants watching 'Bank oof Mum and Dad' - god there is my scary ruthless people out there!
Must make the most of 'MY' time before DH is back  

How is everyone else?

Hodge - Glad you had a good evening. Hope you're not working today other wise tell your customers to hold their breath  
Actually I haven't prepared a list of questions for tomorrow am just going to play it by ear.

Oh well DH has just walked in - bummer.........


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I didnt know you ladies were here until MonkeyUK pointed me in the right direction!! 

I thought I would join you as I am at the wessex and just started my 2WW on our 1st ICSI cycle, had ET on Friday so a way to go yet!

We were lucky enough to have a 7 cell and an 8 cell top grade embies put back and we also have 2 x 6 cell embies on ice!

Hope you are all well and look forward to chatting to you more!!

Amy 

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternnon

Welcome Amy - the dreaded   don't envy you there. Are you going to be working or chilling at home? I haven't started tx yet so can not even begin to imagine how you feel.     

Well I have had another afternoon doing college work due to DH sudden apperance   Wasn't expecting him back so early. Plus he's hungover   No sympathy here   Have left him chilling in front of sports (yet again). Can you tell I'm not really a sports woman?!! AND the cheeky   wants a take-a-way tonight! I can't have 2 in a row (not on Weight Watchers anyway ) Help?!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Amy,

   sprinking lots of baby dust your way!!    ........this thread is soooo great, we are all at different stages.  I have yet to start TX, got initial appt at the wessex 8th March.
I cant imagine how you are feeling at the moment, I cant wait to get there!

What protocal were you on?

Just sat here waiting for Pizza  .....QA girl, go for the takeaway, wont make me feel so bad then!!!!  

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge I had Indian yesterday, can I really afford another take a way tonight? WW leader will have a fit if I put anymore weight on!
Decisions Decisions


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

ooh forgot to ask (have been reading 2ww diaries for the last hour and possibly not a good thing as now very inpatient!) I have read about someone being told you cant drink green tea - Why? Or do you have to have decaf?

Must go back and find why she said she was told not to drink it......


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Found it.....

Apparently it interfers with the aborption of folic acid?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hodg, ref your question on eggie, not all follies will have eggies in but generally the rule is that at least half - 75% will, you can get lucky and get more but alot of the time your AMH level will tell the clinic alot about what to expect.  The size of the follies is quite important you need bigger ones for mature eggs.  You normally have a blood test done and that will show them the level of your hormones to see if you have a good level of oestrodial which als gives an idea as to the amount of eggies but also the risk of OHSS.   With the scan, you'll be fine I have had quite a few with and without AF and they are both about the same, I have only found it to be a bit more 'sensative' with AF.   Your dinner sounds lvoely last night i do love Mexican food.

Monkey, I can remember how uncomfy it gets, hope John is working his magic for you.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow morning, hopefully ec will be this week for you.  

Ckay, how are you doing?  I hope that you are not too uncomfy, I do love jogging bottoms they are great arent they.

Witters, sounds like you are having fun.  The 19 weeks will fly by, I hope that they manage to come in ahead of schedule for you.  I hope you get your phoneline issues resolved sooner rather than later.

QA, the lie in sounds fab - wish i could have had one this morning - I was awake far to early for a Sunday!  The chilli cheese naan made my mouth water - yummy!  On tonights decision - go for chinese and have a health (ish) stirfry dish   noodles maybe   Hope that helps and doesnt make the decision harder.  

CJH, another week down, I hope that you are not too uncomfortable with those littleones.  Are they giving you another scan/appointment beofre dday?

PoD I hope you are doing well hunni.  How is your bump coming along?

Kirst, Caz, Fingers, V, Onesock hope you are all well and getting stronger as each day passes.

Misty how are you feeling hunni?

BAE  yey for getting your internet sorted out - BT truelly are a nightmare we had probs too when we first moved with our connections.  You would think it would be easy to sort out.

Sue hope you are well.


Amy welcome to the thread, you will get lots of advice and support the ladies on here are great and some of us unfortuantely are dab old hands at this IVF malarky (hopefully not for too much longer though   )  .  Sending you lots of        for your 2ww. 

AFM, well AF arrived yesterday afternoon, so I should still be fine for day 4 on Tuesday.  Its pretty heavy so was a tad uncomfy last night and today but feel relieved that it finally made its appearance.  Had a ncie weekend so far, we went to Pinewood studios last night and it was really good, DH won audience tickets for a sports quiz hosted mby james Corden it was really good.  We saw a few celebs, Jsmie Rednapp, Freddie Flintoff, Neil Morrisey and a female presenter from skt sports news (dont know who she is   and a really really dumb model who is a WAG and was seriously really dense - if you were her you really wouldnt want to open you mouth IYKWIM   .  Oh and John Bishop who was very funny.  Louise Rednapp was in the audience too.  It was very funny.

Off to make dinner (thanks to QA we're having curry yum yum   ) no crumble today although we have lots of tasty fruit but we will have some fresh strawbs, cherries and oranges after as pud - nice a healthy!!

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Amy - Welcome and good luck with the dreaded 2ww    

QA - I think thers something in green tea that stops full absorbtion of folic acid (oops posts crossed), not long til your appt now xx

Hodgson - Enjpy your pizza, I've just made a lovely lemon chicken stirfry xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Our posts crossed, you dinner sounds lovely, we're trying to be healthy at the moment too, trying to give it every chance.  Quite jealois you got to be in the same room as Jamie Redknapp, wouldn't kick him out of bed xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Ello,

mmm, I cant believe that I have just eaten 10 slices of Pizza and IT WASNT even a struggle, oh dear  

QA girl - oooo thats interesting about the Grean Tea, maybe worth asking tomorrow?  also, yeah I 2nd what Ells said, then you get the best of both world lol!!  

Ells- ohhh its so interesting about the Follies, and also I find it fascinating that they can tell all that from hormone levels and scans.  I have to admit I was thinking the same about having scan with AF, I am always more sensitive, ouch.  Well nothing can be as bad as the Hycosy I had done in December, I found that very uncomfortable indeed.. 
Great news on AF coming, so that means that its all systems go??
Sounds as if last nite was fab, sorry I cant think of the name of that lady....and Jamie Redknapp, OMG he is delicious!!!   

Waiting patiently - I do feel rather stodgy and fat now I have eaten all that, I must say that your Lemon chicken stri fry does sound rather scrummy, and also much more healthy than my option...  

Mother in law on phone to DH...better dash..xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - Don't feel bad, I'm sure your pizza was lovely chick, we all deserve a treat xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OK have given in to DH alcohol munchies and havie Dominos Pizza. Havve orderd a small veggie to try to convince myself it's ok  

Am still confused about green tea and folic acid   Can i drink it? 

Waiting patiently - enjoy your stirfry. Will let you know how I get on tomoz. Am feeling excited and anxious. Have to work in the morning though as we have a new intake of students starting bummer.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi WP, ummmm you stir fry sounds pretty tasty too!  I have to say Freddie is a very nice looking guy in the flesh - very cheeky too   .  Jamie was lovely, but he is very much in lurve     with his wife - which I have to say is really nice to see for a change.  The show was good and James is very very very funny     .  

Healthy is hard work   I always find it easier in the summer   .  I have to be careful with foods now but things like bread and fats and carbs etc - sooooo hard when you really fancy a sandwich.  It will all be worth it in the end though.      

Hodg - I do like pizza, on the eggs and levels it will only give them a rough idea its more to makesure yo're not heading for OHSS.  we had a bit of a disaster last time - I had 16 follies and only got 4 eggs and only 2 of those were mature enough   we were all expecting (including the nurses/docs) to get about 8-10 so it was a bit of a shock.  This time we are doing what we did the first time so hopefully we will have a few more eggies and embies I would really like to be able to get to blast if we could (that was our plan last time) but we will see what will happen.  I am sure all these extra vits, supps and drugs will make all the difference.

QA, the compromise sounds perfect  .  On the green tea, you need decaf but what my acu lady said is to not leave the tea bag in too long so its not strong.  I was also told that as long as I am talking my folic acid supp should be okay - I do love my green tea.  

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Qa - I've just switched from regular tea to decaf, assume that's ok?  I'd ask them tommorow xx

Ells - Yes was yummy, is difficult but I've lost so much weight thanks to eating more healthy and my Wii fit I need to keep going while I can.  Any foods you can reccomend for preparing for IVF?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies hope u all well
ells I noticed a post bout article saying no more funding do you know where it was so I can have a look. We were mention to be having our free one aug last try hope you ok 
kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

phew am drinking decaf green tea


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi WP, the things that I have been told and read about are mainly to keep your protein intake up and your carb intake low. Fresh fruit and veg is always good (go for a mix of colours). Fish is also good. Pomegranite juice is supposed to be helpful in a number of ways from lining to eggs so a good one to add in. Decaf tea is fine hun, its caffine thats the prob so you need to limit caffinated drinks and chocolate (which is a bummer). You need to keep/cutout saturated fats very low. I think thats everything  if I think if anything else i will post again. Hope this is helpful.

Hi Kirst,   there was some info about certain PCT's and Authorities that had stopped funding but I havent heard any probs with Southamptons. If you go on to the South Central PCT's website http://www.southamptonhealth.nhs.uk/forthepublic/access-to-ivf/ they kepe it up to date but there is not mention about funding being stopped. From what I read on the article and peoples posts to it last week it seems that a lot of the trusts seem to be having budget issues at the mo hence why they have stopped/suspended funding. I understand that if you have already received your confirmation of funding you are fine but April is the new budget year anyway so I would imagine those trusts that suspended funding will be restarting it then. The other thing you could do it ring the PCT and see what they say but as I said I havent read anything about Southampton. Hope that helps hunni. 

Ells

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Ello again,

Just thought I would nip on before I iron my shirts....errr

something just came into my head, sorry another question! 

There are 2 Tx, short and long protocal, if my cycle ranges from 30-34 days, does that mean I will be put on the long protocal

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Thanks never heard of drinking pomegranete juice, but will definetely try that.  Hope all goes well for your scan next week hun xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Good evening all

Bev – hooray for being back on line, I always feel a little lost when I can’t access the internet,   excellent news starting tx so soon.

Witters – ditto mother nature we can only  hope       

Hodgson – hope working Saturday was OK, and you had a good day today, ditto on the BFP here’s hoping! 

QA – well done on doing  the work tasks on Saturday too, thanks for green tea tip. 

Waiting patiently – good luck with appointment on Weds they are all very nice there and initial consultation talks you through the process.  I felt relieved and hopeful after the first consultation.

Monkeyuk – hope all goes well tomorrow.  Am there too I have a scan booked for 9.10 to see how follies developing hope it all goes OK, am a bit nervous.  May see you there!  

Amy –  hello welcome,  Congrats on being PUPO   I’m on day 7 stims hopefully EC will be soon.

Ells – all this curry talk is making me want one  .  My DH made an apple crumble pie, crumble all wrapped in pastry, nice but not slimming or carb free! 

AFM:  Have has a nice weekend away went to see a good friend in Essex with her 2 little boys was lovely , then back for a steak late lunch cooked by DH with my parents over.  V nice, am v stuffed from steak and apple crumble pie.  Feeling bloated and tender down below still.  Have day 8 scan tomorrow am nervous I hope my bodies responded OK to the stims and we get some dates in for EC/ET.  Thinking of everyone hope it’s a good week for all.  CKay xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, your cycle length wont decide which protocol you will be on, the docs will look at your blood results and any 'issues' you may have and decide with you which ones the best for you.  

Ckay, good luck hun hope you also get your dates for EC.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Evening Ladies  

Amy, hi hun and good luck    

Hodgson, I'm not sure how they decide what protocol you go on. I didn't respond well last time on the long one so am doing the short one this time. My cycle is usually 30 days. 

QA, I switched to decaf tea on my first tx and never went back to normal tea. Enjoy your pizza.

Ckay, good luck for tomorrow hun, hope those follies are growing nicely.

Ells, sounds like you have had a great weekend hun. hope AF eases off for you.  

Hi to everyone else   have just sorted out everything ready for first injection in the morning. Back to work tomorrow after half term so need to be up early. 

Bev x

ells you snuck in there hun xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for your warm welcomes  

Looks like there are lots of you at different stages, This was our 1st go so was very nervous especially about EC but with the people being so lovely at the Wessex it made it much easier.

I am off this week but then going back next Monday, not looking forward to it but think I will go mad if I have the whole 2 weeks off!

Hodgson101 - We were on long protocol so started down regging on 18th Jan - Seems ages ago! 

Take care ladies and hopefully I will be able to catch up soon for some more personals!!

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning

Thought I would get an early night last night by going to bed at 10pm, boy was that a mistake! Was still awake gone 1am when DH decided to come to bed, finally fell asleep but woke up at 230am and then again at 630am. All in all had about 4hrs sleep and now very grumpy   Doesn't look like it's going to be a good day   God help my new students today  

Lets hope my appt this afternoon will cheer me up!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for this afternoon QA.  I hope that your students are nice to you and done give you a hard time hunni.  I also had a terrible nights sleep   .

Amy, the 2ww is torture !  Sounds like a sensible plan with going back to work but make sure you take it easy.  The staff at the Wessex are really nice and the doctors really do seem to care about their patients.  Sending you some more   

Hope everyone else is okay this morning.

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA, Ells - You poor things, hope you have easy days today xx

QA - Good luck for this afternoon, do let us know how it goes xx

AFM - Feeling rubbish today, have woken up with a really sore throat, hope it's not the start of something, and am stuck in meetings most of the day - joy!! xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

waitingpatiently: Hope you're not getting ill, hope you feel better soon 

Ells: Have just been reading your treatment diary I love reading other people's experiences, you have been so through much you really derserve a bfp, good luck  

amz2006: Glad you found this thread, let me know when your'e going to be in chat  

BAE: Hope your first injection went ok, I did my last one this morning and typical, got my first bruise   I thought I was doing so well 

QAGirl: Sorry to hear you didn't get much sleep, I'm no good to anyone if I don't get my 8 hours   Good luck for your appointment this afternoon.

CKay: I was at the clinic as well this morning, my appointment was also for 9:10, who did you have yours with? I had mine with jacqui, we were 15mins early so she saw us straight away   how are your follies doing?

afm: E/c is for Wednesday   I am now officially pooping myself  Not good news about my follies, they think I will have 3 or 4 but I always knew due to my age I wouldn't get many  but it's quality that counts. Have to be there for 8:00am and e/c is 8:30am hopefully e/t is Saturday but as I don't have many they may put them back on Friday     almost there.....

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Julie
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Morning ladies


Ohh how exciting - there is quite a bit going on for everyone!!  

QA - lol bless you, litte miss grumpy!! 

Ells - Will be thinking of you tomorrow, you have your scan, I have everything crossed for you hon, hope it all goes well and its not too sensitive.... 

Monkey- ohhh not long now until E/C, the sedate you dont they?  I too will be pooping my pants at E/C, but wow what a milestone to get too hon.  Like you said, its all about the quality, only takes 1 sweetie!!!   
Are you taking time off after E/T, I have a sit down job so was thinking that in that   I will go to work and see how I get on?

Waiting patiently - Hey hon, wednesday is nearly here, mine isnt until 8th March, I am pulling my hair out!!!  hope the sore throat is better, plenty of fluids hon..x 

Bev- How are you doing huni?? making up for lost time with the internet?x


CKay - How was the scan?? hope it all went well and you have some dates


Hi to everyone else, sorry if I hav missed anyone!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww Thanks Moneky   - it has been a real rollercoaster but as you say this time it will work!  Great news that EC will be on Wednesday.  Jacqui is lovely thats we saw last time and she did my ec and et last year she is sooooooo nice very reasuring.  You dont need to worry about EC it is really quick.  They give you plenty of meds to keep you snoozing and top up the painkillers.  Remember you can take paracetamol afterwards if you are uncomfy.  All sounds good though hun, it really is quality over quantity. Did you have acu this morning?  I was in with Qing and she was very positive, it did hurt a little bit today - hands are always so sensitive!  

WP I hope that you manage to get over your sore throat quickly nothing worse then feeling pants on a Monday morning!  Hope your meetings are not too taxing or boring   . Hope you feel better this afternoon.

Hodg, thank you   .  I am not sure if I am having a scan or not I think it may just be a blood test.  Although I havent been scanned yet this time but I dont normally have any probs so I will double check with them tomorrow.  I need to remind then that I have to get some more drugs ordered.  On the time off - the clinic will tell you its best to take a couple of days off after EC as you will be a little sore afterwards.  After our very first EC I thought I would be fine to go back to work right away - not a chance I was soooo sore and uncomfy, I ended up with moderate OHSS and that was very painful.  I would play it by ear if you can but would try and take the day after EC off.    It wont be long before you will be joining the rollercoaster - less then 2 weeks to go!!!

Ckay hope you got on okay today.

QA hope you had a better day and that your students behaved themselves for you!

Witters hope things have settle down a bit now that half term is over.  Hope the builders are keeping things nice and tidy.

Misty, Kirst, Caz, fingers, BAE, Sue and everyone else hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck ells this is ure time 
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Kirst   

Ells


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all,
It's all getting interesting again with treatment starting for lots of you. I ahve everything crossed for you all. 
I have taken two positive steps after my recent BFN. I arranged a follow up appointment straight away which I haven't done before. So, I'm going on 10th March to see Chantel. I'm really loking forward to hearing her view on my cycle and her thoughts on next steps. 
I also rang the acupuncture clinic in Hill Lane today and arranged a session with John for Saturday. I went to see him during my first treatment but not until late in the cycle so I don't think I gave him a chance really. Reading all your posts about him and Qing made me feel it's worth another try to see if they can help. I might even be brave enough to take the medicines they give me this time  
Any advice from anyone about the clinic? 
Hope you've all had a good day. QAGirl - hope your students survived the day and that your appointment went well.
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey V1,

Funny enough, was just saying a few days a go that we hdnt heard from you ladies that did the TX last time.

I am sooo pleased that you have booked another consoltation hon, onwards and upwards, thats what I say!  

Have you heard from Caz and Sam at al?

x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi V - its sounds like you are taking the right steps hun.  Its good to go for feedback, I've never seen Chantel but I have heard she is lovely.  Its always worth jotting down a few questions that you want to ask them about your tx and whether there is any value in getting some more tests done to see whats what.  Good luck hun.  As for John and Qing, they are both lovely.  They seem to be getting quite busy and have a lot of 'us' ladies there so it can be hard getting appointments after work or on Saturdays, I go during the day as I am lucky enough to be able to take my lunch break whenever I want to although Qing is very good at giving lunch time appointments if you need them.  I havent been offered any meds as I have been told by my immune doc to avoid them as we wouldnt know what was in them (plus my crohns would be an issue).  I know there are some ladies who swear by them so its a personal choice.  I am sure you will really enjoy it, its nice and relaxing.  Qing did say that ideally they like you to start acu 3 months before tx so they have enough time to prepare your body.  All good though hunni.  I really do hope that you get some answers from Chantel.    

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

QA – how did appointment go??

Waiting patiently – hope you’re feeling better, damn colds! 

MonkeyUK:  Think my appointment was with Chantel I was so nervous about it all I don’t quite remember!  I didn’t get in until around 9.00 traffic was a nightmare this morning getting there.  Great news on EC for you.  I was sat next to a couple saying that celery was good for the spermies,  I was ear wigging!  I may stock up for DH! 

AMZ – I agree whole 2 weeks a bit too long to have off think I’m going to go back to work for the second week, I’ll only think about it more and get in a tizzy! 

Ells – hope you feel better after acupuncture, and good luck with blood test coming up

V1 – I find acupuncture really good – it really helps to de-stress and works on whole body as well as your reproductive cycle.  Hope you find it good.

Hodgson – hope all OK with you 

Hello – to anyone I’ve missed hope all OK

AFM – Had day 8 scan today, Chantel said follies developing nicely she said she thinks I have about 12 not sure if that’s good or not.  Also I think they were all the right size.  Bad news is I’m running out of Gonal F so had to buy some more at 114 quid, we’re not NHS funded so all quite pricey!  They think EC may be on Monday with ET next Thurs.  I hoped it would be sooner, but I should be grateful all working as it should be so shouldn’t really complain.  Have done loads of work today and in London tomorrow so getting an early night, next scan Wednesday keep growing little follies     .  Love to all CKay xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

V, that's great news that you are moving forward in a positive way.  It will be good for you to get opinions on how things went from the professionals 

Ells, best of luck for your appointment!  You really are a great help to everyone with your experience and knowledge.  Let's hope that your experience grows into pregnancy!   I'm sure it will  

Monkey, best of luck for Wednesday!  How exciting!  Quality is definately better than quantity, believe me.  I had 34 measurable follies and suffered badly because of it.  I had to abandon transfer and almost lost the three embies I did have as they were too poor a quality to freeze.  Glad to say we persuaded them to try and M&K and running about to prove we must have faith in each end every single one we get   Collection itself is fine.  I initially felt a little pressure, then was way out of it until I came round in recovery to a drink and biscuit   They treat you well 

Waiting, sorry you are feeling poorly   We all are too.  Poor Keilidh has the irritating, pointless cough which kept her up all night (and us) we do all get up in the early hours for a hot chocolate by torchlight though!  More to break the night up than anything   Hope the meetings weren't too bad

Welcome Amy!  Best of luck on your 2ww!

CKay, bad news on the extra meds needed, but all for a good cause   I would say 12 follies is a good, balanced number.  Keep growing them nicely!  Your 2ww will be here before you know it 

QA, sorry to too are sleep deprived   I hope the students treated you well.  How did your appointment go?

Big hello's to everyone! 

Well, after negotiating a big skip for three months, it is being collected tomorrow as it is full after only two weeks!  I am so proud of all the rubbish we have sorted out.  The builders are being very good, a bit of muddy mess but it's the time of year for it.  They are also at the point of digging down foundations and putting in a new water run and toilet stack.  M&K are loving watching them at work.  When they pulled out the digger, his little eyes lit up!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening All

Thanks for all your kind wishes my students were fine, only saw them for about 10 mins today. Have my first lesson with them tomorrow. Only ten students this time so hopefully all will go well.  Have orderd DH to saper room tonight just so I can get a good night sleep - although some of it was due to anxiety about appt today!

So 'how did the appt go?' Well to be honest not like I hoped. Saw Jacqui, who is lovely, but she unfortuantely gave us some unexpected news - DH SA was very poor   Very low count, poor mobility and very alkaline (PH too high). We were so shocked as he has had 3 prvious SA done and all were normal (one being in Sept 09!) "what the hell happened?" So because of this and my pcos we have to have ICSI on the Antagonist IVF cylce. DH has r to repeat his SA in one month. It could have been affected by illness (which he did have flu (man-flu) in December) but it shouldn't have had such a dramatic affect   
"So what next?" (This may be helpful for Hodge and WP) I have to contact clinic day 1 of next cycle, will get GP to perscribe Provera, and get 'set-up appt' where nurse teaches how to injections and then wait. On next cycle after that ring clinic again on day one and then start tx. I have been told to take Metformin again so will get GP to do that. 
Had a scan which showed multiple follies and one side worse than the other. Have been lots of info, some of which I have yet to digest!! So basically I am desperately wanting af to arrive asap  

I'm sure there is more I will remember to tell later, lol.

Hope everyone else is wee


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Really sorry to hear that Hun, but lots of useful info, didn't think it would start that quickly, my AF is due next Friday only 9 days after consultation.  Hopefully DH swimmers will improve for next time xx

Witters - Glad your builders are behaving, bet the youngsters are loving it, a real life digger!! xx

CKay - 12 sounds like a good number, at my last clinic they said they would aim for 8 follies, maybe because I'm at risk of OHSS xx

Monkey - Echo what the others said, quality has to be better than quantity, and ultimately it only takes one xx

Hodge - Not long until the 8th, it'll  be here before you know it xx

V1 - Hope the consultation goes well, it'll be good for you to see what they think stopped it working and what changes can be made for next time   xx

Thankyou all for your well wishes I'm ok, it got better as the day went on, just a sore throat, meetings were over surprisingly quickly today which was good, my company like to have meetings for meetings sake!!! xxxx  Getting excited about Wednesday now.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, try not to worry too much about things, now the clinic are aware of the situation, they will treat and advise you both in the best possible way to get you pregnant   DH's illness could be a contributing factor to DH's count, it would be about the right timing.  Remember, each count may well be very different from each other, so hopefully on the big day, all will be better.  If not, then the ICSI will help things along   I too have PCOS and it was metformin which got me this natural pregnancy, so I really think it helps with egg quality.  To think that we only got 3 (only fair) embies out of 34 follies out of our fresh IVF cycle proves my eggs weren't so good.  

Remember, we must think positive and put trust into the professionals, our body and Mother Nature to get that perfect match resulting in our much longed for pregnancy  

Glad to hear the students behaved themselves   What ages are they?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters thanks huni, just wasn't expecting to hear about DH having a problem too. Am feeling better about it now and WILL remain  
My students are all aged between 18-33. Not sure exact ages yet. Adult learners basically.

WP hopefully you'll atert tx quite soon then   Your af might be on the right side of the cycle


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, sorry about DH's swimmers hun   hopefully it's a blip because of the flu.

Ckay. great that your scan went well. 12 seems a good number to me.

Witters, sounds like you have had a great clear out.

Monkey, good luck for Wednesday hun. Sorry you got a bruise on your last injection   that trigger one is a bit of a brute.

Hodgson, I'm definately making up for lost time on the internet, but have to fight DH for the laptop  

V, glad you made your followup appointment hun  

WP, good luck for Wednesday, glad you are feeling better.

Kirst, hi hun  

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 
My first injection went ok. Couldn't find the alcohol wipes at first, but managed to inject fine. Have been feeling achey all afternoon, but not sure if I'm imagining it.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA Girl - When is your AF due, I think we'll be around the same time, you said they'll start on the following cycle, so that would be April obviously I'll wait and see what they say Wednesday, but thankyou so much for sharing.  I think Witters is right the clinic will do their very best for you   xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP dont' know when af is due - am very irratic   Hence why I am getting Prvera to induce af if not arrived after 35 days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Evening ladies,


What a day eh...QA have sent you PM sweetie, thanks for sharing the info, sounds like there is loads to take in.
God knows about Af dates, I do know that I will have AF on initial appt....god I hope I dont have to wait for another 2 AF cycles before TX?

Waiting patiently - Wednesday is nearly here, will be interesting to check out dates as your AF will also be close to your inital appt...SORRY LADIES I AM HAVING AN IMPATIENT 5 MINUTES, JUST GETTING RATHER ANXIOUS... 

Ells - How are you huni?

BAE = glad you managed the 1st injection hon, great to hear how you are getting on.

Ckay =Ditto about the 12 follies hon..x

Witters- hey there is nothing like a good clear out, sounds as if you have some noce tidy builders too, even better!!  Bless M&K, I bet they do love watching the diggers..xx

Monkey - ho are you hon??

Hi to everyone else...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Thought I wouls just nip on before work as I wont be able to access site today  errrr....what will I do??  

Ells - Hope today goes well for you with the scan today, and hope AF has calmed down a bit for you.. 

QA - hi hon, yesterday was such a milestone for you, you now have something to focus on with dates to look forward to, just think that in a couple of months you could have that magical BFP hon!!!!  

I only wrote a post last nite - just wanted to say hello to everyone.. 

Hope everyone has a good day whatever you are upto!!  xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning all

Hodge - I'll be sure to let you know the outcome of my appt, will be interesting to see what they say xx

QA Girl - Hodge is right such a Milestone and now it is actually going to happen, that's the bit I can't quite get my head around  

Ells - Hope everything goes well for you today xx


Well one day to go, am getting quite excited now but nervous too xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Evening all,

Witters – Hope M and K still enjoying builders, must be quite messy with the weather at the moment! 

QA – sounds like DH SA may have been a blip when my DH re-tested his was worse as he had had a bad cold.  All systems go now for you, you could be starting tx next month then!  Exciting!! 

WP – hope all goes well tomorrow, keep us posted!

Bev – glad first injection OK, alcohol wipes? I’ve not been doing that perhaps I should!

Hodgson – I didn’t have to wait for AF to have initial consultation you just make a date to go in and on the first day of your AF make a set up appointment for day 19, then another appointment to test bloods on day 4 of next cycle.  That’s with a long protocol which I’m on I know they do the short one at Wessex as well.  Hope that helps!

AFM – Big thank you all for the feedback on 12 follies being OK being new to this I don’t really know!  Going for second scan tomorrow have had a few twinges so hopefully the little follies are growing bigger.  I fear I’m getting worse at injecting myself when I should be getting better.  I made a right mess this morning with Gonal F and had blood coming out, then tried to put the safety cap on the other injection and stabbed my finger with the needle!   Dreadful error!   Hope all OK with everyone CKay xxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening all

Just a quicky....am very tired tonight. It's exausting this teaching milarky 

WP - All the best for tomorrow appt let us know how you get on. You'll soon get your head around it (when you start stabbing yourself  )  

CKay - Am hoping DH SA is just a blip and will improve on the next test on 18 Mar.

Saw my GP today and got metformin and provera. So AF best watch out...I'm coming for ya whether you like it or not!   LOL

Hope everyone has had a good day xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone had a good day?  I spent the day at head office doing Role Plays, which I find totally unrealistic and fake...how they can judge how to improve us from doing them....surely coming out to observe me with my clients is the best way to give me feedback  I can never understand how management think sometimes.. 

Ckay. OUCH, I bet that hurt!!!  , good luck with the scan tomorrow hon, perhaps you will bump into Waiting patiently who is there for her initial appt tomorrow?, thanks for the info too hon, god knows what protocal I will be on, still less than 2 weeks to find out.. 
Sending Follie luck to you...xx  

Waiting patiently - oh you lucky thing, I am so excited for you, looking forward to hear how you get on hon and for you to have dates to work towards..x

Ells - Good luck with starting tomorrow, you are such a rock to us all hon.  I expect that you are out walking again, burning off those calories that you mentioned  

QA - you have been quiet today chick, hope you are okay?

Bev, Witters, V1 and everyone else...hope you are all okay??


xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

lol QA, we sent our posts at the same time!!  

Did they say how long AF takes to come with Provera?

I can imagine that teaching takes it out of you, must be mentally and physically draining for you..x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge - I have to wait til day 35 and if still no af do preg test (just incase - yeah right ) then take Provera for 7 days then as should arrive a few days after stopping provera. So about 40+ day cycle. Hence why I have prob have tx in late May?

Teaching does take it out of LOL. Have to concentrate longer than I'm used to!!

Hope you're watching 'One born every minuite'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi QA,

Its so confusing isnt it, why cant they let you start TX after your next AF?  that way it would be April?

Hee hee, I watched it last week and that young girl did my head in....DH has ITV 4 on, and he is watching Minder..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh well you can catch up 'on demand' (4OD)

I guess with my tx I can't start on day 19 like normal cycles (I think). Oh well this damm roller coaster had had an 'extension'


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Huni,

I will probably be TX at the same time as you, so we can go through it all together.....all good things come to those who wait eh!!  thats my philosophy on it all..  

At least it will give your body plenty of time to ajust to all those vitamins you have started taking, it will give you a better chance chick....xxx

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Very true....am now on 17 tablets a day (rattle rattle rattle)    

 This works for us


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening ladies

Hodge - OMG I hate having to role play end up feeling like such a ****    Thankfully my company doesn't seem to go in for that too much, you're right though it's very fake.  The next few weeks will fly by certainly has for me xx

QA - Oh dear hard day today, had one of those today, sometimes I love my job, but days like to day I absolutely hate it.  Glad you got meds sorted your all good to go now, hope AF doesn't mess you about xx

CKAy - Good luck with the sczn tommorow I'm sure all will be fine xx

Hi to Ells, BAE & Witters - Hope you Ladies are all well.

AFM - Nervous, excited can't wait to get there, appt not til 1pm tommorow so have to try and concentrate at work in the morning, ind you first m,eeting tom morw at 8am!!!  Also need to hope my car gets there started playing up today, I'm sure it'll be fine.  Anyway will be leaving work at 11.15 so a short day tommorow, then an hr down the M3.  Will log on tommorow evening and let you all know how I got on.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Good Luck WP...I felt like that too! You'll be fine  

Hope car behaves itself. I'm sure you'll get there come rain or shine


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind me joining you all. We had our first round of IVF and ICSI at Wessex in Jan but unfortunately it was BFN - gutted!. We have 7 frozen embies so hoping for FET in a couple of months. FU appointment 11th March to discuss next steps.

You guys seem to give each other so much support. I have loads of great friends but don't think they really understand and I don't want to go on about it all the time!

Looking forward to catching up more over the next few weeks and months...........

Kate x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome Kate, you'll find the ladies on here very informative and very supportive. Feel free to ake any questions you like (there are no silly questions )
Hope you have a rewarding outcome this time round


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome Kate,

This thread is so great, we are all at very different stages, and its wonderful as we all soak up each others experiences.. 

I know what you mean about friends outside dont really understand, this site has been an absolute god send, hey we are all here for each other hon.. .

This time will be your time hon...xxxxx

I am absolutely knackered, going to hit the sack now, nite nite ladies....sweet dreams..x .....mmmm not tonight, I have a headache..lol!!!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope your all ok, Just wanted to wish the ladies luck who are going for EC/ET tomorrow  

Im now 4dp3dt, been relaxing but feel bit better now so need to try to keep busy or the next 10 days will drag! Im on cyclogest which I am sure is giving me nightmares and I keep having hot flushes! Nice!

Take Care and catch up with you all soon 

Amy xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Kate - Welcome to the thread, I am sure you will find the support lovely, I certainly have  

Amy -Hope the next 10 days don't drag too much for you sending you lots of    

Hodge - Hope you had a good nights sleep  

QA Girl - Hi how are you today

Morning to all the other ladies

Well I'm bricking it this morning, have hardly slept, sound familiar QA?  Since 3am was awake every hour, really don't know what's wrong with me, I'm sure I'll be fine by the time I get there xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

sorry I didnt get a chance to post last night   .  

WP good luck for today - it will be fine hunni.  I am sure you will make up for your lack of sleep tonight hunni   .

QA hi sweetie, how are you?  Its not too long to wait until you are on this rollercoaster. As Hodge said you have a little more time to get the goodness from all your vits and supps.  We were like you on our first go with getting a shock about having to have ICSI - no-one told us until we had started tx and had to sign some papers.  The nurse we saw at Woking was really rude about it and I thought very inconsiderate as it cost an extra £1800 pounds as well   .  I was very angry with her and her manner - my DH said he thought it would have been nicer and more professional if the info had come from the doctor   .  Having had ICSI though - it does give you better fertilisation rates generally speaking.  I am sure your DH's SA is a blip hun.  I will PM you.    

Welcome to the thread Kate, you will get lots of support here.  Sorry that you first tx was a BFN hun    .  Do you know when you will be about to do your FET?

Hodge, hi sweetie, I didnt go walking last night - I was actually eating ...... cake       .  We went to round to some friends and stayed longer then we thought   .  Off walking tomorrow evening as long as its not pouring with rain!  Hope you have a good day and no role play   .

Monkey hunni how are you getting on?  any twinges?  When's your next acu?

Misty how are you?

V, hope you are okay   .

Witters hi sweetie   .  How are you and bump?  I do hope that you still able to relax a little in all the caos.  

LAM, hi hunni, how are you?  How are your beautiful little boys?  Any news on your celeb spot?

Kirst, hi lovely, how are you?  I hope that you are feeling stronger with each day   .

Amy hope you are surviving well during this 2ww    .  Sending you        .

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM, I have started stims   .  Its seems to be moving really quickly.  The clinic were lovely yesterday and I even had a chat with Jacqui Tuckey - she did our EC and ET last year. She is sooooo nice,she remembered everything about us and our case and my health probs.  She left me feeling very positive and confident and that we were receiving the personal touch and not just another number.  I have my follie scans booked, first one is Wednesday next week and then Friday, I pretty sure I will be having a 3rd one on the Monday too - I have had extra ones on my other cycles too.  I have to book in to have some of my immune tx's as they have to be done between days 5-9 of stims so Monday and Wednesday next week.  
Right got to get myself in the shower and get to work   .

Have a good day everyone.

Ells  
BAE, how are you getting on hun?

CKay, good luck for the scan today I am sure it will all be fine.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Girlies,
It has been a while since I posted.  I still cannot believe I am 36 weeks pg - hurrah for The Wessex!

Keep your faith girls, remember in the majority of cases infertility is a temporary condition.

Good luck Ells    

Hi Witters, how are you enjoying your singleton non-OHSS suprise pg? all a bit different from last time, I expect  

PoDdy


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

WP - hope your appointment went well today. I have found everyone at Wessex really helpful and supportive - even the receptionists!

Ells - thanks for your kind words. Not sure when FET will be. I'm guessing it's better to wait a few months - just wish I could fast forward! Follow up at Wessex in 2 weeks so should find out then. Looking back I see there were a lot of BFNs in Jan/Feb  

Just out of interest what made some of you decide to have accupuncture? Was it recommended? How does it help?

Really glad I decided to join  

Kate x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kate, welcome to the group!  We are a lovely, supporting group, all of which understands what we are going through.  We are at different stages, but generally there will be someone close cycle wise to go through it with.  I was at the Wessex ack in 2005 and following a nasty OHSS experience, my FET resulted in my now almost 4 year old twins.  I have recently had a natural, very suprise BFP, so as PoDdy says, keep your faith 

PoDdy, wow!  Where did that time go?!  How are you feeling?  Getting nervous about delivery?  Apart from mine being early, I actually had a great experience and really enjoyed it, so I'm oddly looking forward to it this time! 

Hodgeson, role play?  I always hated that!  I too don't see how they can use it as a way to move the business forwards as it has no reality involved at all.  

QA, best of luck with the new meds.  Go on, you tell your body what it needs to do 

Ells, Stimming?  Goodness me!  You'll be preggers before you kow it!     Glad you had a positive appointment

Waiting, best of luck today!  I'm sure all ill be fine and you'll sleep well tonight   I hope the car behaves itself.  They always seem to play upi when you really need them 

Amy, hope the next 10 days go by quickly for you.  This really is the hardest time - well, all of it's hard but by this point, any waiting is even harder as we just need to know ^hugmee


 to everyone else!  I know I've missed loads

I've been trying to chase a medical professional to check me out and it was almost impossibly. Finally I ended up with a lovely doctor who was pregnant herself, so spent lots of time reassuring us.  Since yesterday, I have been feeling very faint and dizzy to the point that a few times, I've almost fallen over.  I went for some bloods so waiting for the results.  Everything else checked out ok.  I guess it could either be my sinuses (have cough and cold) or the stress catching up with me.  I feel better now though, so hopefully it's nothing.  She was great and even got the doppler out and baby was fine, albeit wrigging away all the time!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohhh Witters - you have been doing too much!  I really hope that you get over your cold/cough soon, there really is nothing worse then feeling poorly and having to deal with everything you have on your plate hunni!  Make sure you put your feel up and chill out for a few hours     .

Pod, wow 36 weeks, it really does only feel like last week that we were talking about your FET and your 2ww!  Do you have your birth plan sorted out?  You are certainly right on keeping the faith    .  How are you feeling?  I bet you cant wait to meet your little one.

KT, I am sure you will get a clear picture at your FU.  The advice for an FET is to normally give yourself 2 bleeds to allow your body to settle down.  FET's are soooooo much better as you dont have half as many drugs if you are doing a medicated one.  With Acu, there is quite a bit of research about that suggests it is beneficial in IVF, Prof Winston also recommend using it as does Zita West who is a fertility expert.  It helps you to relax and can make a big differnce in both men and women with their results ie it can help improve SC and eggies.  For me acu helped my lining and also has helped me manage my crohns disease, I am pretty sure it will help with this tx too.  I think that most of us who go for acu are at Hill Lane, the Chinese med place, Qing and John are lovely and have had quite a bit of success.  They like to see for 3 months before having a full cycle to help prepare your body for tx but with an FET I suspect it would be less then 3 months but I would definiately work off a min of 6 weeks before tx.  I hope that helps.

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Well I seem to have had a little set back with my crohns   I am hoping it is only a little blip and will sort itself out in the next day or too - I am being extra careful with what I am eating - so its all a bit bland at the moment.  I start with my steriods on Saturday so am pretty sure it will settle after that!  I feel more comfy today so am hoping it is settling down now.  I did my second stim jab today - I think I have got the hang of the gonal f pen - had a real daft moment last night   couldnt quite get to grips with the priming    I got there iin the end though.  I have also booked my immune bits for Monday, strangely I am looking forward to having it as its supposed to help make you feel better!  Right I guess I better get on with some work   .

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

CKay said:


> Bev  glad first injection OK, alcohol wipes? Ive not been doing that perhaps I should!


CKay, I'm not sure I need to use them  on my first tx I had to wipe the skin before injection, so just presumed I needed to this time. I found some in the citrotide so am using them. 
Sorry you stabbed your finger hun,  I do my injections 6.30 am and have to make sure I am fully awake to get it right 

WP, hope all went well today.

Kate, hi hun and welcome.

ells, great you have started stimms, you are only 2 days after me. Sorry your Crohns is playing up. 

Hodgson, hope you had a good night's sleep.

HI to everyone else. 
My injections are all going ok, but my Nan has been taken ill and is in hospital  she is nearly 88 and is so active normally. Her blood pressure keeps dropping but docs don't know why. Saw her last night and she seemed so frail. Hoping she will be better tonight.
Bev x


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just a flying visit, lol.......

Waiting patiently, hope the appt went well today, hoefully you have some dates to look forward to?

Ells hun, How are you feeling, yummy, cake!!!  
Th clinic sound so nice, it certainly makes a difference when they make you feel like  person and not just a number.  I am so pleased for you that its al finally happening, you so deserve it !!
I may see you on 8th March then!!! 
Hope you are feeling better now and the Chrons isnt playing you up hon! 
Dont think you will get out walking tonight, here in Romsey it raining quite hard!!  

KT-7 Hi huni, how has your day been, hopfully Ells has give you an idea of dates for your FET?, all exciting stuff eh!!  

Witters - oh Huni, I think ells is right, you have been doing so much lately, you need to take it easy!!!
You must be shattered!!!  It must be an amazing experience feeling the baby move. My SIL text me a picture of her Belly, the baby had its arm or something out an SIL's Tummy was swollen one side .
Hope you are feeling better now though??

QA rattle rattle!!!  ....How are you today, Yes I dd turn the TV over to that One born every minute last night, ahhh that little boy who was in th incubtor and the mother couldnt hold him....when she did at the end, I must admit I had a lump in my throat... 

I know I have missed some ladies out....will log on tonight...xx  hope you all had a fab day!!!


x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well I had my e/c today, I was absolutley bricking it this morning. Everything went well and they collected 3 eggs. It was the best I could have hoped for so I'm pleased, just have to wait for that phone call tomorrow. I don't remember anything about it, one minute I was in theatre the next I was in recovery, I've not had any bleeding/spotting and only a few cramps,haven't needed any pain killers yet  DH was sweet he went off and bought me some flowers,2 easter eggs and smartie cookies, my favourite  

Kate: Welcome to the thread, hope you get your appointment soon 

Amey: I've p'md you 

Hope everyone is ok, will do more personals later, a bit sleepy at the moment.
x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just a flying visit will pop back later with personals, got to go shopping, cats have no food and are whinging like mad, trying every trick in the book, showing love, moaning, clawing, doesn't change the fact they've completely run out of food!!

Anyway, appointment went really well, they confirmed I have mild PCO, and am therefore a high risk of OHSS especially as I overstimulated on Clomid when having IUI.  So they are happy with all results, and next month will be an admin month, set up appt and injection trg, delivery of drugs, then we start an antagonistic (sp?) cycle on next cycle, so that would be beginning of April, and EC two weeks later, I can't believe by early May it'll be all done and dusted, she also said I could have 2 transferred which is great except to say there is a 20% chance of twinning, but hey we kn ow the risks and are prepared to accept that.  So will log on this evening and catch up with you all.  A fairly content WP xx

Monkey - Well done you, you take it easy, bless your DH xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Monkey,

Oooo how exciting, not long now hon, make sure you put your feet up for the rest of the day!! 
Your DH sounds absolutely lovely, what a little sweetheart he is!! 

Waiting patiently - Great news for you hon, wow thats not long to wait at all!!!  something to work towards now eh!!
Its only about 5 weeks away!!  whoop whoop!!

Speak to you all 2nite

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab news Monkey.  3 golden eggies well done you     .  I hope they put on some nice romatic music in the lab tonight so that you get some great embies in the morning.  Take it easy for the rest of the day, try and keep up your water and protein intake as you need to flush through all the drugs and your empty follies.     You DH sounds like a real star. 

WP thats great news on your appointment.  So you dont have long to wait really, it will fly by hunni and you will soon been a real pro with them there needles   .  Hope shopping isnt too bad!

Hodge, no walking tonight   its tipping down!!  I am going to go and have a bath at my mum and dads tonight instead and hope that I can help my crohns to settle down a bit more.  I think all the different drugs are having an effect so once my body is used to them again I think I will be fine!  I do like One born every minute, I too was nearly in   watching both the girl and her partner give the baby a cuddle.  he was such a cute little thing.  

Hope everyone else is okay and not getting too wet!

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW where do I start....

WP -great news on your appt. Sound like we'll be on thew same tx (except I'll have ICSI) Who knows we might be going through it roughly at the same time   Glad you're happy...now get some sleep  

Monkey - great news on the EC, how exciting... Hope that petrie dish (or whatever they use) gets in on tonight   

Hodge - Skin is waterproof.....now get out there!!  (sorry army side coming out of me, lol)

Ells - Hope your crohns settles down quickly.  

BAE - Glad your injections are going well. Hope your gran gets better soon   

Witters - As the girls have said, take some time to relax (watch the cute builders at work...if only it was hot outside insted of it peeing it down     )

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM, well have come home with a head ache this evening, would like to say it's due to not drinking enough but I made sure I had a drink with me at all times today and boy did i know it. Am sick to death of looking at the same toilet cubicle. God toilets are soo boring. Anyway tuff luck head coz I'm still off to aerobics tonight


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Well I spoke too soon  have just started bleeding and painful cramps so I've given in and taken some pain killers.
Does anyone know how long I have to keep up the brazil nuts,milk and pineapple juice?

QAGirl: Hope your head is better, have a good workout 

Ells:  Great news about you starting stimming time will fly by for you  I also had Jacqui at the wessex she did all of my scans and she even popped into theatre this morning to wish me luck, she has made this process easy.

Waitingpatiently: Glad your appointment went well  

BAE: Sorry to hear about your nan, hope she will be ok. Glad your injections are going ok, I didn't have any antiseptic wipes I just used a spray 

Witters: Hope you are ok 

PoDty: Hello, not long for you now  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

I just hope and   spermie and egg are getting jiggy tonight, dreading that phone call tomorrow

x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Good evening ladies    

Hodge/QA my AF arrived 3/4 days after ending Provera.  Don’t know if that helps you with timings.

WP – hope all went OK today, sounds like good news and will come round quickly I’m sure. 

Kate – big welcome to you, all very supportive here   .  I’m just going through tx we’re all at different stages which is nice

Hodge –saucy pic!  Hope work role play wasn’t too traumatic 

Amy – tricky time, keeping busy would help me, although nothing too strenuous! 

Ells – good news on starting stimming, I do like the personal touches at Wessex, good to know they see us and remember us like you say.  Hope all settles down OK with your Crohns

PoDdy – thanks for the positivity, lets hope infertility only for a short while .  I keep having to remind myself at the mo PMA.   

Witters – hope all OK and bloods come back good.  Put those feet up if you can with the builders there!

Bev – hope granny gets well soon, don’t have any needle accidents on yourself like me 6.30am! ouch!

Monkey – glad EC went well, hope you’ve had some more sleep by now.  Your DH is good, I’ll be telling mine about his fine example!  Hope pains are less, and spermies end eggies having some good action  in the clinic. 

QA – good on you going to aerobics I have really neglected the gym lately.

AFM:  Had second scan today, all growing OK  follicles growing 1mm a day, my lining still isn’t thick enough, so hope things improve.  Anyone know of anything natural to help thicken it up I’m on the pineapple juice and have acupuncture tomorrow.  Not sure what else I can do.  Worried now I’ll need to get more meds and what if things don’t progress as they should.  Worry, worry worry,  sorry girls.  Hope all OK with everyone.  I have another scan on Friday hope it’s good news.  CKay xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Ckay,

Do they give everyone Provera even if AF is regular?

lol, glad that saucy picture put a smile on your face!!  

Was speaking to Ells and she suggested the Pineapple juice, not sure what else, there is sooo much to take in isnt there!!

Hope everyone else is okay?  Just wathed masterchef.....god it has made me hungry  xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

sorry been away for a little while I stayed away as was having a really bad time of it head wasn't in the right place and work has been awful. 

I will catch up properly later but just want to give special hugs to monkey and hope your eggs are getting jiggy tonight and all three fertilize

ells great News about stimming and witters hope your feeling better

will catch up properly later but just wanted to say hello to my lovely ff xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening ladies

CKay - Not sure about the lining, but am sure it'll get there Hunnie, good news on the follies xx

QA Girl - Yay will be good to have a cycle buddy, hope your headache goes  

Witters - Sweetie I hope you feel better soon, could just be that so much is going on at the moment xx

Hodge - Not long now sweetie, sure your on the countdown  

Monkey - I'm sure they're getting it on as we speak, let us know when you hear tommorow xx

Hello to all the other ladies, cold has come back am streaming so off to bed shortly, but thanks for well wishes, can't wait to get going xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Caz,

We have missed you hon.....glad you are okay. ( ish ).

Big hugs chick...  .

Post us later, great to catch up with you!!

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Caz glad you're ok, we are thinking of you  

Aerobics was good tonight and headache had gone


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Nite Nite ladies....sweet dreams.

I do have 1 more thing to say...Monkey, I reckon that your eggies and sperm are getting jiggy jiggy!!!  
     ......xxx

Hodgey..xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your positive comments, it means a lot.
Hodgson: you did make me laugh 
Caz: It's nice to hear from you again, thanks for your comments.

I forgot to mention earlier that I thought the wessex was an all female dr./nurse clinic?
I had a chap who did my egg collection today, does anyone know if things have changed?

Cramps have now stopped and the bleeding was only a little as that's stopped as well.

Almost there......

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Just wanted to pop on quickly before I nod off   .

Ckay great news on the follies,  as for lining pineapple juice, brazil nuts, heat, red grape juice and red meat are all supposed to help.  Also limit exercise as you are supposed to rest to encourage blood flow    .  i am sure everything will be fine hun.

BAE I really hope that your nan makes a speedy recovery     it is soo hard seeing them ill.

Caz hun sending you big     .  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the  brief post, will pop on tomorrow with more personals.

Nightie night everyone,

Ells


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi girls. Just in after a meal at friends. Wide awake! Luckily I'm not working tomorow.

Monkey - glad EC went well. Good luch for the call tomorow!

WP - Not long now - first step out the way!

And to everyone else - Thank you for welcoming me. The next few months will be so much easier with such great support.

Night Night xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Just wanted to pop on to wish Monkey good luck for the phone call today. Sending lots of     

cjhx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Monkey- Wishing you luck.... will check back later for your news.

Witters- hope you are feeling a bit better today- try and rest.

Ells- Stimming- well done- hope it all goes well... it has to be your turn this time.

Pody- 36 weeks.... not long now... keep us posted.

CJH- How are things? Not long for you either.

Welcome to the new ladies.

AFM- starting to worry myself at the moment as Clemmie has his op next week.... seems to scary.... I know he needs it but its all a little to real. No news on the MEridian clip- I bet it goes out next week when we will be in Salisbury hospital.... would be just our luck. We are also starting weaning.... messy but fun.

Hugs to you all

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one...Monkey, good luck for the call today hon   

Ells - took your advice and called the clinic, they are sooo nice there, always so helpful    she said that every lady has different times of TX and drug amounts depending on hormone levels, she said my FSH level is normal, had 2 done so should be relatively straight forward....gulp..  
I think that sometimes I worry too much about the what ifs, instead of waiting, I always speculate which is naughty!!!  Bad Hodgey!!    
How is the Stimming going, getting any side effects?.....

L- We are all with you and little Clemmie, he will be in good hands hon.....  

  Hello to everyone else....have a fab day!!

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, congrats on your collection yesterday, I'm sure you will get a good phone call later  Not sure about the guy in the clinic, I know when I was there in 2005, there were a few men - an embryologist, one who did all the Sperm Analysis' and Mr Masson who Sue and Chantal took over from...

Caz, thanks for popping by, we are worried about you 

KT, any plans for your day off?

Bev, I hope your Nan improves  Such a worry, especially when they can't find a cause...

Ells, I hope the Chrones settles down. Your body has a lot of adapting to do right now. I for one have every faith in it though, especially with your knowledge and understanding, it has every chance 

QA, glad the headache has gone! Aerobics? You are better than me! I am dreadful at exercise, I only do it as part of every day life tasks! You are a funny girl, I laughed when you were talking about toilets, you are so right about them being boring!

Waiting, sounds like you had a good appointment  Everything a little straighter in your mind now? Good to have some timings to work towards  Sorry about the cold  I hope it goes as quick as it came...

CKay, Sounds like the follies are doing well, just need to get your lining sorted. Did the clinic advise anything? I think it is the estrogen which helps with the lining development, so you may find they will up the meds if no improvement by Friday. Ells seems to know her stuff, so I would try her suggestions in the meantime 

LAM, awwww, I can imagine how you are feeling about the operation. I know when we thought Myles needed his heart op, we were so scared. Thankfully it never came to it as it repaired itself. Try to remember that the doctors are all good at their jobs and will look after him. He will really benefit from it too once recovered. We'll alll be thinking of you, him and your family 

I am feeling a it better today. I have totally gone to ground and lazing about. To be honest, other than a bit of filing and the obvious of looking after M&K and the animals, there's not much I can do anyway so it is actually good for me to have the builders here. I hope the rain clears up, it's like a muddy swamp here 

I never saw the born every minute, but I can sympathise with the parents of the baby in the incubator. When M&K were born, they were whisked away straight away, I didn't get to see them at all other than wrapped up in blankets through a fast moving incubator. The first I saw of them was a photo, and then 10 hours later in real life. As they were very tiny and fragile, with Keilidh on a ventilator and Myles fighting an infection due to the waters breaking 8 days prior, my first cuddle with Myles was 3 days later and Keilidh was 5 or even 6 days later. I can tell you from experience, that was full of emotions. Pure love, being petrified of hurting them, worry, you name it, that emotion was there. Having said all that, I wouldn't change any of it, I think the SCBU experience, although very scary did set us all up as a family and built up our confidence and faith in teeny tiny babies and come to realise how strong and robust they really are.

I don't have any early cuddles to hand, but here is their first picture together. Notice all the wires and tubes and how Jaundiced Myles still is. Also the fact that Keilidh thinks she rules right from day 1 by her finger position!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters, glad to hear that you are taking it easy and are feeling a bit better today!  The photo is lovely, I cant imagine the emotions of what the first cuddle must have felt like - it must have been amazing.  They are beautiful though and a real credit to you and your DH!    I know what you mean about a muddy swamp   we have a grassy verge by the drive and I have to drive over the edge of it and its looks terrible so I think Dh and I will be trying to think of something to put down there to make it look better and less of a mud bath!

LAM    Clemmie will be fine, from what Qing told me he is a little trouper!!  He'll be out and the op over and done with before you know it.  It must be very hard and scary for you all though sweetie, we will all be thinking of you.    

Monkey sending lots of       growing and dividing vibes to the love lab, hope you get the call sooner rather then later - I had to get DH to take the call as I couldnt do it last time   .  I wonder what music they played to them last night, Barry White or maybe a bit of Will Smiths 'lets get jiggy with it'    .

QA your toilet point is very true and very funny, I know what you mean about going sooooo often, I was actually thinknig of moving my office in ours   but its too       .  My bladder clearly cant take all this fluid!!  

Hodge, glad the clinic were able to answer some of your questions.  I think the reason I was given provera is because I found out in December that I have a blocked left tube, I am normally quite regular between 26-29 days  but more often then not 28.  Its not too long until your appointment hunni, you will have your plan of action soon.  Did you ask about being able to start on your next AF?

KT sounds like you had a nice evening!  Hope you doing something nice for your day off!

Misty, hunni hope you are okay.

Bev, hope you are okay sweetie and that your nan is stronger today.  

CKay, how are you this morning, I hope you are not too uncomfy.  Those 'lining tips' are ones I picked up on FF last year as I also seem to have a slow growing lining but it has always got to the right thickness in time.  Last ET I had my best ever lining and I am sure it was thanks to my acu lady.  I forgot to add - toms to the list last night they are supposed to be good for antioxidants and inflamation so should help after EC.

WP, hope you had a nice sleep last night and made up for the night before.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.

AFM, no side effects from the stims yet, but I am on a really low dose this time so I think things will be growing more slowly, I think it normally takes 4-5 days of stims before I start to get any twinges - so that will make it this weekend.  Crohns seems to have settle thank goodness I was very uncomfy yesterday.  It was sooo  nice to have a bath yesterday.  I think I have go to know and understand soooo much about how my body works and IVF over the last 12 months because of all the immune stuff I have had to do and the research I did plus all the lovely ladies on here that share their experiences etc.  I have a quietish day today so hopefully will be able to log in quite a bit   .

Have a good day everyone.
Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Well I had the phone call and 2 have fertilised  I cant' believe it.  DH had to take the call I couldn't bear it if it was bad news.
They are going to put them back tomorrow instead of Saturday. Everything is as it should be.

I'm still shaking like a leaf, it's been such a struggle and now I have as good a chance as anyone   

Will do personals later.

Hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Flying on as I am at work, Monkey I am thrilled for you, go and calm down now and look forward to tommorow


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoooo hoooooooooo great news Monkey.  They must have liked the music last night          

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey!  What wonderful news!!  As you say, you have a great chance, just as much as anyone   Best of luck for transfer tomorrow when you reunite - hopefully for a whole lifetime   

Ells, glad you are feeling better, I'm sure the bath offered much relief.   We too have a grass verge which we are having to park on to allow access for all sorts of vehicals to the driveway.  The ground is so slippery at the moment, it is no wonder there is a bit of a mudbath.  We have spent a few hundred quid on some mesh which you pin to the ground to help stabilise it, offering grip too.  We got the expensive 'industrial' grade for part of the front lawn to allow a larger drive access which works great.  On the verge, we opted for a slightly less tough grade and notice the difference.  We thought it would just be for cars, but it turns out the big heavy grabber and concrete lorries are using it too   This means it is all rucking up and looking a right mess.  We need to sort it out at the weekend I think!  Sometimes you just have to go with the flow and sort it out at the end, this time, prevention wasn't better than cure 

I am feeling much better.  The doctor called and bloods were all fine.  I think due to my cold and congestion, it has triggered off my BPPV although not to the extent it was, hense not relating the two.  I still get dizzy when chenging from certain positions, but know to avoid it now.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better Witters, good news on the blood tests.  I hope that you will back to normal soon hunni.  The mesh stuff sounds interesting, I think DH and I will be making a trip to B&Q this weekend   it really does need to be sorted out.  I dont want our neighbours to moan! I hope that it will be dry as I could really do with sorting out our front garden before we get to EC or I get too uncomfortable.  Our tulips and hyacinths are coming up so not too much to do but just want to tidy it up a bit.  We were thinking about some gravel or maybe that fancy hard stuff that people are using for driveways it looks quite good, dont know how much it will be but we need to get something sorted asap as I am sure we will have more wet weather!

Ells


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG Monkey thats the best news ever!!   I bet you are so pleased, the certainly did get Jiggy with it last nite!  
So they are being put back tomorrow, Monkey- thats fantastic news hon, sending sticky vibes your way!

Witters.....mmwahhh, those photos are just gorgeous, when I looked at them it gave m Goosebumps, they look so precious..xxxx
Glad the bloods ame back okay and I hope that you are taking it easy now??!!!
I dont think that the roleplays have done much good ha has, apart from make me feel like a , I just dont see the point of them either..x

Ells - Hi huni - I spoke to Jackie Smith, bless her she is lovely, she just said that they will tell me everything on my initial appt, she said that she couldnt tell me as it will depend on availability of appointmnets and also depends on what protocal I will be on  
Like you said, patience is a vertue.....but who's!!!!!!  It drives me mad lol...  
Glad the chrons has settled now hon...xxx

QA - hope you arent too stiff after Aerobics hon??


Bev - hey huni, hope your Nan is okay??

Ckay, Kt-7, Caz,, WP -  and everyone else...Heloooooooooooooooooooooooo

xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

monkeyuk said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well I had the phone call and 2 have fertilised  I cant' believe it. DH had to take the call I couldn't bear it if it was bad news.
> They are going to put them back tomorrow instead of Saturday. Everything is as it should be.
> ...


Excellent News!!!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats Monkey!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Hodge  I think they are pretty special 

Ells, yes, our gravel drive isn't so gravelly now. We had issues before from mud drop off mainly from being down the farm but now it is like a true building site  Your garden sounds lovely with all the flowers  We are not gardeners at all and just about get to mow the lawn. We do have a gardener gome in to neaten everything up though so it stays pretty tidy. It is a real wildlife park too, I miss being able to see out of the back (all boarded up now until the extention is revealed!) We regularly have hedgehogs, squirrels, wild rabbits, various birds, frogs, it's lovely  Our front garden will need a little TLC though as the builders have been dumping stuff and the grabber lorry coming to collect it. Let's just say the grabber isn't so precise and so we have some very big divits - or ruts now  Nevermind, I'm sure it will be good to level it off properly at the end.

Here's a pic of the first grabber lorry we had last week:









Here's the back of the house - gulp!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Blimey Witters!  I bet you cant wait until its all watertight and you have a little more space.  We have to level off our back garden as it has a slight slope but also some uneven spots.  I would really to do it this year if we could before the building work starts - I was thicking of using the dirt/earth from the bit that is going to get dug up at the back of the house.  We also get lots of wildlife in the garden and it really is lovely to sit and watch them play.  I do llike doing the gardening but since I hurt my neck I really struggle with doing heavier stuff although I am not a great gardener but my mum and dad are fab - their garden last year looking like a spread from Chelsea!  I have asked my mum to help me plan our borders so that we have lots of different plants and colours and heights etc.  I would really like to get some more fruit trees but DH wants to wait until we have had the building work done.  I bet the twins love all the mess and building stuff!  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's not too bad, the builders have been very good at keeping things water tight and boarded up using insulation.  Couldn't ask for more than they are doing really.  M&K are enjoying the experience so far, especially seeing diggers and grabbers and today a pneumatic drill at work 

I am envious of your parent's garden, it sounds so pretty.  We are more of a 'green' garden other than a few bushes or trees which flower.  We do have plenty of fruite trees though which is great fun, various eating and cooking apples, pears, plums, cherries, grapes.  PeJe loves the apple season!

Ours too has a slope with lots of lumps and bumps.  Definately wait until after building as no matter how hard they try, it is inevitably a messy business.  We also have an old Anderson shelter which although cool, we are going to fill in.  It saves an a couple of skip hires too   We were going to do it up and create a play place for the children, but it is a bit old and will need lots of work to make it safe.  All good fun!  I hope those bats will find a new home soon...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

You and me both!  I am secretly   they have gone, we are going to get our friend round to have another look in the next couple of weeks.  It the bloomin things have departed we can seal up all the gaps!  It would make a big difference on timings of things as we wouldnt need to apply for a licence to have them moved.  Sounds like you have got some good builders there making sure that they are keeping you all cosy.  

Yummy on all your fruit trees!  We have 2 apple trees but I would like a pear, plum and grapes again.  

It must all be very exciting seeing your new home coming along!

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Hodge- Clinic gave me provera and I have regular cycles so think they might prescribe it as  a matter of course.

QA – good way to get rid of a headache with aerobics and healthy too! 

Caz – big hello hope all OK  

L – good luck with the weaning! Hope not too messy!

Witters – lovely photie of M and K in the early days.  Glad things OK and you’re feeling better.  Photo’s of house show loads being done, well done for keeping bubbly with the mess!

Ells and girls – big thanks for tips am on the pineapple juice, and brazil nuts, will try the toms and see what the clinic say they did speak about putting me on oestrogen if needed yesterday.  Also have acupuncture tonight so I’ll mention it to her to see if that will help.

Monkey – so pleased for you that is good news, ET tomorrow exciting you will be officially PUPO. 

Hello to everyone else hope all OK

AFM:  Have acupuncture tonight and hoping she will be able to help thicken my lining.  Another scan tomorrow I hope it’s good news.  Hoping for a good nights sleep tonight so tired yet my mind races with everything that’s going on at the moment then I can’t sleep.  Speak soon CKay xxx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hello Girls, Im sorry but I need to do a "me" post!

I am 6dp3dt today - I feel nothing, absolutley nothing! Is this normal?

I was doing ok but hubby came home and we had words now I am all emotional - Basically I go back to work on Monday and said should we do an early test on Sunday before I go back to work (this will be 9dp3dt) I know this is too early really but I am worried about waiting to OTD which is Friday then doing a test in morning and having to face work after...I suggested we both pull a sicky if its bad news as I know I will be gutted and he said he wouldnt - he said its shouldnt be a shock if its BFN - Its like he has almost given up already...I dont know why he is so convinced this wont work for us...he says we are not that lucky... 

Sorry again for the me post but I needed to tell someone,

I hope everyone else is ok

Amy x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening all 

How is everyone? Hope you have had a good day.

Monkey - All the best for ET tomoz...2 enbies eh? Thats FAB xxx

Witters - the photo of M&K is priceless....so adorable.

Ells - gald the crohns has settled down

 to everyone else   

AFM, Work was busy today...had to tell my students off several times first thing this morning which start the morning off well. Then was bored to tears taking them to a museum   Got told off by boss for forgetting to take camera to museum to get some "current photos of the students" for promting the training.....WHATEVER B****. I hate my boss she is so horrible and unapproachable. Does not understand my situation at the moment and I have been very forgetful lately but only coz I have better thing (tx) on my mind!!!! She is really stressing me out      

Anyway rant over....Going to WW this evening. Don't expect much as I haven't actually tried this week   ButI have been on my   which say I have lost so fingers crossed.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ckay enjoy your acu this evening, I am sure it will help you lining.  

Amy hunni   its perfectly normal not to feel anything at all. The lady on the FGA thread (for mmune issues like me) was convinced that she had a BFn to the point where she wanted to stop all her meds, because she had no symptoms at all and she got her BFP yesterday and got her bloods back this morning and its looking like twinnies.  She tested 13dp3dt, she still has no symptoms and her levels are over 1000.  With IVF pg you tend to find that your hcg will be very low initially because you havent had the corpus luteal phase so your ovaries dont kick out as much hormone ( as they would in a natural pg) so any HPT you use in the early days (days before OTD) may not be sensitive enough to give you acurate results.  I am sure the other ladies on here will tell you that symptoms or no symptoms doesnt mean anything hunni     .  You have a lot of hormones going around your body hunni so you will be emotional, this is a very tough process to go through.  I am sure your DH is just as worried about the result as you are.  Keep talking to your little embies, they should be getting ready to get nice and comfy now keep positive hunni.  We are all here if you need us,      .

QA good luck at WW I am sure you will have got a good result.  As for your boss     she sounds yucky .  I hope you have a better day tomorrow sweetie.

Hi to everyone else, going off for a walk in a mo so will be back on later.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Amy huni please keep   Ells is right


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, best of luck at WW!  Hey, if you haven't lost anything, at least you know the reason and can get fighting back for next week   Your boss sounds horrid.  Women bosses always seem to have attitude for some reason, almost as if they need to prove something   Take no notice 

Amy, sorry that you are feeling low and DH knocked you even lower   You are right at the hardest point, and emotions always run high.  Implantation can be happening at any moment, so don't give up before it's even begun!  Testing on Sunday would be pointless.  It will be negative anyway, leading to upset and worry for absolutely no reason.  They do give us official test dates for a reason - to get a reliable result.  I always say to stay positive right up to the final second that you are able.  A positive mind equals a cosy, welcoming environment for your embies to snuggle in tight.  If you can't face work after the test on Friday, why not test as soon as you get home instead?  That way you can hopefully celebrate over the weekend  

As for symptoms, every pregnancy and every person is very different.  My first, twin pregnancy lead me to no symptoms early on, other than a couple which I was all but wishing on myself!  I was naughty and tested 3 days early as I was cramping and had full red blood flow, so tested simply to 'complete' the treatment cycle.  You can imagine my shock at seeing the first positive test I had ever seen!  I then went on to having severe symptoms right up to the day I delivered (realise this even more now  )  

This time around which was a natural pregnancy, again, I had no symptoms at all.  I only had very minor nausea and felt tired in my first trimester, but other than that, and my growing bump, even now I need to remind myself that I am pregnant as I certainly don't feel it!  I only tested as I chart andomy temps were remaining high which is an indication of AF staying away 

Hang in there and try to make the most of working to keep your mind off things.  As I say, this next week will be the hardest of all, but Friday will come around soon enpugh


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Amy its perfectly normal to feel nothing no symptoms or all the symptoms mean nothing. There are no rules to this 

Witters love the pictures they are gorgeous, think the K got the boss genes very early on.

Hodge & Everyone thaks for the hugs

Monkey great news as ells said think they liked the music last night good luck for tommorrow

Well I had my follow up yesterday and same old story nothing wrong and no answers. *Ells * thanks for all the great advice re immune issues all my level ones came back normal but the clinic have reccommended we have the Killer cells done which we will be soon when we can find a spare £300. The clinic have said that we are doing the right thing by taking a few months out and then starting again in 3-6 months whichwe are going to do. They said that not to wait a year so we now have to find a spare 5k in six months. Anyone got any spare shirt buttons  I think I am going to start being a serial ebay seller any other great ideas to raise funds. So far remortgage, interest free credit card and the list ends there.

  to all I know I have missed loads of you but I promise to try and do better personnels. I know I pants xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Errrr what a miserable rainy day, the ground is sodden - Witters,  blimey, house looks like you have had a mountain of work, I bet it will look amazing once its done.  And yes I 2nd that about female bosses, they are always strutting around like they are trying to prove something.  QA hey, perhaps it was her time of the month eh!!  
I have just eaten Fish and chips, ooppps, I would be terrible at weight watchers, hey QA I admire you for that!!

Amy - hi huni, I have yet to start TX, but hey sounds like Fantastic sound advice there from Ells and Witters, testing on Sunday is too early hon, it will only bring your positivity down hon! we are all here for you.. ..mmmmm your DH is probably just as anxious as you sweetie, men are sometimes not good at showing how they feel.  

Hi Caz= glad you had a good appt, and it has helped you to get back on track.  As for the finance, if you do remortgage, whatever deal you see, pass it by me if you like, as I am a Mortgage Broker!!!  I can tell you that Nationwide and Abbey are great at the moment hon!!
THIS WILL CHEAR YOU UP, POMPEY HAVE JUST GONE INTO ADMINISTRATION....poor DH is not happy, but I bet yours IS!!!! 

Ells - hope the walk went okay and you enjoyed your Chillie.....yummy scrummy!!!........what would we do without you Ells??!!!!!!

Monkey- Big day tomorrow for you hon, will all be thinking of you, and all be here in your   have you booked any time off work hon

Everyone else okay??


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Hun that's really nice will run it by you if we do. Dp is a very happy man he took great joy telling me all about it tonight. He couldn't believe Pompey would be on o ly 7 points. 

A little good news had a lovely evening as one of my friends in oz rang and it was wonderful ctachtong up sonthats been good

sorry back on the I phone so you all might have to translate after predictive text does it things xx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening ladies - wow do you chat or what?!! Just spent 10 mins trying to catch up!

First things first - monkey that's amazing! I bet you're so chuffed! Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

CKAY -Fingers crossed for scan tomorrow.

Amy - the 2ww is horrible but you're almost half way through. As Ells and Witters saif testing early is pointless and will just cause you extra stress and upset which you don't need. I worked through my 2ww and found that this helped take my mind off things but you have to do what is best for you. I'm sure your GP would sign you off for another week if you feel you need it.

Ells - hope you are feeling better. I think you are slightly mad going for a walk in this awful weather - hope you didn't get too wet!

Witters - the pic is gorgeous. I bet it's hard to believe they were once that small? I hope you're feeling better. You certainly have a lot on at the mo. Make sure you look after yourself.

AFM Well I've had a lovely day off with my best mate. She's getting married in May and we've spent the day shopping for hen party and wedding bits and bobs. Had great fun in Primark choosing 80's gear for the hen party! All sorted now. Organising her hen party is a welcome distraction from everything else that is going on in my life!

Hi to Hodge, Caz, QA, V1, WP, LAM, CJH and everyone else....there are so many of you so sorry if I have missed someone.

Kate x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening ladies

LAM - I hope all goes well with Clemmies op. I can try and understand a bit of what you are going through, my DS has had two lots of surgery for minor things and it is such a worry. For us, the biggest worry was putting him through it when it was "non essential" i.e. he would not die without the surgery. In the days before the ops I almost cancelled several times as i was so worried he would have a reaction to the GA. He was fine and his quality of life has been much improved and he sailed through both proceedures. He coped much better than us parents did. Clemmie sounds like a tough chap who will sail through it and it will make a huge difference to him otherwise the drs wouldn't have suggested it.    for next week.  Thanks for asking - i am now just over 36 weeks and waiting for a date for my C/S othewise i shall explode. 

Amy - as the other wise ladies have said - anything is normal in the 2ww. I had no symptoms and was convinced AF was on her way. Easier said than done but don't test early - you won't believe a positive as it could be the remnants of the trigger injection and a negative won 't mean BFN until OTD. Stay strong. DH sounds like he is coping with it all by preparing for the worst - our men folk often manage their emotions that way - they try and fix things and think logically. Keep up your PMA though, it is one of the only things we can do that might help us (and it can't hurt).

Monkey - great results. All the best for tomorrow - those embies will be lucky for you. 

Witters adn Ells - glad to hear you are both feeling better, 
Hodge 0 yum fish n chips!
have to stop this post now, as whenever i get past a certain lenght it goes all wierd and i can't see what i'm typing!
cjh xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Woohoo lost 2 1/2 lbs   Don't know how considering I had three take-a-ways over the weekend


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

QA = whoop whoop, thats brilliant, hey, Hodgey logic time now.....does that mean that takeaways are the key to weight loss    lol

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

As long as you do aerobica aswell


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening girls

QA Girl - Well done on the weight loss, that is fantastic wish I could try your diet  

LAM - I'm sure the op will be fine, as the others have said docs wouldn't recommend if it wasn't needed  

Amy - I don't think you should test early hun it won't change things as you won't get a true result until OTD, I think your DH is probably trying to protect you both  

CJH - Hope you get a date for your c section soon, when are you due? xx

Monkey - All the very best for tommorow, not long til your embies are back where they belong xx

KT - Sounds like a lovely day, will at least keep your mind busy xx

Witters - glad your test results were ok, take it easy.  Thank you for sharing pics, babies beautiful, house will be lovely when done I'm sure xx

Ells - Hope bath helped calm the Chrones down, my old boss suffered badly with it xx

Hodge - I've PM'd you hun.  Oi I'm a female boss, my staff would say I was a real ***** though   

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone xx

AFM - Still feeling terrible, but got results of my exams today, have been studying for a degree for last year and was sure i'd failed, but passed so am now over studying and taking exams xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP - What's your degree in?


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Facilities Management, very boring really, I told one of the Padres this and his response was I didn't know you could get a degree in toilet management!!!!!!  It is basically about managing buildings and their services xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

OOPppp sorry waiting patiently, of course, not all female bosses are the same......do you like the way I am back tracking, or am I digging myself a bigger hole         
Thanks for the PM, it did cheer me up...xx  

Great news on the degree, what subject

I have just been giving my 2 cats some attention, I picked one of them up and the little sod has scratched me, was wearing my dressing gown and he has scratched my NIPPLE!!  OUCH!!!!  its really stinging now


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

lol, we must have posted at the same time!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - Glad PM helped Hun.  I have 2 cats too one tabby, one ginger, they are brothers and can be little buggers, that's happened to me hun I'm feeling your pain!!! xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz hunni I am glad you got some info at the follow up and are looking into the immune bits.  You may be able to get some of the investigations on BUPA, not sure if you can get them done at the Wessex though - might be worth a call to BUPA though hunni.  

CJH you sounds as if you have a biiiiiiiiig bump I really hope that its not too uncomfy and that you get your date soon.  We are all waiting with bated breath for your news     .

KT sounds as if you have had a lovely day.  It nice to do things that arent related to IF and TTC.

QA, yey for the weight loss.  Bet you are dead chuffed with that.

Hodg,  chilli was yummy - now sat with my hot water bottle with a full belly   drinking yet mooooore water and pineapple juice.   The walk was good feel much better having done that now   . Got a good trick though - mixing pineapple juice with sparkling water - its really refreshing I have been mixin' my pomegranite too   shlurp!

WP congrats on passing you exams, are you using the letters after you name.  Hope you feel better soon sweetie   .

Monkey good luck for tomorrow, I hope those embies listen to their mummy and settle in nicely and find a nice comfy place to make their home for the next 8 - 9 months.             

Evening to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

oooohhhh hodge ouch (squirming around)


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells no, we're not allowed to use them at work on e-mails etc, but my letters are CBIFM have worked bloody hard for them, but will just put on CV when the time comes for a new job, will be a while before I think about moving on. xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well this morning, Monkey I expect you are PUPO by now xx

Had a nightmare morning, had decided to work from home today as car was going into garage, bloody car broke down on the way, on a really busy roundabout, had to wait an hour for the RAC but think the car has had it, could do without this what with needing to keep travelling to Southampton soon xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Monkey - hey huni, how are you feeling, hope you are putting your feet up letting your little embies settle in.. 

Waiting patiently - Oh no, what a nightmare, cars are such a nightmare when they go wrong, hon, where do you live?  Hey check out the letters after your name, you must be very proud after all that hard work hon! 

QA girl, OUCH, my nipple is very sore, its stinging.....  ,  how are you today??

Ells- How is the treatment going  Today has been a gorgeous day, no doubt you will be going for a nice walk later.  I am going to brave it and so the food shopping tonight, want to get it out of the way, errr I hate it!!  I havent tried online shopping yet, not too sure about it, I like to mooch around and check out all the offers.

Hello to everyone !!!!  will catch up later after work, hope you are all having a CRUNCHIE FEELING FRIDAY!!!

xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly I must apologise, I think I got a little too excited yesterday, anyone would have thought I got my bfp  
Thankyou so much for your kind messages and support it really does mean a lot  

Hodgson: Hope your nipple is ok  had to take my cat to the vet last night but he's fine now.
wp: sorry to hear about your car hope you get it sorted soon. 
Ells: Hows the treatment going? had acu yesterday and going again tomorrow, scary thing is John predicted I would have
2 embies and he was right 
QAGirl: Well done on your weight loss, keep it up 
CKay:How's your treament going? e/c must be soon 
CJH: I know what you mean about the long posts going funny, I just type and hope for the best and then edit after 
Witters: Loved the piccies of your babies, how cute.  
Amz2006:aww please don't get down, some women have no symptoms at all, I don't think it will do you any good if you test early.    Let me know if you need to go int to chat 
Kate: Glad you had a nice day shopping, nothing better than retail therapy 
Caz: Glad you spoke to the clinic, it's nice to have you back 

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Well, I'm officially PUPO         
Jacqui did my transfer today and she is so nice, she even gave me a big hug afterwards and a scan of my embies.
They have both divided into 4 cells one is good quality and the other is fair.
Please sick little embies...

xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Good afternoon all.  

Should be working but reading FF is better!  

Amy –  big hugs, maybe DH having a bad day, not sure about testing early does HCG injection affect the results?  

QA – ignore moody boss lady,  they don’t know what we’re going through we have bigger things to think about sometimes than work!  Amazing WW news good for you does that mean you can have 3 takeaways this weekend too and it not count!!

Ells and Amy – what do these 3dp dt stand for?  Confused! 

Caz – good news that’s nothing is wrong, sometimes harder though because we want answers.  Get saving it ain’t cheap I know it’s hard when funding tx yourself.  Good news with Hodge you being a mortgage broker we can seek advice!

Kate – glad you had a good day shopping sounds good to me.

WP – good for you glad you’ve passed.  Hope car nightmare not too expensive 

Hodge – hope (.) okay!

Monkey – yayayay on PUPO keep them snuggly  

AFM – day 12 scan today I have 12 good sized follies so that’s good, my lining too thin so they may prescribe oestrogen if things haven’t thickened by Monday.  Just want EC to come now they are thinking it will be on Wednesday.  I keep telling myself to be patient and it’s good that things are working.  Really hope my lining thickens in the next few days.  Had acupuncture yesterday and have two magnets in my ears now v strange.  Soooo bloated I have put on about 4 pounds and my boobs are massive!  Not good.  Hope all OK CKay xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Congrats Monkey                keep rested and take things easy over the next couple of days.  Jacqui really is lovely, she did both our EC and ET last year, I really hope we have her again this time, she is very caring and kind.

WP - I hope you can get your car probs sorted out - bad timing   bloomin things!!  I hope that you havent had too stressful a day because of it though hunni.

QA how are you doing?

Ckay, all sounding good.  Did they give the measurement of your lining?  I am sure it will all be find for Wednesday.  I hope you are not too uncomfy. 3dp 5dt = 3 days post 5 day transfer. It can take up to 10 days for trigger to leave your system as you can get a false result hence why everyone is anti early testing   .  It can be out of your system sooner but unless you test everyday from trigger you will not know if it has left your system. 

Amy, how are you feeling today?  I hope you are more positive today hunni     .

Bev, hope you nan is okay and on the road to recovery.  My nan fell over again this morning and has hurt her back , my mum said she has been in bed all day and is in quite a bit of pain   .  I hope she will be okay tomorrow and will be able to get up and about a bit more.

Hodge - shopping   - dont go when you're hungry like my DH as we end up spending a small fortune   .

Witters how are you doing today lovely?

LAM hope you are all okay.  Qing sends her hug and kisses to the boys and you and your DH,   .

CJH, any news on CS date?

PoD how are you doing?  I bet you are really excited if a little nervous about your impending arrival   .  I cant wait for the pics   .

Misty how are you sweetie?

V hunni how are you doing?

Caz hun, hope you are okay.  Sounds like Hodge will be able to sort out our finances   .

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM, still not had any twinges, jabs are going okay.  I am adding another mone tomorrow my clexane - my immune doc wants me to start it as I have thick blood so his thinking is that it will help with my lining etc, I am going to be on from ET with the clinic anyway so I have to do 3 jabs   .  
Have had a very constructive day, we are going to be moving offices next week on Friday so we have been packing up and sorting out today - so have managed to have a really good clean out.  Feels like a good old spring clean.  Just have the personnel files and my desk left to do which will have to be done next Wed/Thurs in case we need them.  
No plans for walking tonight other then up to my mum and dad's, I ma hoping to do a bit in the garden tomorrow and sort out our muddy verges at the front.  

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing Friday!

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Monkey - Yay those embies are back where they belong have everything crossed for you lovely xxx

CKay - 12 follies is great, I'm sure your lining will get there, we're always boomin waiting for something aren't we xxx

Ells - You must rattle when you walk   a good old clear up is nice to do occassionally, we moved offices last year, bit of a nightmare, but that's my job I do moves for the military as part of my job xxx

Hi to QA, Hodge, Amy, Bev, witters, LAM, CJH, Caz and anyone else I've missed hope your all well.

AFM - Day wasn't too bad, was lovely working from home unable to do it very often but managed to get loads done without any interruptions.  Got the car back, thank goodness was only £88, so mobile again xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done on the embies Monkey- very similar to what I had put back.... lots of rest and PMA... good luck 

Ells- hope you get some dry weather over the weekend to sort out your garden and mud patch.

Witters- Glad you are feeling a bit better- have a restful weekend.... if thats possible with young childrena nd builders. 

Hello to everyone else- try to catch up daily- but heck can you chat.

L


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Monkey congrats on being pupo hun

sorry no more personals, my nan died this morning. Got the call at 4am to go the hospital, still can't believe she is gone. Will be back in a day or so when I have got myself together.

Bev


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bev - So sorry sending you lots of


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

bev Huni, so sorry.     Thinking of you sweetie...xxxx

Monkey = Hope you have been putting your feet up and relaxing!!!!  so how does it feel to be PUPO   

Waiting patiently = Glad the car didnt cost you an arm and a leg in the end....hope you are feeling more relaxed about things now, the coutdown for TX is on!! 

Ells = ooo there is nothing like a good clear out, I love chucking old things out, there is something quite theraputic about it! .....bit like housework, I do enjoy it!!    I draw that line at ironing... 
3 Jabs, you will become a Pro.....Ells, are you on the long protocal?

OOOOOERRRRRRRRRRR Sorry ladies, watching Embarrassing bodies !!   

Qa girl...hey see ya tomorrow!!!  whoop whoop!!!   

Amy = hey huni, like Ells said,are you feeling better today, and DH

Witters, Caz, Lam, Ckay, Kt7.....and everyone else.....helllllooooooooooooooooooooooo


xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - Yep countdown def on, I can't watch that programme watching Caterine Tate repeats!!!!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

ARGHHH I just wrote the hugest post I did loads of personnels and it disappeared a arghhhhhhh

I am just gonna be quick now

Bev I am so so sorry for hear the loss of your nan  

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,
Ells – thanks for decoding wondered what it all meant!  My lining is only 4.4 needs to be much thicker.  Hoping it will thicken up over the weekend and had acupuncture yesterday so hope that will help too.  Hope weather good so you can get outside tomorrow  

WP – glad car wasn’t too pricey in the end 

Caz - oh no, I hate it when that happens and it all disappears bloody technology! 

Bev – sorry to hear your news, big hugs  

AFM: watching not very good TV, DH working late,  going to slope off to bed soon, party nights for me.  Wish I could have a small wine – hope worth it in the end.  CKay xxxx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening ladies

Hope you've all had a good day.

Congrats Monkey - officially PUPO!!!! Hope you're taking it easy and being looked after.

Amy hun, hope you've had a better day. One more week to go.

So sorry to hear your sad news Bev - thinking of you  

Waiting - sounds like a nightmare - glad you got the car back.

Ells - Sounds like a very therapeatic day.

Hodge - I'm watching embarassing bodies too. Don't know why as it's made me feel sick (and I'm a nurse!!).

Busy day for me. Had to take the cat to the vets this evening. She keeps being sick but otherwise seems fine. Last night was the final staw when she was sick under our bed!!! Funny now looking back - me on my belly trying to clear it up but definitely not at the time!!! The vet gave her an anti sickness injection and some probiotics to add to her food (which I know will mean she won't eat!). Fingers crossed the vomiting will stop.

Hello to everyone else. Enjoy your weekend.

Kate x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Just want to send very big     to Bev, I am so sorry hunni it must have been a real shock.  Thinking of you sweetie.

Ells


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I just wanted to thank you ladies for your kind messages of support, I am feeling a bit better today, keep telling myself a week today and we will know!! So trying to keep positive for a few more days!

I hope everyone else is keeping well, will try to catch up on personals soon  

Amy xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Bev- so sorry


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Ladies

How are you all?

Didn't manage to get on here yesterday as was up and out the house at 6am and back after 10pm. Had a meeting network to attend in London and then decided (as it was pay day  ) to go shopping down Oxford Street. Has a really good day, discovered Hanleys toy store wow   it's massive! Bought Thomas The Tank Engine bath set for my nephews birthday at the end of March and toy for my friends little boy who arrived last month. I could have spent hours palying in there  

Bev - thinking of you huni  

Monkey -   on the 

WP - glad car is sorted now, it can be very stress when they play up.

Hodge - Lokking forward to meeting you later!


Hi to everyone else, hope you have a good day today xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just quickly logging on to check on everyone.  Not much time to respond, sorry!

Waiting, so glad your car is sorted, I can't believe the price, that it great!  Whenever I hand my keys over to a mechanic, even for something routine or check up, it's aleays over the £100.  Well done to you!  I hope it's fixed for some good Southampton runs 

Bev, so sorry to hear of your Nan   It must have been a real shock.  Will be thinking of you and your family during these difficult times


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Bev: I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, take care   

Kate: Hope your cat is feeling better now, we had to take ours to the vet on Thursday, if yours is anything like mine he totally hates it and gets really upset

CKay: Good news about the number of follies, you just need to work on the lining now, hopefully the acupuncture will be working it's magic and e/c will be soon 

LAM: I am assuming you had 3 embies put back as you have triplets? or did one split?

Hodgson: I watched embarrassing bodies too, why did that bloke leave them piles for a year  and I thought when that male doctor was checking that women's (.)(.) for any lumps he seemd to be having a good old squeeze of the nip 

Ells,Caz,Witters,Amy,QAGirl,waitingpatiently   I'm sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm, went to acupuncture again this morning and John has given me a herb seed which he has put in my ear and everytime I get stressed I need to press it, apparently it controls the nervous system  Felt really bad earlier, me and dh went shopping and he wouldn't let me do anything, no packing,no loading the car, I couldn't even push they trolley, I did feel bad though as we got home it started to rain and he had to unload the car,put the shopping away and then he made me some lunch, I'm going to he most of it though 

Take care
xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Monkey- I had 2 embryos put back one good quality 8 cell and one fair quality with a lot of fragmentation. My triplets are 2 identical and one fraternal. Can't believe they are 5 months old. Glad your DH is looking after you... make the most of it. Take care.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi ladies,

QA - Great to see you earlier!!!!  nice to put a face to the name.  Perhaps us ladies on here should all get together one evening or weekend, would be fab to finally meet everyone!  I know that we all live in different areas, somewhere central to everyone?
Also I have decided to bite the bullet and cook those Turkey steaks with Jacket Potato, and cauliflower and leeks in Cheese sauce.  Not as nice as the takeaway...  

Monkey -Ahhhh your DH is sweet, bless him....he is right though hon, you should be taking it easy for those sticky embies to nestle themselves in for the next 9 months   Herb seed sounds fab, I could do with that if it eases stress lol!!  

Witters - You sound busy, hope you are okay and its not all too wet with all this pooey weather we have been having??

Amy- Glad you are feeling more positive today, keep it going hon, you are over half way now chick!!!  

Ells- hey hun, Hope you are having a good weekend, bet you are out in the outdoors somewhere!!


WP, Ckay, Kt7, Caz, Lam,.....hheeeelllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge - was great meeting you today, as you said put a face to a 'real' name! Well done on cooking, looks like I will be too as have come home, via a visit to a mate (the one with the 11yr old and new baby), to find DH has gone shopping. Boo was liking the idea of yet another take-a-way   Just give me a shout anytime when you want to meet up again xx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening all.

Just a quick post. On my own for a week as DH has gone skiing. Not really my thing and was really hoping I might be pregnant when the holiday was booked  

Monkey - glad you are being looked after. Enjoy! My cat seems better today. No vomiting so far...

Hello to everyone else.

Will catch up properly tomorow.

Kate x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Morning all   

Kate – hope no more cat sick for you to deal with, and it continues to be a vomit free zone! 

Amy – glad you’re feeling better keep up the PMA   

QA – shopping sounds good, I went in Hamley’s with my nieces it was like paradise to them.

Monkey – I’ve got the same in my ears from my acupuncture session but mine are tiny magnets.  They really help me. I’ve been much less worried since I had them in, hope they work for you.  What a good DH glad he’s being supportive 

Hodge – good idea I’d be up for a meet, a very healthy tea you had by the sounds of things.  I did not we had curry niced though

Lam, Bev, Caz, witters hope all OK  

AFM – off to meet some friends in Dorchester today, not nice weather hope the rain holds off!  Another scan for me tomorrow, lets hope it confirms EC on Wednesday and that my lining had thickened up.  Even dreaming about the state of my lining now!  CKay xxxx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi girls

I'm supposed to be studying but have found myself drawn to this site. Chatting is so much more fun!

CKay - hope the rain held off for you.  Good luck with scan tomorrow.   that your linig has thickened. I know what you mean about dreaming about all of this. It can really take over your life if your not careful!

Well I've got one more week at work and then a much needed week off. The start of 2010 hasn't been the best for us, but I'm trying to keep positive and focussing on next steps. Can't wait for follow up appointment to find out where we go from here and how quickly we can start the FET ball rolling. I'm going to end up wishing my life away at this rate!

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.

Back to the studying for me, if I can get motivated!

Kate xxx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I swear I am going loopier by the day!!   But im back to work tomorrow so should keep me occupied, only 4 days of work then I can test OMG!! I am so scared and so excited all rolled into one!!  

KT-7 - I know what you mean I always end up on this site when I am supposed to be doing something else! I am going to get withdrawl symptoms once im back at work!

CKay-   Hope everything goes well and your EC can go ahead Wed 

LAM & Monkey - Hope you ladies are doing ok on your 2ww so far - Here's lots of babydust for you both    

Bev - Hope you are doing ok  

Hi - Hodgson101, QAGirl, Witters, Caz.s, Ells, Waitingpatiently   Hope you lovely ladies are ok, Im not very good at personals so please forgive if I have missed anyone!!

Amy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooo  Its all been very quiet this weekend, you all must be out enjoying the weekend!!!  

Well, I have had a lovely weekend, Met QA girl for a drink on Saturday, was great to put a face to the name and talk to someone who is going through all the same emotions.  My DH is very supportive but sometimes says that I am OBSESSED, so sometimes he doesnt really talk about things when sometimes I do wanna talk.    We went for a drink at the Titchfield Mill, its very nice in there, dont know if you ladies know it?
Then today I have just had a friend over for Dinner, she is also my BOSS at work, she DOES know about the IVF and she has been very supportive and has said that I should take as much time off as possible if I need to.  Its awkward isnt it, as yes she is a very good friend, but need to remember that work is work and I do feel a bit nervous about her knowing too. I cant help thinking that they may try and manage me out.  

Amy - ohh how exciting, have you had any symptoms at all, I have read a few diaries and I find them fascinating how each woman feel totally different to the next. Yes I second that I am addicted to the site, especially at work..ooppppsss  

KT-7, its the countdown to that appt now, bit like me, I have inital appt on 8th, it cant come soon enough!!!  Hope you managed to get some study in lol..xx


Here we go.....funny writing agian as its going funny when I type!!!!

Ckay- you have a scan tomorrow to check the lining? hope it all goes okay hon, im sure you will be fine, let us know how it goes, we are all behing you sweetie.. 
Hope Dorchestere stayed dry for you  it certainly was rainy here in Whiteley, but wasnt as bad as what I though, although I have to say that the garden is sodden... ....

QA girl - hope DH is feeling better now, and also did he cook for you in the end, or did you get a take out mmmmmmmm??

Ells - how are you sweetie?  have you made any yummy home made foods at the weekend?  I had Apple pie for pudding today but I am sorry to say that it was courtsey of Morrisons!!!!....   and I havent been to the gym all week!!!!  oh dear.... :-
Hope the injections are okay and that you are feeling okay

WP, witters, Bev, Caz, Monkey...Hope you are all okay??
MONKEY - HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE PUPO CHICK


anyway all the typing is going funny now!!!!

xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies

Monkey hunni, how are you feeling?  I hope that you have been able to take it easy and relax this weekend and that you DH is taking good care of you.

Amy, hun, work sounds like it will be a good diversion and distraction, I always find the second week harder then the first.        

Caz, hope you are okay hunni.   .

LAM good luck for this week, I hope that its very quick and you will all be home befor you know it.  

Witters, how are the builders doing?  I hope that you have been able to relax a bit this weekend and avoid the mud baths.

KT Your follow up will be here before you know it.  I am sure you will be looking at starting again soon and that 2010 will turn into a better year.   .

WP how are you hun, hope you have had an enjoyable weekend.

QA how are you?  did you have a nice take away?

CKay, hun I am sure your lining will have improved.  Keep up with the toms, pineapple and red grape juice.  Good luck sweetie   .

Misty, hope you are okay hunni?

V how are you sweetie?  Do you know when you follow up is?

Hodge, I am okay, I was in the garden tidying up yesterday   got a bit wet at one point but glad I did it as it needed doing.  Managed to sort out my green house too - roped DH into putting some planks of wood down for the flour in there too.  I have made a few bits today - I helped my dad do SUnday lunch as my mum was at the hospital with my nan - she fell over again and hurt her back - so we had roast beef, homemade yorkies and ....... Manchester tart - which is basically a fruit flan filled with custard.    Hope you have had a good day hunni.

Bev, thinking of you hunni.      

Hope that everyone else is doing okay.

AFM injections are going well.  I can really feel my follies growing so we will see what the scan shows up.  I am having my first lot of immune drips tomorrow in London with our immune doc.  Pleased to say the crohns has settled down so I am really relieved and pleased about that.  Going to be in London all day tomorrow hope to be able to get some nice lunch somewhere.  

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday evening and a good Monday.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening

Hodge - It was fab meeting you yesterday, defo have to do it again   DH cooked spag bol for me in the end, so no take-a-way which was probably best. DH is a little better today. Has been out and got a new phone today - I Phone, so is currently playing on that. I've been good and cooked jambalaya for dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the start of increasing the fitness and back to tracking my points for WW  

Hope everyone has had a good weekend


----------



## LoubyLou42 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi All

I think I've just followed about 8 different threads and finally found the end one of all you girls at the Wessex!  I'm a newbie - 42, single, feeling very nervous, anxious and like I've just entered a minefield of accronyms, drug names and possibilities and it's all quite over-whelming.  Had my first consultation last week and have been advised to go straight for IVF.  I'm going to try my own eggs first and hope for the best.  Don't have the results back yet from the first round of tests so have no idea what my levels are - hence why there's no pink writing in my signature.

They are going to try the Mild Antagonist Protocol first - I've been googling it like mad and can't find exactly what it means or why it would suit me but I guess I've got to start somewhere.  Am also going with Donor Sperm and have been told my options are the ESB or Xytex - anyone used either of these banks and can advise what's best? 

Lovely to find you all and hope to hear from you soon.

Best wishes

LoubyLou42


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Quick one from me...
LAM - good luck with the op this week - hope your little one is ok  
Monkey - Keep up your PMA and your rest. I saw John on Sat am too - were you in the room outside his room by any chance? Think I might have been there at same time.
Amy - I found that work kept my mind off it all in the 2ww so hopefully it will help you too 
KT - good luck with your follow up appt. I've got mine too soon. 
CKay - Good luck with your scan today. Fingers crossed for good news  
Bev - so sorry to hear your news, hope you and your family are ok  
Witters - hope the building work is coming on well and that you're feeling better
Ells - Sounds like you're making great progress. Hope your day in London is ok today
LoubyLou - welcome to the tread. Everyone here is lovely, you won't regret the effort it took to find us! And we have some experts on all the treatments so you'll find all the answers you need here too. 
Caz - great to see you're popping back on. Hope you're bearing up ok  
AFM - started acu with John on Sat. Felt good to be making some postive steps. I saw him during my first IVF 4 years ago and he remembered me so that was nice. He showed me lots of photos of babies taht had been born to patients since I last went. I can never decide whether this makes me feel hopeful or just like he's rubbing my nose in it! Bit like the Wessex and their photos. I have my follow up with them on 10th March. I am not planning to rush back into IVF, not for a few months at least, but I would like to know how they thought the cycle went and what they would change if anything next time. We'll see. DH is not keen to do it again soon. 
Hope everyone has a good week
xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

V1: I was at acu 12:00 on Saturday and yes I was in the small room, it's nice that John remembered you. I know what you mean about him showing you the photos he always shows me, it's a good job I'm not one of those women who breaks down everytime she sees a baby  Glad your'e feeling more positive about things and good luck for you follow up appointment 

LoubyLou42: Hi and welcome to the thread, glad you managed to find us  you will find everyone very supportive on here. Good luck with your test results. 

Ells: Sounds like your'e making progress  I need to get out in the garden as well but just cant be bothered at the moment  Hope you have a good day in London 

Hodgson: How are you? it must be difficult having your boss as your friend,like you say you just need to try and separate the two 

Amz2006: Hope your first day back at work is going ok, try to take it easy 

CKay: Hope your appointment goes well and your lining has thickened 

LAM: Good luck for this week  

 to everyoe else.

Afm, I had a lovely day yesterday, had a nice lie in DH brought me breakfast in bed and then he did all the housework and washing and then he made chciken & mushroom pie with all the veg, everyting was cooked from scratch Not back at work until wednesday so going to go for a short walk in a bit, I love being looked after 

Have a good day
xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ahh Monkey your DH sounds a sweetie - wish I got breakfast in bed. My DH is dying with cold at the mo, he's driving me mad   

Well ladies it's a new month and new motivation........I have been for a run this morning, only a couple of miles as it nearly killed me   Who would have thought that October last year I ran 10 miles for the Great South Run but have nothing since. Am paying the price!! So new month new me!!!!! Fitness and sticking to WW diet. I want to loose half a stone before commencing tx   

Off to college this evening...boring

Speaky later xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

ahhh lost my whole post with lots of personals  
Here goes - QA girl - impressed with your motivation - go girl - you will lose that 1/2 stone before tx!
Monkey - glad to hear you are being spoilt. Take it easy and enjoy being PUPO
V1 - glad to hear about the positivity; know what you mean about the wessex photos. Always made me feel awful whenever i went there  
LoubyLou- Welcome! I don't know much about the antagonist cycle other than it seems to be a bit gentler and shorter, aiming for quality embies rather than quantity. Some of the other girls have been on it recently so know more than me. When you get your results back they will chose the cycle best suited to where you are at so keep us posted! Fraid I don't know much about donor sperm, but good luck!! Do they have shortages of DS or is it easy to sort out? Ignorant i'm afraid  . My DH is thinking of being a donor, but apparently at 37 he's past it!!
Ells - hope the drips were OK and you got a nice lunch. When is your scan? Keep if growing your follies!
Hodge - your friend/boss sounds great but it is always a difficult decision whether to tell or not. 
Amy - hope the 2ww is going ok, three more days to otd? Everything crossed.
LAM - can't wait to hear that clements op went OK. Hope they are looking after you all well.
Hi to everyone ele - witters, Ckay, WP, have i forgot anyone??
AFM - last scan tomorow and hopefully c/s date! IVF works - i'm proof! Can't wait toi hear about all your BFP's from my hospital bed!!

CJH xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Evening all,

Kate – hope this work week is bearable roll on the week off, yipeeeeeeeee.   Hope you get more info at your follow up appointment, do they offer it as part of the process or do you have to pay for that?

Amy – test date soon, sending positive vibes to you and baby dust       

Hodge – I know Titchfield Mill it is nice in there, good choice.  The 8th will be here before you know it. 

Ells – am guzzling pineapple juice, red grape juice on the other hand, I best get myself down the shop (again!).  Roast dinner sounded lovely.  Hope all your follies growing nicely

QA –  hope dinner good I can’t spell it!  Good luck and keep motivated with the health kick.

Loubylou – big welcome, not sure about your questions it’s my first round so I am a bit of a novice myself.  I am on long protocol.

V – good news on the acupuncture, and will be thinking  of you for the follow up appointment let us know how it goes.  I know what you mean about the photos at the Wessex I’m never sure about them when I walk in. 

Monkey – excellent glad DH is being a good carer.  Good to have the time off work I think and relax it’s such a whirl wind IVF always waiting for the next thing.

CJH – good luck with scan tomorrow, hope you get a date 

AFM – had scan today had 12 good sized follicles, lining still thin only 5 mm needs to be 10.  They’ve prescribed me oestrogen so hopefully that will also thicken it up.  Trying to keep positive about it, they didn’t seem too concerned so hoping that’s good.  Have Egg collection on Wednesday yipeee I am so bloated now I have to squeeze into my work trousers and have a large muffin top over the top of the waist band.  Not good.  Hope all OK with everyone.  CKay xxxx


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Evening girlies

Can I join you?

I am sitting here eagerly awaiting my little witchy friend!  

Why is it when you need to make a phonecall, she doesn't turn up?

Drugs are in the fridge, and Im ready to go go go!

This is my first time at wessex, and hopefully my last!

Hope you are all well.

BW

Anneken


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Just had a blow out with DH, he says that he wont get into debt for a baby, I was thinking that if it doesnt work 1st go, we have enough money to do 2 Frozen egg transfers ( thats if we get frosties )  I am so scared that it wont be enough or we dont have any to freeze. I have looked on Wessex website and it looks as if FET costs about £1000 in total?  He does my head in, he is very stubboen     
Other than that I have had a good day at work!!!   

CKAy, 12 follies thats brilliant, its gone very quick hasnt it, like Ells said, carry on with the pineapple juice!!     hee hee you made me laugh out loud about the Muffin top, I havent heard that in ages...Wednesday....ooooo bet you are sooo excited  

QA = hi hon, oh dear poor DH sounds like he is suffering hon, and hey check you out with the run, I can only do 3k on the treadmill and that kills me!!!   that half stone will fall off you hon, ( not that you need to ) !!! 
Hope the college isnt too boring and u manage to keep awake, tee hee!

CJH - OMG you are living proof for us ladies hon, we need some BFP vibes from your hospital bed, you wil have to post some pictures of the twins, do you have names all sorted

Ells -You are brave getting out in the garden in all that rain we had, mind you, we had ours landscaped last year and it looked so nice, but now doesnt look as nice, I havent touched it, it does need some TLC.. 
Hope your Nan is okay, always such a worry when they get to that age isnt it??   How did it go at the Immune doctors today?  great stuff on the follie feelings, all sounds good and nice and positive.. 

Monkey - Do you fancy swapping your DH for my tight ass bugger  lol.....yours sounds so nice and considerate, I cant remember the last time I got breakfast in bed....

AMy - only 3 days, I am very excted for you, and keep away from testing erarly huni!!! 

V1, witters, Caz, Bev, lam, kate, and anyone else I have missed...hope you are all okay

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for the much needed hugs. 

Hi Anneken.

Hodgson, sorry you had a row with DH   

Hi everyone else, sorry haven't had a chance to read back  

Had my scan and blood test today, Ckay what time were you there? I was there at 8.15. Anyway only 3 follies, but Chantal wasn't surprised as my AMH is low. EC might be 8th or 10th. Back for scans wednesday and friday. Good news is my womb lining is thickening nicely.
Bev x


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Girls, Really quick me post....Im 10dp3dt and had a tiny amount of brown blood when I wiped (sorry TMI) Do you think this could be implantation bleeding? I would of thought its too late for that??.......I hope its not AF arriving


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening all

Hodge - so sorry about your row with DH. I really don't think that men understand how this affects us. My DH is supportive to a point but is very matter of fact about it all. I guess they just deal with it in the best way they can. Sending you     Thank god fo this site eh!

CJH - Good luck - I bet you'r so excited!

C-Kay - thank you. Yes I hope this week flies by. The FU appt is included in the IVF package. You get a scan if BFP or an appt if BFN. Needless to say I would have preferred the scan. Hoping for better luck next time   Good luck for Wed. Come on lining!!!

QA - I'm impressed. You're far more motivated that me. I have a friend who goes running and loves it. I wish I did.

Monkey - hope the 2ww is going ok. Your DH sounds lovely. Perhaps he could give mine a few tips?

V1 - I think we have FU on the same date - March 10th?

Welcome Anneken and LoubyLou 42. I am fairly new to this thread but everyone has been so welcoming and supportive.

Ells - hope your day went well.

 to everyone else. Sorry screen going weird now - can't see what I'm writing anymore!!

Kate xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening

Welcome to anneken   

Hodge - sorry to hear about the row with DH, try not to think that far ahead, keep   about this tx. Worry about that if (which I   it doesn't) and when it happens. Now behave yourself             

Bae -  good luck for scans on wed and fri,   your linning is thicker and EC goeas ahead as planned.

CKay - your muffin top   will be worth it xx

CJH - can't wait to see the pics, all the best with the delivery (am so jelous)

Welcome to loubylou   I too will be doing the antagonist cycle, hopfully in May  

Hi to everyone else  


Well college was it's usual boring waste of time   Can't wait for it to finish, tis a complete waste of time. I have a breaking strain of a kit kat   Has some chocolate to cope with the boredom. Couldn't even last one   day without chocolate - how pathertic!!! 

Anyway screen jumping is doing my head in - Anyone know why this site actually does this??


----------



## LoubyLou42 (Feb 20, 2010)

Morning All

Thank you for all the welcomes and great to know there are so many of you out there using the Wessex.  Will post again once I have my blood test results back this weekend.

LoubyLou
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodness, lots of chatting again!  So hard to keep track of everyone.

Bev, as you know from experience, all you need is one   Sounds like you may even do better this time than last time and look at that outcome   How is James by the way?

Amy, sorry to hear of the blood   I know how upsetting that can be.  I started bleeding heavily at 11dp3dt and thought it was all over.  As it turned out, it was indeed implantation - of twins!  Stay hopeful until Friday 

Lou, best of luck with your blood results!

Ells, how did the scan go?

Hodge, sorry about the row   Men are so funny and really struggle with showing emotions.  Somehow they like everyone to think they are macho but it backfires seriously!   Give him a few days to get his head around the whole situation and I'm sure you will have a more civilised chat 

Monkey, how are you coping?  Dh sounds lovely   Mine is very similar, bless him, he is so under pressure at the moment and exhausted what with packing up for the builders and work etc yet he still looks after me.  Not allowed to lift, reach or even bend it seems   You know how it is though, you must obey if they insist 

CJH, how did the scan go?  Any dates?  You are doing so well carrying so long!  I bet they will be good weights   Keep us posted if you can 

QA and Ells, I am in total admiration on your dedication to exercise!

We have the plumber here today to set up our tempory toilet and kitchen sink.  Should be interesting to find out where all our pipes run!  Bit nervous as it is being set up in the room where the fish tank is and some pipes run down the side of the tank.  Hopefully he won't try to squeeze new ones down there as there's no space!  Will be nice to get rid of our cold bathroom though.  It is not nice in the mornings when it is like 12C!  

I too get that funny writing, it's really offputting.  I find it's better if you type in the quick reply box at the bottom of the thread, or else type in the normal reply window, and as soon as it starts going funny, if able, scroll up and start typing at the top again     Not sure why it does it, but it's good to know it's not just me!


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hey hey

im back from gran canaria and ready to face the world again!!!!!!!
had a lovely time weather was amazing, to say im brown is an understatement, lol
other than on the day we were comin home i woke up at 3am with really bad tummy, throwing up and had a bad bum (if u know what i mean) the journey home was awful had to have a wheel chair at both airports i looked like a right **** lol he he he, but hey its kick started my diet.

had our follow up appointment yesterday and they have suggested that next time i either change my drug to something that has LH in it aswell as FSH, or try the long protocol, they said that i had 17 follies with 13 eggs but the sizes were erratic sizes, and they would have prefered then to be closer in size, but all the eggs were mature, only 1 was abnormal, and out of the 9 that fertilised she said there  wasnt anything wrong expect they were slow, they were taking longer to devide down, but all ok other than that, she also gave me the nhs funding forms to fill out with my GP, in a couple of months when im the big 30 aaarrrggghhhh

hope everyone is ok, and fingers crossed for those of u waiting
Helen x x x x x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Howdy  

Helen - great to here you had a lovely holiday and are nice and brown. At least you have an idea how the last tx went and where to go from here. And at least you can get a free go on the NHS!   

Witters - hope your plumbing has been sorted temporarily   Glad DH is looking after to you, what a sweetie.

Well I had a strange day. Computers went down at work from 0800-1130 so we were bored stupid - it's amazing how much you can rely on the dam things   So decided to be a good girl and went to the gym instead - wow 2 days fitness in a row, how good am I?   Paid the price after when the computers came back on as had loads of work pilled up since last friday. oh well.
Have found I am counting down the days now til I can start my provera  ......8 days to go... God I am wishing my life away.

Hope all is well with everyone else


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Evening all,


Anneken – big welcome to you  and good luck with this round like you say hopefully it will be the first and last one at Wessex!! 

Hodge – DH will probably have changed his mind if that situation occurs, but one step at a time get through first cycle first.  I know what you mean through as I already have a back up plan to the back up plan! 

Bev – good news on scan for you – I was in at 11.45 so would have missed each other.  They were running really late too so waited for a while.  So busy there at the moment.  I’m in again tomorrow for EC at 10, then Saturday for ET, bit nervous to say the least!

Amy – could be the embryo nestling in deeper.  My friend who is recently naturally pregnant has had spotting and a bit of bleeding for a few weeks now (she’s 8 weeks now), so wait to see result of test I would as it doesn’t necessarily mean bad news.  Hope that helps.

Kate – thanks for info that’s good to know they take care of you whether BFP or BFN.  Hope appointment brings some answers for you.  Thanks for encouraging support for the lining, come on, come on, come on!!!   

QA – oh no sorry college a wash out it’s hard to sit and listen sometimes !  bring on the Provera hope the days go quickly for you 

Witters – hope plumber found a good place for his pipes, and you get a warmer bathroom 

Onesock – glad follow up appointment gave some pointers, sounds like you had a good number of eggs anyway.  I’m on long protocol at the moment it’s been OK, seems to be taking forever though, but think that’s because I’m inpatient!


AFM:  EC tomorrow, hope it goes OK am a bit nervous have done my trigger shot and all that, still guzzling pineapple juice, tomatoes and overloading on red meat in a bid to thicken the ruddy lining.  Fingers crossed it doesn’t let me down at the last hurdle!  Looking forward to a long sleep and days off work for the next week, yippeeeee.  Hope we make some good embryos as well – again, worry, worry worry!  I’ll stop now.  Hope everything OK with everybody else CKay xxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quicky to say= Clemmies op went well- the repair looks good.... he is very grumpy and upset- as to be expected.... he is finding it all too much and when I left had onlt taken 10mls of milk- Dad with him tonight.... will keep you updated.

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

LAM huge   for clemmie hope he is feeling better soon

One sock I am not too jealous i think a hols and tan is what i need glad you had a great time


CK good luck for tommorrow hope it goes well

QA Witters is right you and ells are outting us all to shame

I know this is really pants personnels sorry big hugs to everyone and will keep up more xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Blimey, we do chat dont we...loads to catch up on!

Welcome to all the newbies to the thread, I am sure you will find all the help and support on this thread, all the ladies are soooo fabulous!! 

Ckay, I think you are right, if and when the situation happens I think he will think very differently.....BETTR NOT SAY TOO MUCH AS I AM SCARED OF QA GIRL SHOUTING AT ME!!  LOL     good luck for tomorrow hon, from what I have read, I dont think you will feel a thing as they do heavily sedate you.  Have you got any time booked off work?

QA = hey chick, how are you?  you are certainly getting into the fitness thing, its brilliant hon.....8 days to go, oooo how exciting, that means that you wont have long to go now.  I can feel my AF looming away in my stomach so fingers crossed wont be as messy on Monday, lol sorry TMI there....x and yes I will remember to De cork!!!    

Onesock = Sounds like you are just a bit brown!!   you picked a good time to go as the weather has been pants here.  Great news on the appointment, at least you do have some answers and you know how to move forward.. 

Witters- Thanks for the advice, I think you hit the nail on the head, DH never really talks to me about how he feels, he just goes all quiet on me and then bites my head off when I say something.  Men are a funny breed arent they, I dont think they would survive if they had to go through half what us ladies go through!   
Hope you managed to get the toilet sorted, especially with all this frost about.  

Amy = hi huni,  how has today been, hopefully Witters has put your mind to rest, and you have kept away from testing early hon... 

Ells= How are you sweetie?  I am sure you said you were at the clinic today??

Bev= Good luck with the scan tomorrow hon, I am sure you will be fine, all systems go!!!

Monkey = Hey huni, how are you feeling, has your DH been as sweet as ever?!!!!
K
= Kate - How has your day been??


Sorry if I have missed anyone!! 

Hope you are all watching One born every minute tonite!!

xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies I have another question....have read on another thread that suppliments from H&B are dilutted and a waste of money. They reccomend online suppliers 'metabolics' or 'Biocare' which is expensive but apprently better. Have you heard of this?


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ckay, good luck for tomorrow hun. I'm thier at 11.20, so by then you should be snoozing in recovery. 

Witters. James is fine thanks, he is gorgeous and we are so lucky to have him. I know we only need 1, so keeping everything crossed. How are you feeling? Hope the plumber got your pipes sorted hun.

QA, wish I could get the fitness bug like you, well done  

Hodgson, am planning to watch one born every minute, I have managed to miss all the previous ones  

Amy, hope you are ok. Lots of ladies do get some bleeding  

hi to everyone else  
Nan's funeral is going to be next Tuesday. EC could be Monday or Wednesday. Chantal was lovely when I told her about Nan and said they would do all they could to fit me in around Tuesday. Was planning a girlie afternoon shopping after my scan tomorrow, but DH has decided he and James are coming with me. Think he thinks I've been a bit down because of Nan and wants to be there with me tomorrow. Still want to get into John Lewis if he will let me  
Bev x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry QA I haven't heard about those supplements


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

QA I have read this but I am sceptical as they have to have what they describe on the packaging otherwise trading standards would have gone after them. I am going to get mine from H&B. They get them so cheap as they buy in bulk.

BAE good luck for the scan next week and enjoy your day shoping. will be thinking about you next tuesday

Hodge Hi hun I cant watch one born every minute at the moment sorry head still screwed up but I have heard its really good.

Well today was the second telling off for me from the vets since Friday. I have been ordered to put the beast on a diet. she has to loose 10lb min. On friday we tookthe rabbit as she had sore bits and got the runs and it had got all infected and sore. The vet said are you not checking them down below everyday  I was like no but we will do. I felt terrible we love our pets and Jess I treat like my baby perhaps a little too much with the treat. I am going to work so hard to slim her down and I think perhaps her owner needs to as well. 

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz - will stick to the H&B like you say standards does have to be met so will keep them   Bless I remember when i was told my Rotti was needing to loose weight, I nearly laughed in the vets face - how dare they suggest that?!! On hindsight he was looking a little chubby, bless him   So I know your pain in trying to get a dog to loose weight. I had to cut back on food as he was an energetic dog already. the saying is 'you have to be cruel to be kind' so you're not starving them  

Hodge - Yes I'm poised ready to watch 'one born every min'


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies   ,

I did a really long post earlier at work and lost the   lot   .  For those of you that are having 'jumping screens'.... this happened to me a little while ago and I got told to go into tools and make sure that your compatibility view is ticked.  Something to do with the internet explorer   .

Ckay wow good luck hunni for tomorrow.  Your lining will be fine hun.  Enjoy putting your feet up for a few days      .  Let us know how you get on when you can sweetie.
 
Oneosck, welcome back hun.  Sounds like you had a really good holiday   - I am jealous of the tan   , i am sooooooooooooo pale at the moment.  I am glad you got some answers at the follow up, we too had a similar problem last time with a range of follie sizes.  I have been on gonal f this time  I will find out tomrorow if it has made a difference   . 

Amy, hun dont panic, implantation can occur at any point but normally between days 5 -11.  Brown blood is not bad thing hun.  Keep positive hunni sending you lots of      .

Hodge, hope you have made up with your DH sweetie.  It is very true that men are from venus and women at from mars.  Keep positive, you dont need to think about FET's!!!!!  Not long until your appointment now hun, 6 days left!!!

Witters I hope you now have a warmer toilet and a working kitchen sink   .  I hope you had no problems with the fish tank.  

LAM I hope Clemmie is making a good recovery hun and that you are all well.  Sending you a big     .

QA,  wow thats come about really quickly hunni.  Not long and you will be stimming and PUPO   .  Well done on the exercise and WW plan.

Bev, exciting times hun not long until EC hunni.  Thinking of you sweetie,   .

Monkey, hope you are still making the most of your DH running around and looking after you.  How are you feeling?

Caz, hope you are well sweetie   .

CJH, hope the scan went well and you got a date for the CS.

Welcome loubylou, you have found a really good, supportive and friendly thread here.  All us girlies have gone through/are going through the range of tx's so any questions ask away.  I dont know anything about DS hun, someone else may be able to help though.

Welcome back Anneken, I hope the   is playing ball hunni.

PoD how are you doing?  You must be counting down the days now.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. 

AFM, had my first immune drip yesterday and it went well.  Got some good news that my killer cells that affect my crohns the most have dropped from 40 down to 20   I am really pleased.  I have another drip due tomorrow which I am having done at work   - dont ask long story.  First follie scan tomorrow morning, I am sure there are a few growing in there as I can really feel my ovaries.  Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.  

Hope everyone has a good evening,   to everyone.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells I thought you had been a little quiet today. Will be thinking of you tommorrow and hope you have loads of good size follies

QA I am just about to order mine from HB I spent over fifty last month of vits so thought i had better wait for next month before i order the rest but i am not going to plan to strat until after next af

xx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello!

Watching one born every minute so just a quick post. I see there's a lady who had been having IVF for 5 years. There's hope for us all although I really hope it doesn't take that long!!

Ells - thanks fo the tip re screen compatability. Just 'ticked' it so hoping fo now moe funning writing! Great news about killer cells!!!  Good luck for scan tomorrow.

Amy - hope you are ok hun. Like the others said bleeding often occurs and sounds like it may be implantation. Keeping fingers crossed fo you. Only 3 more sleeps!!!!

C-Kay - Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Hello to eveyone else. Sorry - I have missed loads of you.  

Kate xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks ells have ticked my compatability


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry been AWO for a few days, but boy you can all chat, so I'm going to attempt personals sorry if I miss anything

Ells - Glad everything went well yesterday, and hope that this mornings scan went well I'm sure it did if you can feel them xx

KT-7 - Wow, 5 years bet they spent a lot of money, but well worth it in the end, I've never watched that programme xx

Caz - Is that £50 on vitamins what are you planning on taking?

QA - Not sure about the supplements, I asked at the clinic what they would recommend and they told me just to eat healthy balanced meals and take folic acid, they said DH could eat 2 brazil nuts a day as it has enough selenium and zinc in them to improve sperm, his sperm are fine but anything that will help is worth it.  Well done you going running, i do a Wii fit jog most nights  

CKay - Hope EC went well, looking forward to hearing how many you got xx

BAE - Hope your scan went well, and you managed to get to John Lewis xx

One Sock - Glad you had a nice break, well deserved too, very jealous of your tan, I love the Canaries xx

Hodge - I think it's hard for our DH to fully understand, mine has got better as we have been through each treatment.  I'm sure once we get started properly he will be better xx

Witters - I'm sure by now your nice warm toilet is all sorted, we do miss the small comforts don't we? xx

Monkey - How are you holding up, sending you and your embies loads of     xx

Amy - I understand that brown blood is old blood, so am   it is your embies bedding in xx

Welcome to Louby Lou & Anneken

Hi to anyone I've missed.

AFM have been really busy at work this week and shattered by the time I get home, hence, me being a bad FF.  But, AF arrived this afternoon have called clinic and they are calling me back in the morning to book set up appointment.  It ha just hit me that I am going to have ivf, it has felt so unreal up until now xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP - congrats on AF arriving   I'm about to start Provera on Monday to enduce mine...c'mon you little     Have roughly worked out I should be starting tx 2nd or 3rd week in May  

Ells - How did your scan go?

Caz - I'm sure we will be glad we spent £50 in vitamins and suppliments when we get that BFP  

BAE - So what did you buy from John Lewis?  

Hi to everyone else  

Am keeping up the good trend and off to aerobics tonight   Have done some kind of fitness everyday this week so far   (ok I know it's only wednesday LOL)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope all is well, just trying to catch up but it's dinner time and littleun's are hungrey...

We are having a nightmare with the gas meter, basically the arcitect did not notify anyone that the meter needs to be moved and we only realised this the week before building started.  I have been calling and battling trying to get it moved but can take 8+ weeks!  The meter is on part of the old extention due to be demolished and needs to be moved to an existing wall.  The builders have exposed everything but even through my pleeding, we still have 3+ weeks to wait.  It is at the point however where the builders are running out of things to do before it is moved and will likely have to stop and down tools.  Bearing in mind the build is due to be completed a week before my EDD even if it stays to schedule, this is quite nervewracking and frustrating times!  We are trying to work round it, even commiting to cutting gas supply off and coping with no hot water or heating, but even with that, not sure if it will help as the gas board will only stop the supply at point of meter and not point of mains.  I tell you, I am ripping my hair out!

As to the bathroom situation, the water is all connected up to our tempory kitchen sink, but the waste isn't sorted due to this poxy gas meter, so we are still having to use our cold bathroom for toilet and kitchen washing up - in the dark as they cut off that light circuit!!  It is so annoying as all this could have been avoided.  I'm just glad we are looking at end of March and not end of May which is the official booking in time!

Apologies for no personals and thank you for letting me get all that off my chest!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters - bless ya huni, you really are having difficulty time with this house! Can't beleive it takes so long to move a meter  
No wonder you want to pull your hair out. Howver it is beyong your control so you now need to accept this and adapt and overcome. I wouldn't reccomend cutting the gas with this climate and young kiddies. AND you should be resting young lady!!!!!!!!!!   Now behave


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Evening all,

Hodge – hope things better with DH by now, sounds like a classic case of bottling up emotions. 

QA – I had been told that biocare and higher nature are good brands to get.  I went to see a homeopath a while back to see if there was anything he could do for me fertility wise.  He said that those brands were the best and easily absorbed whereas super market ones may be less effective, he didn't mention HB just supermarkets.  I’m not sure this could’ve been said to get me to buy their vitamins so you never know. When I went to the clinic they recommended pregnacare and well man for the boys, so they must be just as good. 

Bev – that sounds good news with the clinic for EC, nice that they will do their best so you can go to your nans funeral.  Hope it all goes OK for you. 

Caz – Don’t let silly vets make you feel bad.  Good luck with the dog diet   

Ells – big thanks, hope Gonal does it’s business for you.  Good news for the immune count, and wishing you all the best for the scan tomorrow, get those follies nice and plump.   

Kate – I’m like Caz I can’t watch that programme, I heard it was a lady who had IVF on there, although ditto that lets hope it doesn’t take us five years or I will be old and grey! 

WP – good news on AF arriving, it’s all go from here on in!  An exciting time too

Witters – what a palava for you  , hope you get some joy soon on moving the meter, vent all you like that’s what we’re here for. 

AFM- well EC went well today.  All the other girls having EC were nice an friendly and we chatted a bit.  They put the drugs in me and I thought I’ll never fall asleep here.  Next thing I know am waking up in the recovery room and it’s half 11!  Had a great cup of tea, biscuits and more magazine reading.  Have slept loads more today, hope I’ll sleep tonight now!  Had acupuncture this morning also as good to do before EC so that helped with me feeling less nervous.  They got 13 eggs, trying to hope this is lucky number 13!  DH’s sample had really improved and they said it was good so they wouldn’t have to do ICSI so that was a bonus and we get some money back – yippeeee!  Let’s just hope they are doing they’re thang in the dish and we get some good embryos.  This is the next worrying part.  Lining wise they didn’t even mention it so nurse said it can’t be much of an issue.  Start taking meds for it tomorrow anyway.  Feeling a bit tender down below and a bit bloated but it’s all worth it.  Hope everyone OK , CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

CKay: Good number of eggies for you  Just remember to take it easy, how long do you have off work?
QAGirl: Well done on your dedication to exercise, you have enough for all of us 
Witters: Nothing's never easy is it? please try to take it easy  
waitingpatiently: Good news on af arriving, the count down is on!! 
Ells: How did the scan go today? great news about the chrons  thanks for the tip my compatibility view is now ticked 
Amy: Hope your ok hun and have stayed away from the pee sticks  
Anneken: Welcome back to the thread, good luck with yor treatment  
Hodgson: Sorry to hear you and dh had a row, hope your'e ok now 
Bev: I only had 4 follies, just remember it's quality not quantity  
LAM: Glad Clemmies op went well  
Helen: I am soooo jealous, glad you had a good holiday  

I'm sorry if I missed anyone.

Afm, went back to work today  please don't tell me off but I have become emotionally attached to my little embies  I even started talking to my tummy the other night   dh tried to stop it from happening but it's too late  If the worst happens I will just have to deal with it but at the moment it makes me sooooo happy. 

xx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fab news C-Kay!!! Hope that they all do the do tonight and that by this time tomorrow you will have lots of little embies waiting for you. Sending you lots of  

Witters - sounds like a nightmare! I really don't envy you. Why is it that such simple things often turn out to be so complicated. It will be worth it once finished but I'm sure that feels like a lifetime away at the moment.

Hello to everyone else!!! 

AFM - one more day at work and then off for a week yipeeeeeeee!!!!  Going over to see friends tonight who have taken pity on me with DH being away.

Have a good evening.

Kate x


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi ladies,


Just a quick one tonite - have a banging headache, AF came today in full flow, feeling rough,    still at least when I have TV scan on Monday it shouldnt be too bad  .

Did anyone see that Asda are selling cut price IVF drugs?  I thought that seemed strange

Monkey - our PUPO lady!!!  just read your post, agghhh thats sweet, I am    that you can talk to them for the next 9 months,..xxx

Ckay = great news on the 13 Eggs that quite an achievment hon, I am sending Jiggy jiggy vibes to them now, lol...xxxx  make sure you rest now as you are bloated, not long now until you are PUPO!!!!  

WP = great news on AF coming, not long now until you start tx, hopefully QA and Me will be not far behind you....should find out Monday what Protocal I will be on and dates   

Ells - whoop whoop!!  thats fab news on the Killer cells, bet you are so chuffed   ..... cant wait to hear how the Follie scan went this morning!, and also I am intreaged.....DRIP AT WORK


Witters= I 2nd what QA said hon, you have taken a lot on, let the buildres sort it, you cant not have any Gas, lets hope that the meter is sorted = wouldnt want to think you are ripping your hair out over it hon....  

Caz= your fur babies look gorgeous, good luck with putting them on a diet, I can imagine that must be hard....also I can understand about that programme, I must admit when I watch it, it does make me more anxious about things....xxx  

AMy - hope you are keeping away from the Pee sticks hon....not long to wait now,    


I know I have missed some ladies out, I am sending you all Hodgey love......xxx 


xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Witters hun, what a nightmare   .  I hope that you can get your metre sorted out and moved asap, do they know thaty you are expecting and have 2 young LO's   .  Le 'me at t'em   .

LAM really pleased to hear Clemmie is doing so well.  I bet you are all really pleased and relieved.     

WP great news on the AF   , not long to go now hun.

QA enjoy your aerobics hun, I think you are fab doing all this exercise    , I bet you feel really good with it. 

Ckay hope everything went well today and you are not too sore hun. 

Bev, how was the shopping trip hunni?  Did you get to John Lewis?

KT hope you are well.

Hodge how are you today sweetie    .  I will be at the clinic Monday may see!!  

CJH hope you are okay hun, how are you feeling?  Any news on the date?

Monkey how are you doing hunni, sending you lots and lots of             and few extra    .   Talking is great BTQW, Zita West thinks it helps with visuaisation, I have always done it but this time mine will listen to me   .

Amy how are you doing today. I reallu hope that you are hanging in there sweetie        .

Misty, Caz, Onesock, Pod, Kirst, AnneKen, Loubylou, V, fingers and anyone I may have missed off (sorry   ) hope you are all well and that you are making the most of some nice weather.

AFM..... well I had my first follie scan and couldnt quite believe what Sue was saying......, she managed to count 30, yes that is 3  0    follies   .  The best bit is that they are about the same size around 15 mm and a very good lining (she didnt give me the size) which I have never had before.   As for the lining, I cant believe I havent got any issues, I normally have problems there but she was pleased with that. Sue thinks that I have had such a good response because my crohns is undercontrol and I am feeling so much better. I personnally think its a combo of that, my vits and my acu.  She did warn me that there is a chance that the cycle could be cancelled but there are a few tricks they can use to prevent/help with OHSS. She provisionally booked EC for Monday   .  I was in complete shock as I really wasnt expecting such good results.  I am   that they dont say to cancel this cycle as I have got myself so ready for this.  I am back in on Friday morning so hopefully all will be fine and I will be able to keep the OHSS under control.  I can feel my ovaries but not too bad, I remember it being a lot worse before   .  Must keep drinking my water and keeping my protein up.

Off to go and get some more water   .

Ells


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Ellllsssssss.....30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG what a fantastic result, I can imagine you are smiling from ear to ear.....!!!!!    
Do you think that the Royall Jelly and Pineapple juice has helped??  

DH and I are in on Monday at 1:45...DH in at 1:45 for his bloods, then we have the appointment at 2pm, you will have to let me know your time   

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- thats fantastic- hope all goes well for you- take care with 30 follicles though- you don't want ohss... hope they can keep it under control- but fab news that you are responding better to the drugs.

CKay- well done on 13 eggs- hope they fertililse well... will watch out for your news.

Witters-   what a nightmare- hope it is sorted soon.

AFM- Well a rollercoaster of a few days- Clemmie looks good, but poor little mite is in a lot of pain and will not feed has only take 50mls all day and just under half a jar of baby food... so they have had to put his drip back on for overnight.... he just doesn't like anything near his mouth.... DH with him again overnight- it breaks my heart to see him in so much pain and discomfort.

HEllo to those I have missed and welcome to the newbies.

L


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ells: OMG 30!! That's fantastic news  you must be doing something right 

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Just lost my bloody post  

Quick one now as AF  has me in agony

Ells 30 is amazing, hope OHSS stays away xx

LAM - Hope Clemmie feels better soon xx

CKAY - Yay 13 eggs is fantastic, their getting it on as we speak xx

Witters -   hope it gets sorted soon for you Hun xx

Hodge -Not long now 5 more sleeps  

QA Girl - Should be fairly close then, when can you take it? xx

AFM - Have been stroppy all day, hormonal  , now in AF pain so off to bed soon


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

LAM Big   to clemmie I bet its heartbreaking to watch him in pain big   for you too

Ells OMG 30 blimey that is amazing and brilliant. Its so going to be your turn. Drink loads and loads of water and get loads of rest. They are great sizes. Blimey just think this time next week you are going to be PUPO I know they wont cancel think   

Hodge Thanks hun its still quite painful and I cant think babies or birth. The pain has started with the beast tonight she is looking at us for scrpas but we held out and didnt giver her any. It was so hard tho

Witters blimey more headaches hope it gets easier soon

Monkey talk away to your tummy its fine to do that. Hope work wasnt too painful

big hugs to everyone I have missed

AFM I felt quite sad this weekend we decorated the room we have been putting off doing as this is the one we were going to decorate as a nursery and its just not happening and we couldnt put it off any longer. We have done it in a funky red with rentro pics and a big union jack bedspread. Its looks great but not the look I wanted to do in that room  

I am waiting for AF to start soon I have decided to enjoy the following month beer and eating rubbish and I am then going to go to dr and ask him to prescribe me cyclogest to increase progesterone and try and use this whule ttc naturally. The vits will start.

For those of you who asked I literally brought the whole of superdrugs and boots supplies  I will find the link later a lady called angelbumps did all the research and it has worked for her.

I figure its cheaper than another round of tx

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Caz - Anything is worth a shot, just not really sure what to take.  Your right though couldn't get any tx for £50 xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

WP Thanks hun I think our posts crossed last time. I really hope you feel better soon. I kow this AF is going to be horrid it always is after tx and I can feel the rumblings already!!!

xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Ive done something silly....I tested this morning   - Got a BFN - Could it still change by Friday or am I getting my hopes up?? 

Amy x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Amz - Sending round the   my friend had IVF last year she tested day before and got BFN, then tested on OTD and got her BFP, think you need to test on your official test day to be sure xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Amy I am the worst to give you this advice but stay away from those pee stickes. Yes it can change. I have read on other threads it litterally changing overnight. They have tested the day before otd and got a bfn and then its all changed the next day

good luck hun and the    are watching xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Naughty Amy!!!   

Hon, bles you   ,  like what the the other ladies said, you wont know for 100% until Friday chick,    until then!!

Caz = I can imagine its painful -    enjoy the next month or so, you and DP need tome to enjoy yourselves for a while, relax, and you never know!!!  they do say that its when people relax!!

I have just bought a book from Amazon, its called Zita west, guide to fertility and asissted conception - my SIL saw it in Asda and it has really good write ups, I will let ya all know what its like when I get it, may have some good little tips in it.. 

LAM - ah hon,   little clemmie will get feel better, thoughts are with you..xxx

wp- hope AF isnt causing too much grief, I also came on today, rant rant rant...xxxx    


xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't know why I bothered with aerobics tonight. Had no energy when I got there and really wasn't interested, very unlike me coz it's the one thing I normally love! Think I'm aching from the run and gym I have done - not used to doing fitness three dayd in a row. Have come home in a right grump for some unkown reason   Fell really miserable. Wanted to rip DH head off so went for a long soak in a hot bubble bath. Still don't feel any better tho   Could I actually be moody coz af might be coming?   I am day 28 today    

On a funnier point I thought I was going to pop in aerobics - have got terrible wind   Tried holding it in as much as possible but certain exercises just made me explode   

Amy - wait til friday before you accept the test results


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi guys this the link Caz was on about earlier ref suppliments - it's a long read but worth it!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Well done QA i had forgotten to look   I always find af brings out te worst in me and dp infuriates me when its due arghhhh

I have to get back on my health kick i have drunk much to much coffe today and i cant sleep now.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning

Still grumpy and windy


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies - a quickie !

Ells - fantastic news. You must be over the moon! Keep up those fluids and protein. Here's to EC very soon!
LAM - it must be so hard seeing Clemmie uncomfortable, but he will get stronger everyday and it will be worth it all. Hope you're getting some help - it must be hard with all the hospital visting and two other little ones.
QA girl - hope the wind improves !
Amy - you can't believe the result until OTD. It could all change in a day,  that it does for you.
Witters - nothing else can go wrong with your house now, all the bad luck has gone - it will go smoothly now on.

Hi to WP, Caz, Hodge, Monkey and everyone else.

AFM - have a date for my cs of 16th March, if nothing happens before then. Am hoping that they make their own way into the world but last scan showed that they were very comfy in there, little girl happily kicking her brothers head, and were weighing about 6lbs (boy just over and girl just under). I have run out of room though, being only 5ft 1 and quite a small torso (well small in length, has a lot of padding now!). Sorry about discussing PG on here, I am really aware that it is a difficult thing to hear about when you are undergoing treatment  


Off to spend the day walking, eating pineapple and going down lots of stairs (NOT GOOD FRO MY pgp BUT MAY GET THEM OUT!)

CJH XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, goodness!  No wonder you could feel your overies!  I had 34 measurable follies so sympathise with how bloated and uncomfortable you must be feeling   Everyone's saying wow, that's great!  Me, I am worried for you   I really wouldn't wish OHSS on anyone (as you well know from your own experience) so I really hope that they look after you and adapt as necesary to avoid it.  You know what to do, so follow your own advice   If they decide to collect but postpone transfer, please listen, I was really upset that it didn't work out as it should, but the end result was well worth it as my body was ready and well   Hopefully you will remain well and estrogen levels will stay low enough not to worry.  Take care!!!   Certainly seems like you have understood how your body is working and given it a huge kick start! 

CJH, I admire you for cooking your duo for so long!  Those are fantastic weights - especially for your frame size!  Keep a nice, full tank of fuel in your car just incase   ~I bet you are so ready to meet them now!

LAM, glad that the operation went well and you are through the hardest part.  I don't blame him for being a bit tetchy around his mouth   I'm sure once everything begins to heal, he will more than make up for it   It must be very hard on you and DH to see him suffering plus trying to spread yourselves around your boys.  Big kisses and gentle hugs to you all!

QA, bless!  I hope the wind improves!  Are you able to fob it off on someone else?  Dog, cat, hubby?   Better out than in as they say 

Amy, sorry about the BFN   it is still early, so there is always a chance of hope for it to change into a BFP   Remember, it takes time for the HCG hormone to build up enough to register on a test stick, and if that bleeding was implantation, then hopefully that is the reason   How is the bleeding?  Has it stopped now?

Thank you for all your kind words about our build.  Don't worry, we have provisions to keep us warm and a water heater for the water.  If that fails, we can stay at IL's at the drop of a hat, so isn't as bad as it seems   Believe me, my worry wort of a hubby would not let us suffer.  As it happens, after speaking to the builder, I don't think that would help them much anyway.  They are being good and changing tactics and doing things in a bit of a haphazard way in order to buy us time.  Atleast we have a date booked to work towards.

Busy day here today, we have messy art, music and dance, then our 20 week scan followed by our consultants visit, then parents evening to finish the day off!  That will keep my mind off things! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

hi girlies

Just to let you know that we have started again...Just had my first Gonal F.

Come on eggies, you can do it this time!

Hope you are all well.

BW

Ani


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Just a quick one, sneaking on inbetween work.
QA = Hey you sure do sound very pre-menstrual hon, could be AF!!!  hope you are feeling better , and as for the wind.... , sorry it did make me laugh!!  

Hope evryone else is okay, Ells, gosh, yes Witters has md e a very good point, please make sure that they are looking after you.. 

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Wind gone still grumpy tho. Was too tired to do fitness today. Will see what weigh in brings tonight


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Evening ladies,

QA, hey still moody, hopefully the weigh in will cheer you up!!  

Amy, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow....     ..xxx

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA Girl - You sound like me I have been sooo moody for the last few days, could AF be behaving? xx

Ells - I agree with Witters, I have been told I'm at risk of OHSS and sounds as if you have both been through it before, so praying it stays at bay for you xx

Witters - Glad the builders nare working things around for you, sounds like you have some good ones there.  You really do gove some good advice and glad you'll be around for my IVF    Hope the scan went well and parent evening too, one busy lady xx

Hodge - Not long now chick, the count down must be on xx

Anneken - Good luck xx

CJH - For me I like hearing about it, after all that is the result we are all hoping for, hoping they make an appearance soon xx

Hello to all the other ladies xx

AFM - Set up appointment booked for 16th March so now on the countdown to the next milestone xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok have drowned my sorrows in a healthy take-a-way  ...... Salom sashlick (marinated salmon on a scewer with onions, peppers and tomatoes) grilled in a clay oven and fried onion rice - mmm yummy  

Why? coz I put half a pound on LOL. Sod Mrs Grumpy


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - half a pound is nothing hun, take away sounds healthy enough though xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, next time, wear a T-shirt instead of a jumper   1/2lb is nothing, good for you on the take away, glad you enjoyed it!

Ani, best of luck!  Looking forward to following your journey 

Waiting, glad you find my comments helpful.  Feel free to ignore as you see fit   The builders are being pretty good really, you are never going to get a perfect team who do things exactly how you would, but on the whole, we are impressed at their work and management skills.  They are very approachable too which helps.  

We had a very busy yet exciting day.  Messy play was fun, music and dance was energetic and Keilidh was very brave and sung Polly Put The Kettle On in front of 20 children plus their parents, so I was very proud   Scan was good too.  Baby measuring as last time, so I've changed my ticker, meaning I'm 3 days ahead.  It was very unco-operative and disliked the intrusion.  It kept pulling it's knees up and covering it's face, so not very photogenic and got lots of prods trying to move knees to get a good look.  All looked good though and measured in well.  The consultant's appointment was good, quick and non eventful, so exactly as we wanted it.  We saw one of M&K's school friends there which was funny as they didn't say much to eachother.  This was apparently Keilidh's best friend   They are so funny at that age.  They were both very good given the waiting time.  We had to wait over an hour just for the consultant.

Parents evening was good too.  Last time it was all negative, this time was totally different and she was being really encouraging and explained what they plan to work on and how.  All good fun 

Off for an early night as we are both shattered.  Amy, best of luck for the morning, I will dream and wish for BFP for you  

Ells, how are you feeling?  Please speak up if you are at all worried


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I have only just got in, had a bit of a marathon day today   .

Thank you for all your wishes and advice, I know what you mean about OHSS, I have now increased my water intake to 3 litres as well as the juices etc so I hope that should keep everything at bay. I remember how painful it was last time so dont really want to get that again but I do feel sooooo much better at this point compared to my other cycles.  I can feel my ovaries but it really isnt too bad, which is a surprise, given the number of follies in there.  I am not bloated and I can lie on my tummy my jeans were okay yesterday too so I think that having my crohns under control is making the biggest difference for me both in response and how I am dealing the drugs.  I have my scan at 9.50am so   that everything will be good to go for EC on Monday.  I have also got a new side effect - sore (.)(.) - they feel a little bruised and I dont remember having this before   . Its not too bad but I know it if I knock them   .

Witters, sounds like your builders are real gems  , your scan sounds good I hope that you got some lovely pics.  You must have been very proud of your LO singing the song infront of all those people   .  Sue has already mentioned freezing but said that they would review once I had had EC.  She mentioned a new drug that have started using to help limit and reduce OHSS which she said they would give me.  I think I will also be given a saline drip at EC too - anything that helps.  I feel okay at the moment, I know that there are a few days to go but I dont feel uncomfy, my ovaries are definitely there but feel good at the moment   .  Thank you for your   hun.  

LAM, how is Clemmie today?  I do hope that he is getting a little happier and more comfy   .  

CJH, not long to go, 2 weeks.  I love hearing positive stories from IVF it give everyone hope and shows that it really does work.  

QA, I hope that the kebab made you feel better hunny   .  I bet you will have lost a load more weight at next weigh in   .

Hodge, hi sweetie, how are you?  Not long til Monday.  I think they will be keeping a close eye on me so I am sure I will be fine.   

Anneken,   whooo hoo for the stimming jab. How did it go?  Its very easy with the pen isnt it.

WP, 16th hun - must be a good date it matches CJH's CS!!!! 

Amy hunni sending you lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow       .

Monkey how are you feeling?  you are half way now      .

Caz, how are you sweetie?

CKay how did you get on today hun? 

Misty hope you are okay.

V hows that tan?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Girls

BFN for us this morning, We are devastated  

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Amy   I'm so sorry


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Amy, I'm so sorry.  

Take Care
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, sounds like they are really looking after you.  I must admit, I felt totally alone with my treatment as the doctor who was looking after me (since has left) really didn't believe me.  I was feeling and looking very bloated mid stim, let alone after collection.  I called with my concerns, requesting an extra scan and blood test but they dismissed my concerns, saying what I was feeling was normal.  When I called a second time that day, demanding they see me, they took a quick blood test but didn't rush it through and said to continue with the meds.  I did as I was told (regretfully now) and my bloods came back showing signs of OHSS but dispite this, they still continued as if nothing was wrong.  After collection, goodness me, I felt awful.  I was in so much pain I could not get out of bed, that evening I could not even sit up in bed.  DH ended up calling the emergency number and still they said it is normal!  DH got tough with them and demanded they call the hospital and say we are on our way.  We got there and they did tests and were amazed at how bad the results were.  They could not keep up with the drips, and so I was suddenly blue lighted to ICU where they could insert a central line and keep a closer eye on me.  Poor DH has never been so scared!  Must admit, after the morphine, I was pretty much out of it.  Apparently, my organs were beginning to shut down, so it was pretty severe!  As I couldn't move, dispite all the bed baths, they noticed I was getting bed sores.  I felt like an old lady   Come transfer day, Wessex called and still were trying to get me to go to the clinic for transfer!  Absolutely crazy!  The reason for this was that they couldn't freeze due to the quality, but we convinced them to.

Obviously we were not happy with the service, treatment or advice from the Wessex so we booked an appointment with Sue.  To her credit, she handled it very professionally and understood, even agreed and took responsibility for our poor treatment.  From then on, she saw us throughout our FET and we are obviously very grateful to her.

Anyway, I wasn't planning on spilling out everything, just that through my experience, I get very scared.  It is very reassuring to know that Sue has learnt much more about it and is obviously being very pro-active to avoid it.   I trust her and believe you are in safe hands.  What I am trying to say though is please listen to your body and trust yourself if you think something is wrong.   Take good care of yourself, which I know you are doing.  I am so pleased that the chrones is responding so well to treatment and for the first time in a long while, you are feeling much better in yourself.

Hugs to you - and everyone!

Monkey, how are ou?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Witters,

Wow you have been so through much, I totally understand why you are so cautious about OHSS. Your advice and experience you give to everyone is very much appreciated 

I'm fine ty, half way there. I'm trying to stay positive and not symptom spotting at all 
Do you know anything about charting temps?

x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Amz -   so sorry hunni


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, best of luck with your second week!  This is always the hardest I find so hang in there 

Yes, I do know about charting temps.  I have charted (temps, CM, CP, OPK's, ferning microscopes, you name it, I've charted it!) for a good 7 years now, so ask away and I will be happy to help you   Infact, it was only due to charting that I even tested this time around (never one for testing) as I knew I had 18 high temps which is a good sign of pregnancy   Symptom wise I had none, well, other than a growing belly later on and a very heightened sense of smell.  All my other symptoms were literally from me 'searching' for them


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Witters,

My BBT before ovulation was 36.5, the day after ov it was 36.9 but since then it has been alternating between 36.7 and 36.8, the last 3 days it has been 36.7, is this a good sign?

I know you will be but please be honest (i can take it  ) 

Really appreciate your help  

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It is hard to say without actually seeing more temps charted, but it does sound like your temps are staying high. As you are around the time of implantation being half way through your 2WW, if you continue to chart, you should see them stay around the 36.7 or raise even higher. I must admit, I work in F, but converted my chart to C. Here is my FET BFP chart, you can see they start off low, raise after ovulation then raise again after implantation, continuing to stay high









Here is my natural BFP chart, again, you see them low, then raise after ovulation and continue to stay high. It is the progesterone which keeps them high, and in a BFN cycle, you will still get high temps in your LP (after ovulation) but as AF is due, estrogen begins to rise and takes over from the progesterone, at which point your temps suddenly dive down. Unfortunately, what this mean is that your temps will not really tell you much this early, again, it is right around test day or AF due day when they will. This TTC lark is so hard and full of waiting!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Witters, it's so interesting what your temps can tell you about your body.
So basically my temps need to stay where they are or increase?

I have a few symptoms but I'm putting it down to the pesarries and not reading to much into it (yet) 

Very sore (.)(.) can't even lay on my belly anymore and i'm not blessed in that dept iykwim 
Af pains (only in the evenings), headaches for the last couple of days and keep waking up 3/4 times a night i'm absolutley knackered, eating loads. Normally I would say these are all good signs but I know the pessaries can give these side effects.

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, the pesseries are basically progesterone and it is the progesterone which gives you the symptoms, this is why you often get the same symptoms regardless if it is a BFP or a BFN cycle.  It is only after the HCG or pregnancy hormone kicks in and the progesterone raises further to support a pregnancy that you begin to get any 'actual' symptoms.  For me, this is usually around 6 weeks pregnant, currently, you will be around 3 weeks.

Yes, your temps are looking fine/good at this point in your cycle.  If you contunue to take them, then they should stay in the higher range (36.7, not the 36.5) but, again, you can also get odd dips  so don't get alarmed.  Another thing you could do is check your CM, you can either do this internally or preferably externally to avoid chances of infection given all the invasive treatment you have been though.  In pregnancy, it will continue to be nice and white and creamy.  If AF is due it can begin to dry out a bit and go a bit sticky or flakey.

Again, cramping is a difficult one as it can either mean AF or as I experienced, embies nestling in.  Same for spotting or bleeding.  On my chart, it is only marked as spotting but was actually very heavy red blood flow.  If I maked it as such, the software would put me onto a new charted cycle.  

Keep talking to embies, also gentle tummy rubs.  This will release all the feel good reactions, creating a nice environment.  Nothing wrong with that eh?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Have been getting white creamy cm but am just assuming it's the pessaries (bloody hate doing them) 

Thanks for your help this morning, you are such a gem 

better get some work done, been day dreaming all morning  one week to go.....

Take care
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, they're awful things!  I remember the added bonus of getting my FET BFP was that I had to continue with them for 10 weeks!  We had a love/hate relationship 

Yeah, I really must get the ironing done, or at least started   I will be grateful to get my washing machine back, hopefully next week sometime.  I don't know how people coped back in our Grandparents generation and before!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Amy - so so sorry to hear your news    to you and OH

cjh x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news Amy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Amy - so sorry    
Clemmie came home today- started feeding overnight- so now we are in charge of pain relief etc.... now to get him back into a routine- He is feeling much better and has even managed a small smile or two.... thanks for all your support.... I was feeling really low the other night when i posted but things are on the up now.

Have a good weekend all

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great news LAM


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters how do I get my ticker factory to show in my posts? Have created one and copied the address in the profile tickers but it doesn't show   Maybe i have done it wrong


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OK have worked it out!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry just a quick post

amy I am so sorry we are all here for you 

Witter blimey it sounds like something out of casualty your dh must have been worried sick

Afm af has started can't believe it is here already. It's exactly four weeks since started to bleed in work ni am jus going to enjoy a bottle of wine today and then worry bou he cramps tommorrow

have fun everyone xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Amy     so sorry hun


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry I have been awol for a couple of days. Wednesday's scan was quite disappointing and it looked like I would only have 1 follie. By the time I got home it was late, and then I had my hair done in the evening. Yesterday we were being moderated so had a very hectic/stressful day. Anyway had scan this morning and had better news. The 2 smaller follies have caught up and we could hopefully have 3 good ones now. Back for a scan on Monday and at the moment EC is going to be Wednesday. 

ells, hope you are ok hun 30 follies WOW. Keep drinking that water. 

Witters, glad your scan went well.  

sorry for the rubbish personals   hope evryone is ok


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

BAE: good news about the follies keep going hun  

Caz.s: Can't believe it's been 4 weeks already  relax and enjoy your wine (I'd kill for a glass at the moment)  

LAM: Good news about Clemmie  

Ells: Hope you are looking after yourself, how did the scan go today?

Witters: Once again, thanks for your time today and for helping me on the charting  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not many personals feeling absolutely knackered tonight, haven't had a decent night's sleep since e/c  

Afm, well I'm half way there, one more week to go. I just heard from a fellow ff and she tested today 13dpo and got a +ve, 
13dpo would make it Monday for me, shall I?  

  

Have a good weekend everyone

x


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Amy I am so sorry hon, we are all here for you    Hope you and DH are bearing up...xxx

Witters - you really are a tree of knowledge, those temperature charts are a great help, I shall certainly refer back to them when my time comes.  Hope you managed to get the ironing done, god I find it so hard to motivate myself to do the ironing, must admit that when I finally start, I dont mind it. Hope M&K are okay and are they excited about a little Brother or Sister on the way?

Monkey - Hey hon 1 week to go!!! ooooo I wouldnt test early hon, I know that its probably really hard not too, but just imagine if it was a false BFN beacuse you tested too early!!!    are in the neighbourhood!!! 

QA - Hi hon, glad you are feeling better today!   I am sorry to say that I had a curry tonite, I just couldnt face cooking, bet I will be a windy bag tonite now lol..xx

BAE - Thats fab about the follies, they are all growing ready for Wednesday E/C....Hey new hair, bet you feel like a new woman!!!  I lurve getting my hair done, mine needs doing, got roots!!!  

Caz= Blimey that 4 weeks has flown by!!!!  get that bottle down ya neck and let ya hair down!!!  

Ells- hi huni, how are you feeling today?  you must be feeling pretty full at the moment, what time are you at the clinic on Monday, I will be there with DH at 1:45pm??

LAM, hey hon, glad little Clemmie is feeling better, it must be a huge weight off your shoulders hon...  

HELllllloooooo to anyone that I have missed!!  

Embarassing bodies is on...errrrrrr!!!!


x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Have just read about green tea staining your teeth, has anyone experienced this? Is it a fact?


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening Girls

I've had a rreally busy couple of days and haven't been able to log on. Will catch up properly tomorow but just wanted to send Amy lots of     It really feels so horible doesn't it. I'm so sorry.

Kate xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Amy I am so sorry to read your news today     .  Take care and look after yourself and your DH sweetie, we are here when you are ready.    

Witters,     .  Thank you sweetie.  I remember reading your story last year   and being very shocked by it, especially the ignorance of the doctor you were under at the time.  You really went through the wars, it must have been very frightning for you and your DH.  I can remember when we had the our first tx and I just didnt know when I should have phoned but I know how much pain I was in and I wouldnt let it happen again.  The clinic are keeping a very close eye on me and have already given me some tablets to help prevent and control any OHSS.

LAM, great news that Clemmie is home   .  I bet it was lovely to see him smile   .  I am sure he will be back in his normal routine before you know it.  Sending you a big   and Clemmie  lots of     .

Monkey, wow half way.  Things are sounding quite      .  I hope those temps keep going in the right direction      .  No early testing     .

Hodge, yummy   curry, I do love curries.   How are you doing hun?  

QA glad to hear you are feelin better sweetie.     .  Not heard about that on green tea - I normally drink loads of it and my teeth are fine.

Bev, ooohhhh new hair I bet it made you feel  .  Great news on the follies.  What time were you in today?  

Caz, sweetie enjoy the vino   .  Have a glass or two for me   .

WP how are you hunni?

CJH, gosh another week down.  How are you feeling?

Ckay how are you feeling sweetie?

Anneken, how are you getting on?

KT I hope you are well hunni   .

Loubylou how are you sweetie.

V1, onesock, fingers, PoD, NN   and to anyone I may have missed (sorry) .

AFM, well had a busy, busy day, acu first, clinic second, office move third, then had to pop and say hello to my Aunty and Uncle who had just arrived from the States, then popped in on my nan, then shopping - phew   now just catching up on Eastenders and of course FF   .  The appointment went well at the clinic, we saw Chantelle who is lovely.  Well I have 18 follies on my right ovary and about 10 on my left with a few waifes and strays, lining is looking good 10.8mm - the best yet.  EC is booked for Monday, she has put me down as first on the list    have to be at the clinic for 8am.  I feel absolutely fine, Chantelle said that I didnt look  swollen or bloated and I dont feel it either which is important.  She has given me this new drug to take from tomorrow until ET to help with any OHSS and said that they will keep tabs on me after EC.  Chantelle is going to do my EC too and I am pleased to say that she has promised to use the same concoction for sedation and even top it up if necessary, so I feel quite relieved about that as I am bit of a baby when it comes to sedation   .   I have also been very fortunate to get my GP surgery to do my gestone injections in the mornings. I am drinking a lot more water now too so I am easily getting 3 litres plus juices, but boy do I need a portaloo   .

Hope everyone has a great weekend,   to you all.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ells, great news on your follies hun. Chantel is lovely, she always makes me feel more positive, I was in at 8 yesterday, am in at 9 on Monday, will be thinking of you downstairs  

Monkey, hold out if you can hun.  

Caz, hope you enjoyed your wine  

Hodgson, how you doing hun? Are you at wessex next week? My brain has turned to mush and I can't remeber a thing.

Hi to everyone else  

Having my hair done did make me feel better, nan's funeral is Tuesday so have got a very busy week next week with ec and et as well. Thanks for your support ladies


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one today, unfortunately I am at work, eeerrrr I hate working on a Saturay!!   ......especially as DH is at home - well, the only PLUS is that he is doing the housework....but OMG DONT I KNOW ABOUT IT....HE SAYS THAT HE DOES THE HOUSEWORK FOR ME!!  mmmmm for me?!!

Ells- Ah wont see you there on Monday, but hey thats great that yu are there first thing. Have you booked any time off work?
Yeah I am fine huni, getting excited about the initial appt on Monday, hopefully will get some dates to work too. Finges crossed its all not too far away!!    

Bev- Sounds like you and Ells will be on 2WW together!!!  and huni, hope you are okay, will be thinking of you Tuesday  

Sorry for the lack of personals...better dash and do som boring work,  


Love to all...xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just a quick question - When is the best time to start accupuncture? Have been thinking alot about it recently and have heard alot of postive feedback. Am seriously considering it as a compliment to tx and PCOS. I have predicted I will start tx around 2nd week in May. Is now too late to start acu? Also can anyone reccomend one in the Gosport/Fareham area?


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

hodge Its pants working on a Sat I am meant to be working from hom but ff is so much more fun

Ells Blimey great follies. You have gotta drink load of water which it sound like you are. Good luck for Monday I know we will all be thinking about you on Monday 

BAE Wine was very good headache this morning not so good. God what a week for you next week what an emotional rollercoaster. Glad you feel a little better after having your hair done

QA Never heard of the green tea staining. I have heard coffee and tea do not sure hun. I did acu on FET and the lady I see is right by the clinic she is lovely but it would be a bit of a trek from gosport. I decided not to do it this time as I felt it wasnt for me. I know loads of people rave about it so give it a go. Its not too late

LAM So glad Clemmie is home hope he feels better soon

CJH Blimey not long to go now I bet you are getting really excited I know we will all be looking out for the news

Amy hope ya ok hun

One sock has the tan faded yet 

Monkey Halfway hows are you feeling the lat week is always hard it seems to last for years.

AFM I decided one bottle of wine was not enough so drank half of another what a fool. Oh and to top it all off the curry I ordered had prawns in it and didnt even realise until I bit into one. I have never run to the toilet so fast in my life it was disgusting. I went off my nut at the curry house. I was throwing up it was so disguisting. Sorry meant to say I am a vegetarian and I cannot even sit in a seafood restaurant as I wanne hurl!! I would have coped if it was a bit of meat but I really really hate any fish its the devils spawn!!!

So that was the first of the sickness last night and also this morning. I really am making up for lost time drinking. DP and I spoke this week and we are going to get back on the fitness thing after the next af and try naturally for a while. I have also been reading another thread called unexplained explained. Its all to do with low progesterone and i am going to ask my gp for some cyclogest to give me added support for the last couple of days before AF due oh and use my vits so hopefully something might happen. 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just a really quick one from me because we're away for the weekend.

Amy so sorry hun  it really is cruel xx

LAM so pleased Clemmie is home and all is going well xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Caz.s: Hope you are feeling a little better now  

Hodgson: Sorry you had to work Saturday I hope dh got the housework done to standard   Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, the count down will soon be on  

BAE: Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully e/c on wednesday 

Ells: Good luck for you e/c tomorrow, hope they get lots of good quality eggs   I know you don't need me to tell you but please keep on drinking the water (be carful not to drown)  

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, had acu yesterday and for the first time john put 3 needles in my head   ouch!!!  He said it was to give my embies some positive energy  I had a temperature dip yesterday (11dpo) 36.5 but has gone back to 36.7 today so I'm   it was an implantation dip, Witters/Ells you will probably be able to help on that one. John said if my temp went back up today it probably would be as he seemed very confident everything was going in the right direction, omg how am I going to wait until otd 
Have another headache today and feeling a little bit sick, come on embies stay wih me .........

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning All

Monkey - Needles in the head eh?   Well you know what they say - "no pain no gain"   Keep   and keep strong, NO   testing early  

Hodge - good luck tomoz, let us know how you get on  

Ells - all the best for EC tomoz. How exciting?!!

BAE - hope the scan is good tomoz and you have EC wednesday  

LAM - Glad Clemmie is home and well x

Hi to everyone else  

AFM, am off to work soon to do some college work (in peace away from DH and the   sports channel  )

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Monkey - ooooooooooh     sounds good for you hunni.  Yes you are right about the temp dip,      .  Three needles in your head   , did he leave them in or take them straight out?  How are you feeling?  I can feel your PMA hunni     .

Hodge, one more sleep for you.  Have you got your questions sorted out? I do hope that your DH did a good job with the housework.  I am lucky my DH does quite a bit of it   , I do have to follow him round with a duster afterwards but he hoovers and washes the floors - I cant do the hoovering because I hurt my neck 3 years ago in a car accident.  I may see you when we are done tomorrow, I have dark hair and glasses, my DH has very very short (dark/ginger) hair  - I will probably have my yellow jacket on - so you really wont miss me     .  Good luck though hunni.

Bev, I will be thinking of you on Tuesday hunni   , I hope that it all goes well and you have a day filled with all the lovely memories you have of you nan    .  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Witters, how are you sweetie?  Scan sounds wonderful, it must seem strange being 'normal' this time.  Hope the building works are going okay and that you are nice, warm and cozy.

V hope you have had nice weekend away hunni    .

Onesock how are you sweetie?  Hope you are well. 

Caz I was reading an article and how to avoid hangovers...... lots of oxygen apparently - dont know how we are supposed to get it but these scientists reckon that it stops your feeling so rotten the next day.      

KT how are hun?  

Amy sending you big   .  I hope you and your DH are looking after each other.

LAM, how are you doing?  Has Clemmie settle back home?

PoD, you must due any minute now?  Any news?

CJH hi hun, how are you feeling?  Just over a week to go I bet you cant wait.

QA how are you hun?  Did you manage to find any more info on green tea staining?  Dont work too hard.

WP how are you doing?  

Misty, hope you are well hun, havent heard from you for a while.

Ckay hunni how are you feeling?

Anneken how are those stimming jabs coming along?

Loubylou hope you are well and enjoy this glorious weather.

Hi to anyone I may have missed.

AFM, well I did my trigger last night at 8pm   and am enjoying an injection free day today   .  I feel absolutely fine, still not feeling uncomfy which I am really surprised about, I can feel my ovaries but they are not painful - I know tomorrow will be a bit different but at the moment its nice not to feel much.  I didnt sleep very well last night as I couldnt stop thinking about EC - I am     that we get  some good eggies and a few more then last time.  I have taken all next week off and warned work that I may have to take the following week off too.  I decided that I should rest and take it easy.  I have started taking the new OHSS drug so I hope that will keep things at bay - they have had some excellent results with it.  My fluid intake is huge   , 2 pints of milk, 3ltrs of water, glass of pineapple juice, pomegranite juice and red grape juice so I will be ready to flush those yucky drugs outta my system quickly.  
We are being taken out to lunch today, and then we are going to go and see my nan as she is still in hospital. Hope everyone has a great day - it looks like its going to be beautiful waether wise   .

 to you all.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Morning ladies,

The weather sure does look beautiful out there, I ventured into the garden this morning to let my cats out, and I noticed that my bulbs that I planted are starting to grow, sorry to sound like a sap, I love my garden, cant wait until Summer!!  

Ells, hey huni, will be thinking of you tomorrow, not long now until you are PUPO, wow you must be on the loo with all that fluid intake, but I will follow suit when my time comes, it sounds as if all the changes you have made have certainly worked for you this time!
I will be looking out for you tomorrow, I too have dark hair and glasses, and same for DH, he has dark hair and glasses, I will be the one looking all flushed and nervous!!  
Glad you have booked some time off huni, anything that helps you to relax is good!  Enjoy the day having lunch huni..xx

QA = how are you chick??  I am off to the gym in a minute, you have got me motivated!!!  that diary link that you sent me, can you send it again, oopppps..xx

Monkey= Hey sounds positive with the temp dip, and OUCH for yesterday!!!  tee hee, yes 1 more sleep for me, will be straight on here telling you all !!

sorry quick one, will nip on tonight for personals,,,,,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

Hodge - Will be thinking of you tommorow chick xx

Ells - EC tommorow will be thinking of you too,   that you get lots of healthy eggies.  Question for you when did you start the pomegranite juice, I bought some as you suggested xx

Monkey - I reckon your gonna break the run of BFN's we've had recently, am really excited for you, and your PMA is catching xx

Bev - Take care of yourself Tuesday xx

QA - Hope your ok, any sign of AF yet? xx

AFM - Have stayed away for a few days as AF turned me in to a mad woman   , my poor DH surprised he's still here, but I'm over it now and feeling positive again.  Ther's an article in the ASDA magazine (my nan picked it up for me bless) about IVF and preparing for it etc, may get the Zita West book as it does look good.

Hope you are all out enjoying the lovely sunshine xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi WP - glad you are feeling better now hun   , that   can be an evil bugger when she wants to be.  I started the pomegranite when I started stims, its good for all sorts of things and helps with linning too.  Hope that helps hun.  I have been mixing mine with sparkling water as I find it a little too sweet, its quite refreshing that way too.  I also have the Zita West book - bit heavy going but definietly worth reading through.

Right off to get a shower and get dressed   
Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon

Hodge - my garden is looking dead!   Haven't looked after it si it's my own fault. Have DH mother here next weekend so she wont be impressed as she bought most of the plants and planted for my birthday last year - oops. I blaim the snow we had   Good girl going to the gym  

WP - still no sign of af so starting Provera tomoz to enduce it. Glad your   has gone.

I have been for a nice walk along Lee On Solent sea front this afternoon. It's not the same walking along there without doggies tho  
For some reason all I want to do is eat today - not good


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

What a lovely day it has been, nice to finally see some sunshine at last!
QA girl - Bless you, I am sure the doggies were there in spirit hon,  ....also where did you get those new smilies from??
If you take the Provera, how long will AF take to show her ugly head?

WP = I bought that Zita West book too, it came yesterday, its very good, there are some good things in there, but what I will say is that its stuff that we already sort of know. It does explain the whole IVF process in great detail.  Also some interviews with some fertility doctors which is interesting.  I got it from Amazon hon, its cheaper.    Thanks for the thoughts tomorrow hon, cant wait to finaly get some dates and also find out the protocal.  I   I dont have a long wait!  x

Monkey - I second what WP said, I reckon that you are gonna break the run of BFN's, its been so cruel.!!!

Ells- Great tip on the sparking water as sometimes the juices can be very sharp cant they!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope you get some well deserved sleep ready for tomorrow, its nice to have an 8am appt, so you can get it all done and not have the day to worry about it. Bet its nice to have a JAB free day too!!!    Big hugs to your Nan, bless her..xx 


Bev= Good luck for the scan tomorrow, what time are you at the clinic?  fingers crossed for you and that you can have EC wednesday!
Thoughts are with you for Tuesday huni too   

Amy= Hey sweetie, hope you are DH are okay and bearing up, please look after each other and look forward to moving forward huni..

LAM - How is little Clemmie??  I love that name, such a sweet name!..x

Caz= hey hon, have you got a hangover today lol??  Bet your DH isnt too happy as Pompey are in the Semi-final of the FA cup!!!

Ckay - Hi lovey, how are you today, had a good weekend 

Witters - Bet you have had a busy weekend as usual?  

V1, Onesock, Kt, and everyone esle...hheeeelllllooooooo!!!!

Better dash, doing home made lasagne with salad, yummy!!!

xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge - mmmmm I LOVE lasagne   DH is cooking me sweet chilli sausages, mash and beans - oops might be a bit   windy!!! 

What simillies are you on about? I have only used the ones from FF website.

Have to take Provera for 7 days then af should arrive a few days later


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Girls

Just catching up with all your news. There's certainly a lot going on at the moment!

Ells - Good luck for EC tomorrow. I know you've done it all before but sometimes I think that can make things harder. It sounds like you're really looking after yourself and doing everything you can to avoid OHHS. Keep drinking and resting and definitely take more time off work if you think you're going to need it. I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. 

Monkey - not long to go now. Keep away from those pee sticks until Friday   I've also got a good feeling that you are going to break the BFN trend. The temp dip certainly sounds positive. I've learned so much since I started using this site.

Hodge - not long now. I bet you're so excited. Do you know who you're going to see (doesn't matter really as they're all so lovely!)

BAE - good luck for scan tomorrow and fingers crossed for EC Wed. Will be thinking of you on Tuesday  

WP - gald you are feeling better. Your nan sounds sweet.

QA - hope you managed to get some work done.

LAM - good news about Clemmie. I agree lovely name - so cute!

CJH - how are things going?

Witters - Wow you had an awful time with OHHS! I can't believe that Doctor. Thank god he or she isn't there anymore. OHHS is awful isn't it. I had it, but not as severe as you. I was in soooo much pain and sooo bloated. At ET I had free fluid and huge ovaries with multiple cysts. They still went ahead. I'm sure that played a part in the fact we had a BFN. It must affect your chances of becoming pg if so unwell?? FET should be so much better (I hope)  

 V1, C-Kay, onesock, Caz and everyone else. I know I I have missed people.

AFM - I'm just back from a lovely weekend staying with my parents in Devon. The weather has been glorious and I think it's forecast to stay (even better as I'm off work this week). DH comes back from skiing today. I really looking forward to seeing him, but not to the moutains of washing. He's pretty good and will do it all, but it just ends up scattered around the house drying. He'll probably have panda eyes as well - nice! Looking forward to appt on Wednesday. Have lots of questions and it will be good to talk things through with them.

Have a good evening everyone.

Kate x


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

EVENING LADIES
im sorry to hear ur news amy, it really sucks, but it gets better i promise, we are all different in the way we deal with things, just do what ever U need.
sorry i havent been on much this week, marc went back to iraq tuesday, ive had a couple of interviews and started back at work, so lots going on. 
ive just handed my notice in at morrisons so a big weight off my shoulders, im nervous of being that new girl again, but im sure ill settle in just want to get that 1st week out the way, ive got another week off now, but dont have anything to do!!!!!!! 

hope everyone is ok, good luck for the ladies having EC over the next few days

Helen x x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Have been a little naughty and took the Provera tonight! I read the drug leaflet and it said you could take it from cycle day 16 onwards so as I am day 32 (was still going to be naughty and take it tomoz on day 33) I decided to bring the af on even earlier  

Helen what job are you moving to now? Is Mark your DH/DP? Is he military or close protection? (just asuming as you said iraq)


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hes close protection, hes been out there for about 6 years, he was in the marines before that, so used to him being away.
im going to work at the private hospital in southampton its called Spire, just 30 hrs aweek. im excited but nervous, will be could to have something else to think about other than IVF, lol
we're not doing another round till the summer so will be good to have something to focus on.

H x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Ello again ,

Hi QA, lol, I just checked the smilies on FF, I havent had a proper look, I didnt see the   one, tee hee!  oooooo noooooo not more Wind, I can hear you from here!!  haaaa hhaaaaa..... , looks a bit like wind??
A day isnt gonna hurt with the Provera, hey getting close hon!!!

Onesock - Great news on the job, it will certainly be a distraction for you, a great idea! We shop at Morrisons, love the cakes that they do, yummy scrummy!  Hey hu, dont you get a go on the NHS when you reach the big 30

Kate= evening sweetie,  Ahhh I love Devon, its such a beautiful place isnt it, is that where you are originally from?  I dont know who I am gonna see tomorrow, I have heard that they are all lovely, I just hope that I dont have to wait ages to start   all will be clearer 2morrow.  Not until 2pm though...eerrrr!!  
Ah bless, I bet it will be lovely to see DH, they say absence makes the heart grow fonder, very true!!  
x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Ells - GOOD LUCK FOR TOM BE THINKING OF YOU 
KiRST X


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

onesock, good luck with the new job hun   sorry your DH had gone away again, it must be hard  

Hodgson, i'm in at 9.10 tomorrow   my follies have grown enough 

QA, hope the provera works

ells, good luck for tomorrow hun

Kate, sounds like you had a lovely weekend

Hi to everyone i've missed  

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies   am having very mixed emotions about next week. Sad about my nan, but nervous/excited about ec/et. Hoping she is looking over me, so it will all be ok.
Bev x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

just a quickie to wish those having appts at Wessex tomorrow the best of luck

CJH x


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

yep we got the forms to apply for funding from the nhs the other day, but im not 30 til July so im going to wait til june, i think it will be the right amount to time to wait it took more out of me than i thought, only just realising that now, so just going to kick back a bit,
wow the big 30, where did that come from its creeping up on me 

sleep tight ladies good luck for any appointmenst tomorrow, keep the updates comin

Helen x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

good news no hangover today have done loads of retail therapy with my two bf. 

Ells good luck for ec tommorrow I know we will all be thinking of you

sorry very quick post tonight will catch up properly tommorrow 

Xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Onesock - hope your man stays safe in Iraq. I've been out there myself in 2005. 30 isn't all that bad


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, best of luck this morning, will be thinking of you!  I am very interested following your journey, especially with the new OHSS drugs, they sound really positive 

Socks, it must be so hard to be apart from DH   I too hope he stays safe...  Good luck with the new job!  I'm sure you will settle in quickly 

Hodgeson, good luck at your appointment today!

Bev, best of luck with your treatment this week and will be thinking of you and your Nan tomorrow   I'm sure she will be with you throughout your treatment  

Kate, which part of Devon did you go?  My Dad is down that end of the country too and it is so nice

LAM, must have been lovely to see that little smile from Clemmie   Hope he's continuing to do well!

Monkey, temp dips are good   Especially around the time you are   Although tempting, it is very important to wait until Friday before testing, but I'm sure you are within a good chance!!

QA, hope the provera works quickly for you   They only say to wait until a certain point to give AF a natural chance.  If she's ready, she's ready and may well even come before you finish the course.  Waiting until CD32 will be fine I'm sure 

Caz, glad the hangover is better!

 to everyone else, I know I have missed loads of you.  The builders have arrived and I need to get out there to check a few things...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Thinking of you today- hopw you get lots of eggs and are not too sore.

Witters- hope the building work is going well.... sounds like you have a good team.

SOcks-   I hate being apart from my DH. Hope he stays safe. Enjoy your new job.

Hodge- Hope the appointment goes well.

Bev- thinking of you this week.   

Monkey- Stay strong... it will soon be Friday

Hello to those I have missed.

AFM- All going well here- reducing Clemmies pain relief today so hopefully he won't be too grizzly. Cleft nurse to visit this afternoon.

Have a good day all

L


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*CLICK HERE FOR NEW HOME*


----------

